# Rate the song above you (youtube) --- Part Deux Deux! (lol)



## ChemicalSmiles

*Old thread found here*


*Rules:

1. Please only post 1 song to be rated
2. Please rate the song directly above you
3. Please only use youtube links
4. Have fun (or else) 
5. When posting in the rate the song thread please attempt to mix up the genres and artists you link to. Its frowned upon to post the same artist repeatedly or same genre. It is also required you link to youtube videos as well.*




JoeTheStoner said:


> Mr.Lexx-Watch Me Transform Ya



At first I wasnt sure how I felt about this track but it ended up being catchy. The bassline is what kept me into it.

7.5/10
Paul Anthony & ZXX - Destroy Electro


----------



## Bomboclat

moved the last post of the old threads into a new one since the old one hit 1k posts.



> Paul Anthony & ZXX - Destroy Electro



Wasnt too fond of it. 
The breakdown was nice, but eh...seemed a bit cheesy for me.

4/10


Spor - Aztec

_Uppity Liquid for your face!!!_


----------



## Ending10Seconds

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Spor - Aztec



Not my usual genre but I was really diggin it,
8/10.

Vaski - "Mental Breakdown" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmjiK98TF4o


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Ending10Seconds said:


> Vaski - "Mental Breakdown"


i like what i hear, tho its only 90 seconds, probably a sample of the entire song so its hard to rate it just from that clip. 5.5/10 would go up if the full version has some variation so it doesn't sound that repetitive. 

JC Freaks - The Rock (Oracy's Night March Redox)


----------



## Juice.

5/10. Not very danceable. Simple music, something you'd need shrooms or acid to truely enjoy. 

MSTRKRFT - Heartbreaker ft. John Legend (Wolfgang Gartner Remix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

That's a really good sounding kick and the rhythm track and little blips and beeps are killer.  I just don't care much for Legend's voice.  
6/10

M1D1-"Flytrap"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> M1D1-"Flytrap"



Started off ok, but didn't really go anywhere, and I got bored of it by the end. Also, the production sounded a bit muddy - there wasn't enough separation between all the different sounds (although maybe this is just due to the poor youtube sound quality). 5/10.



Kirk Degiorgio - Isomer Shift


----------



## marsmellow

MDMAhead said:


> Kirk Degiorgio - Isomer Shift


8/10
Pretty good... 

Ada - Lovestoned (Gui Boratto Remix)


----------



## Bomboclat

6/10
Not really my style, but liked it nonetheless. Gui is slowly growing on me.

Some real good liquid for you. Amazing breakdown in the song. Spor is one of my new favorite DnB artists. 
The Qemists - Stompbox [Spor Remix]


----------



## Sykoknot

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> 6/10
> 
> Some real good liquid for you. Amazing breakdown in the song. Spor is one of my new favorite DnB artists.
> The Qemists - Stompbox [Spor Remix]



One of the best Drum&Bass songs i've heard in a long time [:
8/10

LSD _by_ Bassnectar


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Sykoknot said:


> LSD _by_ Bassnectar


that was heavy i must say, nice use of the beatles sample. a banger indeed. *8/10*

Mosca - Square One


----------



## marsmellow

JoeTheStoner said:


> Mosca - Square One


9/10
This song is really nice. It makes me think of a tropical island for some reason. 

Dynamo City - Bomb In Your Ass


----------



## Pans-Advocate

marsmellow said:


> 9/10
> Dynamo City - Bomb In Your Ass



I can't quite get into this.  It makes me think about big meatheads in supertight shirts and fake tans for some reason.  I like the acid sounds that come in halfway through, and the vocal sample from _Man on Fire_ (I'm pretty sure) is an interesting choice (I'm really glad it doesn't get horribly overused).  All things considered though, this music would not draw me to a party.  4/10

Pretty Lights - I Can See it in Your Face


----------



## MDMAhead

Pans-Advocate said:


> Pretty Lights - I Can See it in Your Face



That was good - funky and with some nice sax work. 6/10.



D5 - Floatation Tank


----------



## Sykoknot

^Nice relaxing song!
7/10

KaltFlut - Dreamscape to Heaven


----------



## Owl Eyed

Sykoknot said:


> ^Nice relaxing song!
> 7/10
> 
> KaltFlut - Dreamscape to Heaven



7/10. I'm not a fan of most trance tracks. But for what it's worth, I still enjoyed it. Pretty uplifting.

Project Bassline - Drop the Pressure (Jack Beats 'Rinsed out Rave' Remix)


----------



## yucatanboy2

^ nice fidget house track, i've heard the original before, but not this remix

A little more bass in there coulda helped (i always say that  )

7/10

Disco of Doom - Warpig
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_Ta3GDlFbQ


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Disco of Doom - Warpig
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_Ta3GDlFbQ


The basslines and off-kilter lead beeps synergize nicely with each other.  There are alot of cool sounds that give it really nice texture. I really like all the frequency modulation and EQ sweeps.

9/10
Lifelike-"L.O.V.E. is what you need"


----------



## LuGoJ

^

That was actually pretty good, I am not usually a fan of house but i would give that a solid 8/10.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EFkwPTfy0U

One for the head strong


----------



## MDMAhead

LuGoJ said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EFkwPTfy0U
> 
> One for the head strong



Man I love old-school hardcore!!! I think I would've preferred that track if it had a proper breakbeat (rather than a 4/4 beat), but it was still really good!!! 7/10.



Underworld - Banstyle


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> Man I love old-school hardcore!!! I think I would've preferred that track if it had a proper breakbeat (rather than a 4/4 beat), but it was still really good!!! 7/10.
> 
> 
> 
> Underworld - Banstyle



I like it, nice chilled breaks. 7/10 

All Seeing I - The Beat Goes On


----------



## monstanoodle

levictus said:


> All Seeing I - The Beat Goes On[/URL]



Classic tune  I remember hearing that for the first time when I was younger and thinking "Oooh, that's cheeky" ^_^ I'd give it a 6.5/10, purely because it could be tuned into a much better DnB smasher, and probably has by someone (or many people) actually 

DJ Hazard - Wicked so
Super heavy, catchy, half-step DnB tune


----------



## MDMAhead

monstanoodle said:


> DJ Hazard - Wicked so
> Super heavy, catchy, half-step DnB tune



Didn't really do much for me to be honest. Was like a cross between dnb and dubstep, with lots of heavy sounds, but it lacked funk and it lacked melodies too. It didn't move me in any way, and I don't think it would be good to dance to either. 3/10.


Here's Steve Rachmad with one of the best electrohouse tracks ever made:


Sterac Electronics - Destination Reached


----------



## marsmellow

MDMAhead said:


> Sterac Electronics - Destination Reached


8/10
I usually don't like "electro-house" but this is really good. I like the part that starts at 1:01. 

I think this is from the same producer... 

Sterac - More Or Less


----------



## HB Pencil

marsmellow said:


> Sterac - More Or Less



Don't really listen to this kind of stuff but i was impressed..

8/10

Circa - Ida

Some deep minimal beats coming from MedSchool...vid is pretty sick to


----------



## toa$t

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> breakdown in the song. Spor is one of my new favorite DnB artists.
> The Qemists - Stompbox [Spor Remix]



sick track. I prefer the original, but this is still a good one.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> The Qemists - Stompbox [Spor Remix]



I wasn't feeling the electric guitars in the beginning but once that track got moving, I was really feeling it.  Sick breakdowns all over the place.  In some parts, there's a bassline that sounds like Cookie Monster beat-boxing.
7/10

Metronomy-"Heartbreaker (Kris Menace Rms)"


----------



## Sweet P

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> I wasn't feeling the electric guitars in the beginning but once that track got moving, I was really feeling it.  Sick breakdowns all over the place.  In some parts, there's a bassline that sounds like Cookie Monster beat-boxing.
> 7/10
> 
> Metronomy-"Heartbreaker (Kris Menace Rms)"



5/10. I prefer a heavier beat and didn't like the vocals much. This had too much of a "euro pop" flavour for me.

City On Fire by State of Mind & PNC


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Sweet P said:


> City On Fire by State of Mind & PNC



At the first it sounded goofy but when the bass dropped my head got bobbing. I give this a 7.5/10 because of the bassline, and the vocals got better later into the song.

Project Bassline - Drop The Pressure (Club Mix) This is the original and I cant decide if I like the jack beats remix more....!


----------



## straycatphizzle

^
Great beat, great variation, but a bit too fast paced for me, 7/10

Pogo-Alice


----------



## Sykoknot

ChemicalSmiles said:


> At the first it sounded goofy but when the bass dropped my head got bobbing. I give this a 7.5/10 because of the bassline, and the vocals got better later into the song.
> 
> Project Bassline - Drop The Pressure (Club Mix) This is the original and I cant decide if I like the jack beats remix more....!



Really reminded me of my raving days. Decent song. 
7/10

Some classic bassnectar.
Bassnectar - Blow


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I love this track. I think this is the track that got me into him. love the sound of the distorted bass. 8/10

Zen Mechanics & Headroom - CBR


----------



## JoeTheStoner

StarOceanHouse said:


> Zen Mechanics & Headroom - CBR


this progressed nicely, pretty dope tho i rarely listen to psy trance i think they have some fresh cover art. *7/10*

Ginz & Kool Money Kwame - Wet Wipe Riddim


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

I liked every element below 3kHz.  The dub fx and vocal were mediocre and the synth lead was terrible.
4/10

Esser-"Headlock (Midnight Conspiracy Rmx)"


----------



## Sykoknot

^I have very little tolerance for generic dubstep anymore, way overplayed in my past. Decent song though. 6/10

A sick little beat by ratatat.
Ratatat - 9 Beats - Beat 4


----------



## MDMAhead

Sykoknot said:


> A sick little beat by ratatat.
> Ratatat - 9 Beats - Beat 4



I guess they were trying to create a happy, quirky hiphop track. But the melodies weren't great, and the production was amateurish - I could easily make something like this in Reason in no more than a couple of hours. 3/10.



Funk D'Void - Way Up High (Alex Smoke's String mix)


----------



## marsmellow

MDMAhead said:


> Funk D'Void - Way Up High (Alex Smoke's String mix)


7/10
I was thinking of giving it a nine. Everything was going well until the vocal came in and made a mess of the song. The vocals take a lot away from this song imho. 

Sun Electric - O'locco (Kama Sutra)


----------



## phatass

^^ not bad... heres mine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb55ep-DrSo


----------



## MDMAhead

marsmellow said:
			
		

> 7/10
> I was thinking of giving it a nine. Everything was going well until the vocal came in and made a mess of the song. The vocals take a lot away from this song imho.



I swear you always say that about the tracks I post!!! Are you one of these people who just hates all vocals?  

- personally I love the vocal in that Alex Smoke remix - really subtle and soulful.






phatass said:


> heres mine
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb55ep-DrSo



That was really lame British gangsta rap, and the video just added to the cheese factor. 3/10.




Zomby - Kaliko


----------



## Sykoknot

MDMAhead said:


> Zomby - Kaliko



Maybe I just don't understand the music, but that was kinda lame. 
4/10

Love this song
Aphex Twin - Window Licker


----------



## Sykoknot

^I love all aphex. This one always reminds me of 'On'
 7/10

KaltFlut & Hyydro - Ocean Feeling (Original Mix)


----------



## Bomboclat

I just cant do trance
3/10

The Advent vs Industrialyzer - Not Guilty


----------



## MDMAhead

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> The Advent vs Industrialyzer - Not Guilty



PROPER FUCKIN TECHNO!!! Dark, slammin, and relentless!!! - this is exactly what you expect to be playing when you walk into the techno tent at a dance festival!!! I love the melody 2 minutes in - it makes you think there's about to be some huge breakdown, but then, in a flash, it's gone, and back come the slammin beats   Then when the breakdown does come, it's a dark, techno breakdown, followed by more beats and some extra bass for good measure. That was wicked   8/10.


Here's some more techno:


Cari Lekebusch - Motions Of Energy


----------



## DubbyKid

not completely my type of music but it was good 7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoLmeE4TUaM

Borgore - Ice Cream

wait for the drop a bit after a minute


----------



## Bomboclat

I just cant get into Borgore. Ive tried over the past year or so, but I just cant.
Ive found that over time, my taste in dub has mellowed. I no longer crave the "dirty" and "nasty", busy basslines, but rather dubstep songs that have mystery, and artists that can really add umph to their music without having to follow the cliche of the dubstep crowd. Artists like Mala, Loefah, Ramadanman, Benga, and The Others. With dubstep now becoming very mainstream, its now becoming very cheesy. Dont get me wrong, I still love artists like Datsik (going to be meeting him soon actually), Excision, and the like, but I find myself liking that type of dub less and less these days.

3/10

Time for more Industrialyzer

The Advent Vs Industrialyzer - BVR Acid 

Talk about a drop, this song's drop is fucking killer!!!!!! I suggest turning up your volume all the way.


----------



## Sykik

^^ FUCK THIZZER BEAT ME TOO IT.



DubbyKid said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoLmeE4TUaM



The hip hop esk begining, is very sub par... but yeah... lets hear the drop... 

not bad... when the drop comes in... would be good to tease a crowd, just get this plain old hip hop...  THEN BANG.. dupstep esk heavy noisey bass line.. with erotic samples... would be bangin

7/10... is good fun, would be epic on a huge system. 




Thizzerfershizzer said:


> The Advent Vs Industrialyzer - BVR Acid
> 
> Talk about a drop, this song's drop is fucking killer!!!!!! I suggest turning up your volume all the way.



Man these cheap headphones I have at uni, arn't giving this justice.. where are my HD25's .... no.. at home... anyway. 

Nice tuune... not my style.. but I like what it's doing.. It is like you were saying, alot more sneaky, and surprising, and not predicable.. 

The techno melodies in the break downs are really great. 

7/10



Cassian - Friday Night

Some good Australian Nu Disco/Indie Dance... the quality isn't too great... but it's a groovy chuuuuuune.. 

ps I've missed you EDM...


----------



## marsmellow

Oh c'mon. I have listened to and rated every track since MDMAhead posted and every time I preview this, a new post pops up.  8(


			
				Sykik said:
			
		

> Cassian - Friday Night


4/10
Kind of boring.

Now some more techno...
Distek - Snurge (maybe NSFW)


----------



## cdubb

marsmellow said:


> Oh c'mon. I have listened to and rated every track since MDMAhead posted and every time I preview this, a new post pops up.  8(
> 
> 4/10
> Kind of boring.
> 
> Now some more techno...
> Distek - Snurge (maybe NSFW)



5/10...kinda boring too me, not much to it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdzGERIc2Zw


----------



## marsmellow

cdubb said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdzGERIc2Zw


7.5/10
There's a lot going on in this song. It holds your attention pretty good. I like the combination of classical and electronic music. They fit together nicely. 

Albion - Nok Su Kow


----------



## aquascaper

marsmellow said:


> Albion - Nok Su Kow


Classic old-skool progressive euro trance.

Prefer to listen to this stuff off-my-tits on psychedelics...

6/10

*Sasha - Xpander*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAJAIxaV7a8&feature=related


----------



## Sykoknot

aquascaper said:


> Classic old-skool progressive euro trance.
> 
> Prefer to listen to this stuff off-my-tits on psychedelics...
> 
> 6/10
> 
> *Sasha - Xpander*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAJAIxaV7a8&feature=related



Twas a great Progressive Trance Tune 
8/10

Kaltflut - Summernight Magic


----------



## MDMAhead

Sykoknot said:


> Kaltflut - Summernight Magic



That was quite a nice trance track, free from any cheesy breakdowns or cheesy trance synths   6/10.



Here's a sick techno track from Richie Hawtin's 2005 Timewarp set:


Thomas Barnett - Do Bionics Crystallize


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> Thomas Barnett - Do Bionics Crystallize


yea this is pretty fucking sick, i put it on and reading some other shit then like 2 min in im entranced. i picture bio illuminesent neon body painted neo tribes in a drum circle dancing to it. hmm it cuts off at the end i feel like i want more. *8/10*

Clatterbox - Press On


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> i picture bio illuminesent neon body painted neo tribes in a drum circle dancing to it.



Nice description!!! There's definitely something primal about that kind of techno - just makes you wanna rip your shirt off and go mental, along with 5000 other bio-illuminescent nutters in a field 

By the way - here's a clip of Hawtin dropping that track at the 2005 Timewarp festival - the whole set is unbelievable!!! - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKZtKZtNYcc






JoeTheStoner said:


> Clatterbox - Press On



Mmmmmmmmmmm dreamy electro   7.5/10.




New Order - Someone Like You (Funk D'Void remix)


----------



## Bomboclat

Awsome beat. Felt a bit boring at times, but for the most part it was a great listen! 6/10

Hallucinogen - LSD


----------



## marsmellow

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Hallucinogen - LSD


9.5/10
Don't even have to listen, because I know the song well. Alpha Centauri is my favorite by Hallucinogen though.

A Split Second - Flesh


----------



## MDMAhead

marsmellow said:


> A Split Second - Flesh



That was fucking amazing!!! Not quite house, not quite electro, not quite synthpop, but whatever this is, it would absolutely blow my mind if I heard it in a club in the late '80s (especially if I was on ecstasy)!!! 9/10.




MARRS - Pump Up The Volume


----------



## Bomboclat

9/10
A classic banger. I remember being at a rave and a dj dropped this track with a huge breakdown entrance, and I lost my shit. Ahhh gettin the chills just thinking about it!

Orbital - Halcyon (Tom Middleton Re-Model)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> By the way - here's a clip of Hawtin dropping that track at the 2005 Timewarp festival - the whole set is unbelievable!!! - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKZtKZtNYcc


im exactly where i was last night when i heard this track. good quality sound in the video too, nice find =)




Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Orbital - Halcyon (Tom Middleton Re-Model)



i feel its decent, but im not sure how it incorporates the vocal sample from the original its alright, original is classic tho. *6/10*

Mosca - Square One (Greena Remix)


----------



## Tenchi

Love it.  Beautiful in its simplicity.

9/10

Lab 4 - Perfect Drug

Getting right back into my hardstyle atm, and it's an interesting NIN cover to boot.  Might not be to everyone's taste though.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Lab 4 - Perfect Drug


NIN and hardstyle are pretty well made for each other.  I can dig that.  6/10
Zen-"Your Shout"


----------



## MDMAhead

Thizzerfershizzer said:
			
		

> 9/10
> A classic banger. I remember being at a rave and a dj dropped this track with a huge breakdown entrance, and I lost my shit. Ahhh gettin the chills just thinking about it!



Man I would LOVE to hear 'Pump Up The Volume' over a good club soundsystem - I reckon I would seriously lose my shit too!!!!!






|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Zen-"Your Shout"



I don't know what you call this style of drum n bass, but it really isn't my cup of tea. This song was especially boring - it just did the same thing from start to finish, and let's face it - those heavy synth lines are hardly anything revolutionary. 4/10.



This next track takes a long time to get going, but when the bassline finally drops after 6 minutes, it's well worth the wait 


Rob & Goldie - The Shadow (Process mix)


----------



## king_d1ngl1ng

MDMAhead said:


> Man I would LOVE to hear 'Pump Up The Volume' over a good club soundsystem - I reckon I would seriously lose my shit too!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you call this style of drum n bass, but it really isn't my cup of tea. This song was especially boring - it just did the same thing from start to finish, and let's face it - those heavy synth lines are hardly anything revolutionary. 4/10.
> 
> 
> 
> This next track takes a long time to get going, but when the bassline finally drops after 6 minutes, it's well worth the wait
> 
> 
> Rob & Goldie - The Shadow (Process mix)



One of the best build ups I've ever heard. I'm not even a dnb person but shit was banging at 6mins.

Gouryella - Ligaya (Yoji Biomehanika Remix)


----------



## cdubb

king_d1ngl1ng said:


> One of the best build ups I've ever heard. I'm not even a dnb person but shit was banging at 6mins.
> 
> Gouryella - Ligaya (Yoji Biomehanika Remix)



6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWBZ5w6WtuI


----------



## MDMAhead

cdubb said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWBZ5w6WtuI



I absolutely LOVE 'Pjanoo', and if you had posted that on it's own, I would have given it at least a 9/10. But who the fuck thought it would be a good idea to combine it with one of the cheesiest vocals ever????????????? Arrrrrrrgggggggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!! I'm not sure what else to say - I guess it's a testament to how good Pjanoo is that the vocal doesn't _completely_ ruin it............but still............... 5/10.




Sebastian Leger - The People (Eric Prydz remix)


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

MDMAhead said:


> Sebastian Leger - The People (Eric Prydz remix)



Really good build-up on this one and no cheese in sight, very good music at the end of the night or afterhours imo....

7/10

Jelo - The Smash


----------



## Sykoknot

^ Nice track, didn't have very much variation, but I enjoyed it.
7/10

I may get shot down for this, but I like it.
Swimming With Dolphins - Everything's A Miracle


----------



## marsmellow

MDMAhead said:
			
		

> That was fucking amazing!!! Not quite house, not quite electro, not quite synthpop, but whatever this is, it would absolutely blow my mind if I heard it in a club in the late '80s (especially if I was on ecstasy)!!! 9/10.


I think it's EBM, which is a sub-genre of industrial. And yeah it's a really good song I think.


Sykoknot said:


> Swimming With Dolphins - Everything's A Miracle


3/10
I don't see the appeal of this kind of music. It's kind of a mediocre song, and sounds like it was made for 13 year old girls. I hate how the volume quickly pulses up and down. That is very unpleasant sounding and adds nothing to the song. 

Dave Angel - Trip to Darkness


----------



## Sykoknot

^ I knew the person who reated it wouldn't like it lol


----------



## king_d1ngl1ng

marsmellow said:


> I think it's EBM, which is a sub-genre of industrial. And yeah it's a really good song I think.
> 
> 3/10
> I don't see the appeal of this kind of music. It's kind of a mediocre song, and sounds like it was made for 13 year old girls. I hate how the volume quickly pulses up and down. That is very unpleasant sounding and adds nothing to the song.
> 
> Dave Angel - Trip to Darkness



8/10. Tranced me out @ 2:30-on 


DNS Project feat. Johanna - Mindful (Ronski Speed Remix)


----------



## Bomboclat

Ach, cheesy trance. 
2/10

Skream - Midnight Request Line (Mala Remix)

Mala is magical


----------



## Sykik

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Skream - Midnight Request Line (Mala Remix)
> 
> Mala is magical



Got my good headphones on. So let's get going. When it does the long winding cord at the end of every 32 beat, it sounds oddly familiar. Mario samples. It's got a bit of everything. 

Wow! This is real great tune. Talk about love making music. heh. 

9/10... it really is complete and it has enough going on to keep my interested. 


Now... one of the best electro bangers of last year, and it was late last year.

Alex Metric - Gusto

LISTEN! (A remix of this track is going to be one of the best tracks of this year, I feel...)


----------



## MDMAhead

Sykik said:


> Now... one of the best electro bangers of last year, and it was late last year.
> 
> Alex Metric - Gusto
> 
> LISTEN! (A remix of this track is going to be one of the best tracks of this year, I feel...)



I used to be an absolutely HUGE Adam Freeland fan. But I feel he lost his way a bit when he started playing these kind of electrohouse tracks, with massive synth riffs and huge builds/breakdowns. That could've been worse, but was nothing amazing imo. 5/10.




Cosmos - Take Me With You (clear version)


----------



## JoshE

MDMAhead said:


> Cosmos - Take Me With You (clear version)



Great Track  7.5/10
*The Streets - Blinded by the light (Nero dubstep remix)*


----------



## marsmellow

GurnEr JoshE said:


> *The Streets - Blinded by the light (Nero dubstep remix)*


8/10
That was really nice...

Plaid - Object Orient


----------



## Pans-Advocate

marsmellow said:


> Plaid - Object Orient



This is pretty sweet.  The bass seems a bit heavy for the rest of the track, and if I heard it through a system I'm sure I'd enjoy it but I think I might find the treble sounds a bit lacking.  It'd sound sicker being mixed into other tracks by someone with some skill.  6/10.

House of House - Rushing to Paradise (Walkin' These Streets)

I just discovered this track today and I'm retroactively judging it to be the best track released in 2009, and possibly the best house track I've ever heard, period.  It is so fucking good.  The Youtube recording cuts 3 minutes off, it's supposed to be a full 13, but the bulk of it is there.


----------



## PinkStrawberries

10/10 
bit minimal all around but deep and smooth and soulful the way deep house should be. The piano gets funky, the chords give me an electro ::vibe:::goosebumps:::, which i fucking love and then the vocals come in during the breakdown keeping the climax going long after. Its pretty impossible not to move to this one. This song makes me feel funny... great find and thank you for sharing. 


---------
This song sounds like it should be on an T-Mobile commercial but its fun and I love watching the vid
Stylophonic - Play That Music
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLk_vi7jx9U


----------



## StarOceanHouse

yeah that was a fun little track with a nice cheerful melody 7/10

Universal Love - Ritmo Da Rua (Brian Tappert Reconstruction)


----------



## MDMAhead

StarOceanHouse said:


> Universal Love - Ritmo Da Rua (Brian Tappert Reconstruction)



A nice, funky, chilled house track. For me, this isn't really club music, but I could imagine hearing it at a beachside bar in Ibiza, just soaking up the vibes   6/10.



Here's one for all you trance fans:


Marcel Woods - Cherry Blossom (TE 2006 mix)


----------



## marsmellow

MDMAhead said:


> Marcel Woods - Cherry Blossom (TE 2006 mix)


6/10
Not bad, but it goes on and on and on and never manages to go anywhere very interesting. 

Brainvibe - System Of Love (Odee X Mix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> It sounded like pretty good, slightly techy trance.


7/10
Seductive Dubz-"Hey"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Seductive Dubz-"Hey"



That was terrible - really uninspired, generic dubstep, with nothing to offer other than those crappy wobwobwob bass sounds. 3/10.




Calvin Harris - Flashback (Eric Prydz remix)


----------



## Bomboclat

Had a nice 80's vibe to it which I liked, but it was way too trancy and cheesy for me. I just cant get into Calvin Harris any more. I liked Im Not Alone for a bit, but other than that his new stuff just doesnt appeal to me. (And ive never really been that much a fan of Eric Prydz.

5.5/10

Time for some real old school 

Black Box - Everybody Everybody (Le Freak Remix)


----------



## marsmellow

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Black Box - Everybody Everybody (Le Freak Remix)


8/10
I was listening to that the other day. It's pretty catchy, like most 90s dance music.

Bomb The Bass - Beat Dis


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Bomb The Bass - Beat Dis


Great in every way.  The guitar lick is hot.  The vocal samples are interesting.  The old-school scratches are a great touch also.  Nice, clear simple bassline.  Every element sits so nicely with everything else and comes in at just the right time.  The track is full of enough variety to never get boring.
8/10

Union Jack-"Water Drums"


----------



## Wave Jumper

^^ Nice track. It didn't appeal to me immediately as I wasn't really in the mood for this kind of laidback music, but as I kept listening I really began to enjoy it. Very relaxing tune!  8'5/10 

MK - the MKapella --> Amost 20 years old; even I was too young care about it when it came out!   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Qlsm7dUMF0&feature=related


----------



## Dray911

^ not bad, imagine i would enjoy it more when slightly less sober  7/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouBJTv_OqJA


----------



## marsmellow

Dray911 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouBJTv_OqJA


3/10
Pretty generic cheese trance. It's horrible, but it gets extra points for not having those silly vocals that most of these songs have.

NRG - Unity


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> NRG - Unity


I liked the Terminator bit but could have done without the chipmunk vocal and the rest of the track.  It was raw in an unrefined and sometimes unpleasant way.4/10
Uberzone-"The Brain"


----------



## monstanoodle

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Uberzone-"The Brain"



Niiice  Oldskool breaks have got that feeling about them.. I dunno.. A sort of flow.
It's almost got a hardcore element to it also which is interesting. Some of the mastering's a bit off but it's a small element.

7/10 

Kidstreet - Song
Been listening to this tune all day ^_^


----------



## Lustmord

Pretty neat, but not really my style. 7/10

Reverse - Absolute Reality (Arty Remix)


----------



## Wave Jumper

monstanoodle said:


> Niiice  Oldskool breaks have got that feeling about them.. I dunno.. A sort of flow.
> It's almost got a hardcore element to it also which is interesting. Some of the mastering's a bit off but it's a small element.
> 
> 7/10
> 
> Kidstreet - Song
> Been listening to this tune all day ^_^



^^ yes, pretty catchy tune, but it would drive me nuts to listen to it all day. Don't get me wrong I like repetitive music, but after a while it really begins to annoy. Technically spoken it looks like a very simple track to me: piano sample repeated infinitely and adding some beats. I'll give it a 6,5/10

Fine, I'll rate that Reverse tune as well. I don't like this at all. Maybe somethin' for Tiesto?  3/10

Eddie Fowlkes - one dance 
Now this is a track I could listen to all day %) You probably wont like it if you listen only once 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7PzQIB0h2c&feature=related


----------



## MDMAhead

Wave Jumper said:


> Eddie Fowlkes - one dance
> Now this is a track I could listen to all day %) You probably wont like it if you listen only once
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7PzQIB0h2c&feature=related



Nice and laid-back, but nothing mindblowing. 6/10.



Christian Sol - Thanks


----------



## Wave Jumper

MDMAhead said:


> Christian Sol - Thanks



Nicely produced, very qualitative track, in a true John Tejada style. I surely can appreciate it! I'd give it a 8/10



MDMAhead said:


> Nice and laid-back, but nothing mindblowing.
> [/URL]



To me Eddie Fowlkes is one of the best techno producers out there. He got his own distinctive style. Still, I have to admit that it didn't appeal to me straight away either, but the more you listen the better it gets. 

Here's one more:  "Groovin"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7KUoS9K5X8


----------



## welshmick

This stuff does nothing for me - sorry probably to old and not using correct drugs.


Hows about 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRopmfinsWk


----------



## Pans-Advocate

I think you're looking for the NON-Electronic Music discussion forum:
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=154

Lola's an OK song though.  Nothing too special about it.

Disrupt - Jah Red Gold and Green


----------



## InfectedMshroomT1p

8/10 Reminded me of a laid back hip-hop beat. Except with lasers and wobbly sounds. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=161NWtHYu0A

Brooklyn Bounce-Bring it Back


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTcM_LR8xQo
above..
5/10, and i am feeling generous..eew...hardcore and gabber is all i like though


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I enjoy hardcore from time to time...the beginning was pretty cool but then came in that cheesy melody. I prefer my hardcore fast and evil.  5/10

DJ Tron - Cause of Death


----------



## h3h3

Pretty damn brutal, not a massive fan of the genre, hurts my brain a little. (4/10)

*Krookz - Welcome To Jurassic Park*


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

h3h3 said:


> *Krookz - Welcome To Jurassic Park*


Had it ended around 3:30 I would have said

"Nice powerful tune. Would have actually been better without the Jurrasic Park bits...or at least if that samples were EQ'd better but nice overall."

Instead it turns into an exercise in patience. 5/10

Dr. Lefty-"Log On"


----------



## h3h3

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Had it ended around 3:30 I would have said
> 
> "Nice powerful tune. Would have actually been better without the Jurrasic Park bits...or at least if that samples were EQ'd better but nice overall."
> 
> Instead it turns into an exercise in patience. 5/10
> 
> Dr. Lefty-"Log On"



So true, but its all about the first drop!

Good track, enjoyed it even though I don't usually like that style of MCing. Short and sweet and nicely paced. Enjoyed the breakbeatish drums. 7/10

*Subscape - Nothings Wrong*


----------



## JoeTheStoner

h3h3 said:


> *Subscape - Nothings Wrong*


solid, strings and vocal samples always go over well with me. maybe a lil variation woulda been nice. repetition in this case is good cause i likes it =) *7/10*

Scuba - "Before"


----------



## Unbreakable

JoeTheStoner said:


> solid, strings and vocal samples always go over well with me. maybe a lil variation woulda been nice. repetition in this case is good cause i likes it =) *7/10*
> 
> Scuba - "Before"



8/10

Bass Rockers - 6 Little Eggs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpvMeIGH4NE&feature=related


----------



## marsmellow

Unbreakable said:
			
		

> Bass Rockers - 6 Little Eggs


5/10
Hahaha... it's not bad for a novelty/comedy song. 

Odysee Of Noises - Troya (Mix '93)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

That's really good.  The lead and bass sound great.  Even the stabs compliment the tune well.  The way it builds, breaks down, and then returns bigger than before kept me involved the whole time.  Is it fair to call that trance?  
8.5/10
Classixxx ft. Jeppe-"I'll Get You"


----------



## marsmellow

Yeah I think it is trance.


|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Classixxx ft. Jeppe-"I'll Get You"


7/10
Not bad...

Speedy J - Krekc


----------



## Wave Jumper

^^ THis is music for dancefloors IMO. I do like it, but I wouldn't listen to it at home. 7/10

THis one is also dancefloorminded, but with an acidic touch...

DJ ESP - mind before nature

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZm2-8iLUPo


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

That is the sweet, sweet sound of hardware.  Listening to that vs. newer, software, based tracks is like the difference between watching classic, cell-animated cartoons vs. today's CGI cartoons.  Although the track/cartoon doesn't incorporate cutting-edge technology by today's standards, it still stands as proof that all that fancy technology isn't neccessary when quality talent is involved in the production.
7.5/10

Rihanna-"Rude Boy Instrumental"


----------



## h3h3

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Rihanna-"Rude Boy Instrumental"



Can't say I like the version with vocals, but this is tolerable (3/10)

Cragga - Mr Postman


----------



## ChemicalBeauty

Beat is dope but fuck the words "Mr. Postman"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tR0WMdIqxus&feature=related


----------



## Sykoknot

Bring the Noise was a overplayed too much in my raving days. Got so sick of. 
the song itself 6/10
but considering how I feel about it now: 4/10

Bassnectar - Leprechauns Arise


----------



## Bomboclat

Dont even have to listen to the song 10/10

Been binging on this since the second he released it:

Bassnectar - Magical World feat. Nelly Furtado


----------



## JoshE

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Dont even have to listen to the song 10/10
> 
> Been binging on this since the second he released it:
> 
> Bassnectar - Magical World feat. Nelly Furtado



Fuck yeah..awesome  I think this will be on repeat for the next few days 

*Stanton Warriors - Shake it up (Hook N Sling Remix)*


----------



## MDMAhead

GurnEr JoshE said:


> Fuck yeah..awesome  I think this will be on repeat for the next few days
> 
> *Stanton Warriors - Shake it up (Hook N Sling Remix)*



Damn you, GurnEr!!! - I was about to rate Thizzer's track (I was gonna give it 7.5/10), but you beat me to it!!!


Your track didn't really do much for me though. Even without the rap, it was a pretty generic electrohouse track. But the rap was terrible!!!! - maybe it's supposed to be funny (?) , but I just found it really annoying!!! 3/10.




Telemen - In All Nothing (Adam Freeland & Evil Nine remix)


----------



## Pans-Advocate

MDMAhead said:


> Telemen - In All Nothing (Adam Freeland & Evil Nine remix)



I like how the percussion is really crowded ... if it was just kick-snare-kick-snare it'd be really tedious.  The vocals were OK, nothing too special.  It seems like this would be kind of funky to dance to, but I think it'd take a really talented DJ to make this track really tear shit up.  6.5/10.

Pulshar - No Meditation (Mush Space Dub Edit)


----------



## Sykoknot

^Decent song. The video was trippy as hell. 7/10

I've been listening too Bassnectar too much 8)
Bassnectar - Roustabout


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Sykoknot said:


> I've been listening too Bassnectar too much 8)
> Bassnectar - Roustabout


this is the soundtrack to psychedelic circus, tho im not too big on the wobble this does sound pretty funky. *6.5/10*


Milton Bradley - Last Flight To Cologne


----------



## Bomboclat

Sykoknot said:


> I've been listening too Bassnectar too much 8)



No such thing



> Milton Bradley - Last Flight To Cologne



Really enjoyed that! Am downloading now and will be playing again in the future. Thanks for that!
7.5/10

Breathe (Mimosa Remix) - Telepopmusik


----------



## MDMAhead

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Breathe (Mimosa Remix) - Telepopmusik



Wow, I guess you'd describe this as 'intelligent dubstep' (in the same way people describe LTJ Bukem as 'intelligent dnb')? I've always loved the original 'Breathe', and this is a nice subtle re-working of it. 7/10.



Off Shore - I Can't Take The Power


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Breathe (Mimosa Remix) - Telepopmusik


I just smiled inside.  Breathe's depth vs. Mimosa's blips n beats = win.
7/10 would have been a 9 if longer
William Orbit-"Touch of Night"


----------



## Sykoknot

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Breathe (Mimosa Remix) - Telepopmusik



So good but so short 
7/10

Underwater (Extended Mix) - Kaltflut


----------



## marsmellow

Sykoknot said:


> Underwater (Extended Mix) - Kaltflut


4/10
Don't like that "Alice Deejay" kind of trance...

Koenig Cylinders - NinetyNine.Nine (Selway Remix)


----------



## Wave Jumper

^^ Link is missing ...  but I'm sure it's a great track 

Old skool acid house track from Phuture - your only friend 
Wicked lyrics!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqKt1nLbd14



|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> That is the sweet, sweet sound of hardware.  Listening to that vs. newer, software, based tracks is like the difference between watching classic, cell-animated cartoons vs. today's CGI cartoons.  Although the track/cartoon doesn't incorporate cutting-edge technology by today's standards, it still stands as proof that all that fancy technology isn't neccessary when quality talent is involved in the production.



Very well put indeed!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Wave Jumper said:


> Phuture - your only friend


yea im feelin it the further along it progresses i like the weird vocal sample that just chills in the back pretty hypnotic its  dope, *7/10*

Detachments - Circles (Martyn remix)


----------



## KevinKostner

7/10...I liked the vocals, the shakers were pretty cool sasla-ish, liked the track overall.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jcMqofpHs8

Brooklyn Bounce-Bass, Beats, Melody...a classic


----------



## JoeTheStoner

KevinKostner said:


> Brooklyn Bounce-Bass, Beats, Melody...a classic


first, its good to see you back kevin. and 2nd this track, i wouldn't expect anything less from you. i can't believe what im hearing and seeing. my mind has been blown and brain fragments are laying on the floor. just amazing something like this exists ill give it a solid *5/10* its not my style but its just such an interesting composition and the video was very amusing. 

Deadboy - U Cheated


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

I really like UK Garage/2-step so that was right up my alley.  I love the rhythm, chopped vocals, pad stabs, and lazer/blips.  It's really stripped-down nature would make this a fun track for DJ's to play with.
7/10
Acidwolf-"Montrose Rainbow"


----------



## KevinKostner

7/10...much more spacey and dreamy than my usual electronic taste but the beat was pretty nice despite lack of strong synth...i do tend to be partial to tracks made locally, but it was good even though outside my usual style

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIXnnHGfpgw

Paffendorf-On & On


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

KevinKostner said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIXnnHGfpgw
> 
> Paffendorf-On & On



I was actually feeling the song and just laughing at the video until the vocals at 1:00.  After that I was laughing at both the song _and_ video but there are listenable/usable bits in that tune.  "POWER TO THE PEOPLE", LOL!
6/10

Mochipet-"Master P on Atari"


----------



## JoeTheStoner

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Mochipet-"Master P on Atari"


this is interesting futuristic bling rap... i don't mind it tho im not too excited by it either. *5.5/10*

Zomby Rumours And Revolutions


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> Zomby Rumours And Revolutions



Quite a simple track in that it's all based around that 1 riff. But the production was really interesting - it had quite a spacey feel to it, and had those trippy sounds that kept coming in and out of the mix. I'd love to hear it in a club, as I could tell there was some monster sub-bass, but I could only just hear it over my monitor headphones. 7/10.



Zero db - Bongos Bleeps and Basslines


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Zero db - Bongos Bleeps and Basslines


I liked the video much better than the song.  
4/10

Max Graham-"Crank"


----------



## Sykik

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> I liked the video much better than the song.
> 4/10
> 
> Max Graham-"Crank"



Nice bass line, and heavy kick. I like it. That dark synth hook is groovey. Hmmm this is great, when that electro house almost bassline comes in. Really pulls it together.

Hmmm, the break down seems a bit lack luster. Bongo seems out of left field.. but wait, here's that dark synth again  aha.

The drop is good. 

I feel the main part of the track and the breakdown are a touch empty, like it builds up great, but it just falls short when it throws it all together (for the second time). 

7.5/10 Nice tune.

The Count & Sinden - Hardcore Girls(Project Bassline Remix) I track I got on a compiliation, and it's a fun party track IMO.


----------



## cdubb

Sykik said:


> Nice bass line, and heavy kick. I like it. That dark synth hook is groovey. Hmmm this is great, when that electro house almost bassline comes in. Really pulls it together.
> 
> Hmmm, the break down seems a bit lack luster. Bongo seems out of left field.. but wait, here's that dark synth again  aha.
> 
> The drop is good.
> 
> I feel the main part of the track and the breakdown are a touch empty, like it builds up great, but it just falls short when it throws it all together (for the second time).
> 
> 7.5/10 Nice tune.
> 
> The Count & Sinden - Hardcore Girls(Project Bassline Remix) I track I got on a compiliation, and it's a fun party track IMO.



i love count & sinden, never heard this b4 tho and its goood, somethin i could party too! i give it a 7.5/10

umm, how bout this Deadmau5/A1 bassline mashup
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdecdnBLH4s


----------



## JoeTheStoner

cdubb said:


> Deadmau5/A1 bassline mashup


hmm, i suppose its hype club music just not something id normally listen to. didn't mind it on first listen... *5.5/10*

Martyn - Mega Drive Generation


----------



## marsmellow

JoeTheStoner said:


> Martyn - Mega Drive Generation


This is good. Nice and relaxing. 7/10

The Prodigy - Your Love


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> The Prodigy - Your Love


ugly chord progression with the piano in the begining + I don't like electric guitars in electronic music + it's just full of disjointed samples and sounds that don't really fit together well IMO.

Overall this sounded like an electronic version of a thrown-together summer carnival.  Not the good kind either; the kind where the rides are held together with duct tape and the goldfish you win at the game booths are all dead.
3/10

Somatic Responses-"Quantum Religion"


----------



## marsmellow

LOL... you have got to be kidding. A three?

It's okay though. I didn't like that kind of music (oldskool breakbeat hardcore) at first either. It gets better if you listen to it for a little while.

Anyways...


> Somatic Responses-"Quantum Religion"


This is really good. I love the bassline. 8/10

Dem 2 - Destiny (Original Mix)


----------



## Dresden

6/10.  I liked it pretty well, but the omnipresent tsks got to me after a while.  Good house music overall, tho, I guess.

This one's from the industrial genre.  I guess that counts as electronic music, right?  It's very Orwellian in nature, and the video is as entertaining as the music.  Watch for messages.  

For example, everytime the guy puts on his sunglasses, he sees the real messages being broadcast on tv or by the media in ads.

They Live--Xorcist (Governet).

www.youtube.com/watch?v=5la56rjkdM0

Hope u like it.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Dresden said:


> They Live--Xorcist (Governet).
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=5la56rjkdM0
> 
> Hope u like it.


Like it?  How could I not?  The video featured blue-blockers and mullets!  I can dig the industrial sound.  The voice distortion was pretty far out and the synth horns were B-movie for real.
6/10
Foul Play-"Open Your Mind"


----------



## king_d1ngl1ng

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Like it?  How could I not?  The video featured blue-blockers and mullets!  I can dig the industrial sound.  The voice distortion was pretty far out and the synth horns were B-movie for real.
> 6/10
> Foul Play-"Open Your Mind"



Wow songs like this are making me rethink my stance on how I feel about jungle. Can't stand it really, but this is a good song. love the breaks.

9/10

Akira Kayosa "State of Orgin" I think I've been listening to this track for about 2 days. Beautiful.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> That was hot all the way through.  If that's a recent track it has me rethinking my attitude toward "old trance" vs "new trance".
> 9/10
> Klaus Schulze-"Live on German Television"


----------



## PinkStrawberries

Before back in the day! That was cool! 10.10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiInBOVHpO8

Dub Fx - Love Someone


----------



## cdubb

PinkStrawberries said:


> Before back in the day! That was cool! 10.10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiInBOVHpO8
> 
> Dub Fx - Love Someone



dam, that was incredible :D
9.5/10 !

Crookers V.S. Jack Beats
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5cNbBvYyiw


----------



## marsmellow

cdubb said:


> Crookers V.S. Jack Beats
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5cNbBvYyiw


Definitely not the best mashup song I've heard. It sounds really chaotic and messy at certain times.  The tracks don't really flow together well. The volume bounces all over the place at the beginning. But it sounds like it was created from some decent tracks. One of them sounds really good to me. Overall I think it deserves 5/10.

Cari Lekebusch - Return


----------



## king_d1ngl1ng

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> That was hot all the way through.  If that's a recent track it has me rethinking my attitude toward "old trance" vs "new trance".
> 9/10
> Klaus Schulze-"Live on German Television"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the track is new, it just came out like 2 days ago on Ferry Corsten's once Upon a Night mix album
Click to expand...


----------



## RedLeader

marsmellow said:


> Cari Lekebusch - Return



6/10.   Good atmosphere.  Would probably rate it higher if I was in a different mindset.  

Beam feat. Michelle Aragon - Silent Tears (Sean Tyas Vocal Mix)

This song makes me so happy right now


----------



## h3h3

RedLeader said:


> 6/10.   Good atmosphere.  Would probably rate it higher if I was in a different mindset.
> 
> Beam feat. Michelle Aragon - Silent Tears (Sean Tyas Vocal Mix)
> 
> This song makes me so happy right now



As far as trance goes ths was pretty damn good, nice vocals and layered sound, 7/10.

Passion Pit - Sleepyhead (Borgore Remix)


----------



## marsmellow

h3h3 said:


> As far as trance goes ths was pretty damn good, nice vocals and layered sound, 7/10.
> 
> Passion Pit - Sleepyhead (Borgore Remix)


Only listened to about 2/3rds of it, which took about ten minutes because youtube is not working very good for me at the moment...

The vocals are kind of... abrasive. My ears don't like the sound of them. The music is not bad, but not great either. It's okay. 6/10

Felix - Don't You Want Me?


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Felix - Don't You Want Me?


That was a good way to start the morning.
6/10
Here's a good way to keep it going well.


----------



## Bomboclat

7/10
That was a nice way to keep my good morning going!

Christian Fischer Und Lars Christian Mueller- Smog


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Christian Fischer Und Lars Christian Mueller- Smog


good, not great. something i wouldn't mind hearing tho i wouldn't go out of my way to listen to again. *6.5/10*

Egyptrixx - The Only Way Up


----------



## Wave Jumper

^^ Quite special IMO and difficult to put a label on it, but I really liked it! Very relaxing tune. 8/10

Global Goon - Afterlife

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seqS9NJGarc


----------



## MDMAhead

Wave Jumper said:


> Global Goon - Afterlife
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seqS9NJGarc



Nice and chilled out, with really interesting use of vocals. 7/10.



Here's some classic progressive house:


James Holden - Horizons (Way Out West mix)


----------



## marsmellow

MDMAhead said:


> James Holden - Horizons (Way Out West mix)


Doesn't sound like anything special at the moment. But I have a feeling I might grow to like it if I listened to it more. 6/10

Maetrik & Maceo Plex - Robo Johnson


----------



## hellkitten

The vocal "uhh" was kind of irritating, and the beat was kind of boring :/ 3/10

Original Sin - Therapy


----------



## h3h3

hellkitten said:


> The vocal "uhh" was kind of irritating, and the beat was kind of boring :/ 3/10
> 
> Original Sin - Therapy



Absolute filthy beast of a track, as is usual with Original Sin! Builds up slow then goes off. 10/10

aerosmith - dont wanna miss a thing (djm dubstep remix) 

This one isn't 100% serious, but i still love it!


----------



## welshmick

Good but 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTuPbJLqFKI


----------



## MDMAhead

welshmick said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTuPbJLqFKI



A good song, but there was nothing electronic about it (I didn't hear any synths in it). Non-electronic music discussion is here.



Slam - White Shadows


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> Slam - White Shadows


this is real good. as im typing i feel my mood elevate,  im positive this song is a contributing factor.

Egyptrixx - The Only Way Up (Ikonika remix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

JoeTheStoner said:


> Egyptrixx - The Only Way Up (Ikonika remix)


I like the spacey synth pads but the rest is mediocre, leaning toward the good side. 5/10


The Subs-"Kiss My Trance"


----------



## den3ial

not really feeling it. 4/10

blutonium boy. not bad to rock out to realllllly loud sometimes


----------



## hellkitten

I liked the intro but I'm totally not into hardstyle at all. It's good for hardstyle I guess? 5/10 for the intro.

High Contrast - Kiss Kiss Bang Bang


----------



## skoat

hellkitten said:


> I liked the intro but I'm totally not into hardstyle at all. It's good for hardstyle I guess? 5/10 for the intro.
> 
> High Contrast - Kiss Kiss Bang Bang



I'm going to give that a 7.3, I liked it tho dude.  Not bad at all.

In the spirit of Starscape I'll throw up some Wolfgang Gartner - Frenetica


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Have you gone to Starscape before?? How was it, I looked at the pictures of the place and it looks fairly small.... (guess cuz I just got back from Ultra and it sold out both days 105 thousand people) Im planning on going up to baltimore solo for it, never been to baltimore or starscape and there is a LOT of BLers in that area I want to meet. need to find someone to split a hotel with. 



skoat said:


> In the spirit of Starscape I'll throw up some Wolfgang Gartner - Frenetica


*8/10*

Love the bassline and the breakdown... I heard a remix of this at Ultra last week... pretty sure a-trak dropped it. I regret missing Wolfgang @ Ultra 


Stick Em (TJR Remix) - DJ Dan & Donald Glaude


----------



## marsmellow

ChemicalSmiles said:


> Stick Em (TJR Remix) - DJ Dan & Donald Glaude


No offense, but I'm not a fan of electro. At least not this kind. It bores me. It doesn't really have any interesting melodies or rhythms. To me this sounds like a bunch of disjointed sounds which never come together to make a coherent whole. 3/10

Underground Resistance - Eye of the Storm


----------



## MDMAhead

marsmellow said:


> Underground Resistance - Eye of the Storm



Excellent stuff!!! - manages to be euphoric without being cheesy or obvious. UR rule!!! 8/10.



Alex Smoke - Brian's Lung


----------



## Albion

MDMAhead said:


> Alex Smoke - Brian's Lung




Crazy sound effects! I imagine if you're high this would send you through the roof...so much going on, so unpredictable aha.

Not a fan of techno, but I'm appreciating this tune. 8/10

Sleep With One Eye Open (Tek One Remix)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

JSPete said:


> Sleep With One Eye Open (Tek One Remix)


wow, i didn't like that one bit. not something id ever willingly listen to again. *2/10*

Scuba - Latch


----------



## Pans-Advocate

JoeTheStoner said:


> Scuba - Latch



This shit is daaaarrrrrrkkkkkk.  I love it.  This is for interludes between 4 and 5 AM, when you're just about to start really coming down from that double drop at 11:30, but you're still rolling and you've reached a perfectly fluid, empty state and your entire body feels like a cloud chamber.  When shit like this comes on the system, the only people who keep dancing are the ones who _know_ they're getting laid back at home in two or three hours (anyone who doesn't have a cuddlebuddy on lock when this song comes on is going to leave the dance floor to go find one), and just want to enjoy a spacious dance floor where they can add lots of subtleties to their dancing, everyone is given more freedom to admire each others' movements, and the true masters on the dance floor can recognize and honor each other while the new converts learn by leaps and bounds.  Music like this makes for my absolute favorite moments during parties, when I feel perfectly in flow.  10/10.

An attempt to match the vibe ...
Trentemoller - Into The Trees


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Pans-Advocate said:


> An attempt to match the vibe ...
> Trentemoller - Into The Trees


trentemoller is good stuff. i like how this starts off as soon as the kick hits then it steadily drifts into darkness. the scuba u say is for the comedown i agree that it is def 4-5am. the trentemoller id say would be 2-3.  into the trees ill give a solid *8/10*.

good review. btw, the scuba triangulation album is a future classic imo


Milton Bradley - Interdimensional Entity


----------



## Pans-Advocate

JoeTheStoner said:


> good review. btw, the scuba triangulation album is a future classic imo
> 
> 
> Milton Bradley - Interdimensional Entity



Word, the only Scuba album I have is A Mutual Antipathy, I'll have to pick up Triangulation as well.

This Milton Bradley track is actually too understated and ambient.  There's not quite enough going on to dance to ... this is background music for something really, really creepy, but it's not something to play over a system to make people move.  I can't quite get into it, there's no happy medium between the scattered laser and echo sounds and the too-far-away bass.  4/10.

I'm changing the pace a bit here, 'cause Francois K is camping with me and my crew at Burning Man this year and shit is going to be unreal.  I've lost count of how many times I've re-fallen in love with house music ... and now I'll get a week in the desert with a living legend.  I'm not sure if I could possibly be pumped enough.
Francois K - Time And Space


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Pans-Advocate said:


> Francois K - Time And Space


im feelin this the only thing im not too sure about is that synth that comes in @ 2:35 after the vocal sample. i can see someone jammin on the keyboard playing the notes. this case its good its 10+ minute long track cause i like 2nd half more, has this nice deep groove with some nice strings a good beat get lost in. *7/10*

  J Wow - Klang


----------



## Sykoknot

Really enjoyed that song 
7/10

New bassnectar bitches!
Bassnectar - Magical World feat. Nelly Furtardo


----------



## MDMAhead

Sykoknot said:


> New bassnectar bitches!
> Bassnectar - Magical World feat. Nelly Furtardo



Thizzer's already posted this (he loves Bassnectar as much as I love Underworld  ), but I'm not complaining seeing as it's a good song. Dubstep needs the occasional anthem, and this is pretty much guarenteed to put a smile on peoples' faces   7.5/10.




The Black Dog - Dada Mindstab


----------



## marsmellow

> The Black Dog - Dada Mindstab


I love the Black Dog! This is (unsurprisingly) a very good song. 8/10

This is a trance tune made by one of the members of The Black Dog. I think the only trance they ever made.

Balil - Parasight


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Balil - Parasight


effin' lovely.  It's just the right speed, cheese-free, and the sounds are rich and meaty, lol.
10/10
Mouse on Mars-"Wipe that Sound"


----------



## Sykoknot

MDMAhead said:


> Thizzer's already posted this (he loves Bassnectar as much as I love Underworld  ), but I'm not complaining seeing as it's a good song. Dubstep needs the occasional anthem, and this is pretty much guarenteed to put a smile on peoples' faces   7.5/10.
> ]



Of course he has 8)
Lol



|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> effin' lovely.  It's just the right speed, cheese-free, and the sounds are rich and meaty, lol.
> 10/10
> Mouse on Mars-"Wipe that Sound"



Pretty good song! I re-listened to it a couple times so I could juggle to it 
7.8/10 


I never listen to hip-hop/rap. But when RATATAT does it, its better somehow.
Young Buck, The Game & Ludacris - Stomp (RATATAT REMIX)


----------



## Pans-Advocate

Sykoknot said:


> I never listen to hip-hop/rap. But when RATATAT does it, its better somehow.
> Young Buck, The Game & Ludacris - Stomp (RATATAT REMIX)



The beat is sick as hell.  But the song doesn't get good until Luda comes in.  He makes the other two rappers look like amateurs.  This song would be way better if it was just him.  Electronic-music-wise, I'd call this a huge success for Ratatat, but the song they picked could've been better.  6/10.

I was going to post "Reach Out For Dub Girl" by this artist because it was the only track I knew, but I clicked around YouTube with some curiosity to see what else was out there by him, and found this gem.
Blasta - Majestic Savannah Plains Dub


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Blasta - Majestic Savannah Plains Dub


That track made me feel smarter.  Seriously, I feel cognitively enhanced.  It was like an antidote for too much news and reality TV.
10/10
Inaya Day-"Keep Pushing On"


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> That track made me feel smarter.  Seriously, I feel cognitively enhanced.  It was like an antidote for too much news and reality TV.
> 10/10
> Inaya Day-"Keep Pushing On"




*7/10*
Reminds me a bit of the chicago house scene in 99-2002

Interesting bass line, vocals aint cheesy. I dig.

Unkle - Restless (Fake Blood Remix)


----------



## Sykoknot

ChemicalSmiles said:


> Unkle - Restless (Fake Blood Remix)



I loved all the drops in this song. Definitely a 'get up and fucking dance' sort of song. Nice funky bassline as well.
8/10

Twas a good movie, with good music.
Paul Kalkbrenner - Castenets (Special Berlin Calling Edit)


----------



## Pans-Advocate

Sykoknot said:


> Paul Kalkbrenner - Castenets (Special Berlin Calling Edit)



This is deep stuff.  It's not quite distinctive enough to wreck a dance floor on its own but it's solid for any DJ set that makes use of tracks in this genre and I can see it combining really well with other tracks if the DJ wants to get creative.  Very cool stuff.  7/10

Another Blasta track, this beat is chiller and thicker than a jar of molasses in a freezer.
Blasta - Trip 42


----------



## rincewindrocks

Sounds great in Headphones, you really get to appreciate the panning effects. Not really my style, too slow, but I could see how this would be good if I was in a K-Hole or something. Doesn't seem to have much progression though, same beat throughout the first 2/3 of the song. 5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPdtZ2toJEA Skazi's remix of "I Wish" by Infected Mushroom


----------



## JoeTheStoner

rincewindrocks said:


> Skazi's remix of "I Wish" by Infected Mushroom


hmmm not into it. tho im not into any psytrance. id have to be geeked up to tolerate this if i heard it played out. *3/10*

Actress - Maze


----------



## marsmellow

JoeTheStoner said:


> Actress - Maze


That was great in every way. Almost perfect. 9.5/10

Goldie - Innercity Life


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I fucking love this track. It's such a classic to drum and bass. Quite atmospheric and soulful. Just the way I like my dnb. 10/10

Un-cut - Midnight


----------



## Pans-Advocate

StarOceanHouse said:


> Un-cut - Midnight



I personally find the vocals to be a little cheesy, and the drums are a little too formulaic and predictable.  Basically, this is what drum'n'bass has moved on from into more interesting territory.  I mean, it's solid ... it's just not compelling anymore. 5/10

Dubphonic - The Only Girl on Earth


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Pans-Advocate said:


> Dubphonic - The Only Girl on Earth



That was like popstep or something.  I'm not sure what I'd call it but I am sure I don't care for it.  I was starting to dig the dub vibe but then the vocals came in and it reminded me of Garbage or Fiona Apple or someone trying to make a comeback by commercializing our dear dubstep.
4/10

Eat Static-"Alien Musichttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=za6IV2sIt-g"


----------



## Pans-Advocate

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Eat Static-"Alien Musichttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=za6IV2sIt-g"



Weird shit.  It's a little too glitchy-boop-bleep-clicky for me, I'd say.  Too frenetic.  I like electronic music with a little more depth.  I might have fun dancing to this if a DJ played it, but only if it was 2 minutes of it or less. 3/10

Nate Mars ft. Jahdan - Above and Beyond Dem


----------



## rincewindrocks

Pans-Advocate said:


> Nate Mars ft. Jahdan - Above and Beyond Dem



Chorus is bad-ass, but the lyrics are a little generic and frenetic. Good classic dub though. 7/10

Dizzee Rascal - Bonkers (Doorly Dubstep Remix)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

rincewindrocks said:


> Dizzee Rascal - Bonkers (Doorly Dubstep Remix)


everything about this track i should despise. for some reason i can tolerate it, perhaps because im high. im not a fan of wobble dubstep. i can hear the appeal its just not my bag *4/10*

Raga Bhairav - Charanjit Singh


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Raga Bhairav - Charanjit Singh


That was pretty far out.  The lead was one of the most interesting I've heard in any EDM for a while.
7/10

This is Kevin-"To Pasteur"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> This is Kevin-"To Pasteur"



Thought-provoking ambient drum n bass. Very nice! (and the visuals were great too!)  7/10.




Faithless - Not Going Home (Eric Prydz remix)


----------



## toa$t

had its moments, but not my favourite. I like my stuff a bit darker 5/10

SHAMELESS PLUG ALERT:

toa$t - How High Bootleg


----------



## marsmellow

toa$t said:


> toa$t - How High Bootleg


This is pretty good. It kept my attention through the whole song and it's very catchy. 7.5/10

Blue Alphabet - Cybertrance


----------



## Jose Jones

6/10 but I'm not a trance fan.
Lots of good shit in here. 

Oooooolllllddd School because that Blasta Track reminded me of this compilation which is still one of the best albums of all time: 

Blunderground Massive from the Jungle Sky V - Rock & Roll Compilation


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Jose Jones said:


> Blunderground Massive from the Jungle Sky V - Rock & Roll Compilation


fuck yea, i love this. i haven't heard it before but it reminds me of the dnb that got me into the genre back in the day. really feelin that chopped up think break and method man sample. *9/10*

Jazzanova - I Can See (Doc Daneeka Dub-Bump Mix)


----------



## Jose Jones

JoeTheStoner said:


> fuck yea, i love this. i haven't heard it before but it reminds me of the dnb that got me into the genre back in the day. really feelin that chopped up think break and method man sample. *9/10*
> 
> Jazzanova - I Can See (Doc Daneeka Dub-Bump Mix)



7/10

The whole 2disc compilation is fucking gold dude, check it out. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...field-keywords=jungle+sky+rock+&+roll&x=0&y=0

Another track off it: (I'll upload more to youtube)
Yellow Note - Sunshine


----------



## marsmellow

Jose Jones said:


> Yellow Note - Sunshine


Not bad at all. But I'm not really in the mood for dnb right now. 7/10

ADSR - Obsession


----------



## deadhead507461

marsmellow said:


> Not bad at all. But I'm not really in the mood for dnb right now. 7/10
> 
> ADSR - Obsession



Good stuff, now I want to roll  8/10

Groove Cutter - My Shooter


----------



## rincewindrocks

deadhead507461 said:


> Good stuff, now I want to roll  8/10
> 
> Groove Cutter - My Shooter



Like Whoas!! like mellowed out psy. me likey. 8/10

R.I.O Shine On (Vibe Tribe Remix)


----------



## Juice.

8/10

I love it. That is all.

Calibre - Silence


----------



## Sykoknot

Beautiful DnB song 
8/10

So this is my first stab at producing dubstep.
Be brutally honest. I do not mind.
Let the Chimes Wobble - Me


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Sykoknot said:


> Beautiful DnB song
> 8/10
> 
> So this is my first stab at producing dubstep.
> Be brutally honest. I do not mind.
> Let the Chimes Wobble - Me



6.5/10 I really liked the intro. The first 40 seconds were very captivating. I felt the wobble wasn't well integrated in the song. Like the synths give me a very different vibe from the wobble. You might also want to make the song a little longer perhaps. That's an essential aspect of electronic music.

Check this made tune, I just can't get enough:
Nero - Innocence

Awesome anime selection for the video. But anime in general works really well as video track for electronic music.


----------



## Wave Jumper

^^ Not my cup of tea, it sounds way too poppy and commercial. The breakdown around 2:10 could perfectly be used in a Tiesto like trance tune. Kinda cheap IMO. 4,5/10  

Hol Baumann - Hours 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZRC3IwtU4c


----------



## Sykoknot

levictus said:


> 6.5/10 I really liked the intro. The first 40 seconds were very captivating. I felt the wobble wasn't well integrated in the song. Like the synths give me a very different vibe from the wobble. You might also want to make the song a little longer perhaps. That's an essential aspect of electronic music.
> 
> Check this made tune, I just can't get enough:
> Nero - Innocence
> 
> Awesome anime selection for the video. But anime in general works really well as video track for electronic music.



Thanks for the comments man. Im only surprised at a 6.5/10 
The short length was merely because I got tired and just put up what I had so far haha


----------



## rincewindrocks

Wave Jumper said:


> ^^ Not my cup of tea, it sounds way too poppy and commercial. The breakdown around 2:10 could perfectly be used in a Tiesto like trance tune. Kinda cheap IMO. 4,5/10
> 
> Hol Baumann - Hours
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZRC3IwtU4c



6/10 good sounds, but too slow to pick up. IMO a song should either start slow and end slow, or start fast and end fast. That weird little upbeat thing in the second half of the song sounds cool, but comes way too late.

Kiwa - Another Brick In The Wall RMX

kinda overused song to sample, but still pretty epic


----------



## MDMAhead

rincewindrocks said:


> Kiwa - Another Brick In The Wall RMX
> 
> kinda overused song to sample, but still pretty epic



That was ok, but didn't blow me away. It was basically a Plump DJs style funky breaks track, with added Pink Floyd samples (I do love those guitar/vocal melodies though!). 6/10.



Here's a track I listened to on acid a couple of weeks ago, and it sounded amazing:


Candy Flip - Strawberry Fields Forever


----------



## rincewindrocks

3/10 how can you listen to that shite?

normally I wouldn't do this, but here is a way better remix


----------



## MDMAhead

rincewindrocks said:


> 3/10 how can you listen to that shite?



What was shite about it? The funky rhythm? The gorgeous melodies? The blissed-out psychadelic vibe? Sure, it's not a big, bangin', in yer face dance track, but just imagine listening to it whilst sitting in a field tripping


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

ok this thread isn't to argue or attack people in any way, shape, or form. Its strictly a review thread..... now lets get on back on track. I'll post a link to a new track on youtube and next poster will review it, and we will continue peacefully.  k?

This is our most active thread in this forum and I don't wanna see it go to shit.

Thanks for understanding, I gotta be the mean guy sometimes...

-CS

edit: here we go again!

Adam K & Jelo - The Good, The Bad, & The Funky (Original Mix) [Hotbox Digital]


----------



## JoeTheStoner

ChemicalSmiles said:


> Adam K & Jelo - The Good, The Bad, & The Funky (Original Mix) [Hotbox Digital]


well all be damned, i must admit that was a bangin electro house track. the organ around 1:00 and 3:40 reminds me of ghosts n' stuff. i like those vocals it makes the track go from hype to hyper. *7.5/10*


Mosca - Gold Bricks, I See You (may be a repost. my bad if so, but been bumpin it a lot lately. @ 2:40 rave on !!! =)


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

JoeTheStoner said:


> Mosca - Gold Bricks, I See You


EDIT FORGOT THE RATING LOL

6.5/10
Really dig the vocals on this one, the rest of it I am not so impressed by, still decent track, good my head bobbin' so thats what counts.

Fake Blood - Dozen


----------



## tekkeN

MDMAhead said:


> Here's a track I listened to on acid a couple of weeks ago, and it sounded amazing:
> 
> 
> Candy Flip - Strawberry Fields Forever



haha I actually quite like that track, despite it not being the original.. heard it ages ago on a Bez from the Mondays compilation album I got for like a quid  

sorry to interrupt


----------



## Wave Jumper

ChemicalSmiles said:


> Fake Blood - Dozen



Pretty cool track! Nicely build up dancefloor oriented tune. 7/10

Shake - detroit state of mind
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxFtXYuv-3I&feature=related


----------



## rincewindrocks

Wave Jumper said:


> Pretty cool track! Nicely build up dancefloor oriented tune. 7/10
> 
> Shake - detroit state of mind
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxFtXYuv-3I&feature=related



Nice classic breaks. No problems with this one. Nice sample in the beginning too. 8/10 only because it didn't blow my mind.

DJ Shadow Feat. Mos Def - Six Days Remix

old song but good remix

-CS _edited the url mistake._


----------



## JoeTheStoner

rincewindrocks said:


> DJ Shadow Feat. Mos Def - Six Days Remix


hard to go wrong with dj shadow and mos def. i dig it. my favorite part is the female vocal singing. *7/10*

DVA - Ganja


----------



## Dissonance

I wish people would bring back jungle and show these dub step kids what it's all about.
7/10

A track I have been using as of late that really gets people going
.
Paul Ritch - Carrrrramba (Monkey Mix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZi2tQKGKSY


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Dissonance said:


> Paul Ritch - Carrrrramba (Monkey Mix)


yes sir, i recall this one. amazing track. after a minute or two it just takes control of your brain and puts u into trance state of mind. like african or native american tribes how they would play a repetitive drum rhythm. *8.5/10*

Mount Kimbie - At Least (Instra:mental Remix)


----------



## rincewindrocks

JoeTheStoner said:


> yes sir, i recall this one. amazing track. after a minute or two it just takes control of your brain and puts u into trance state of mind. like african or native american tribes how they would play a repetitive drum rhythm. *8.5/10*
> 
> Mount Kimbie - At Least (Instra:mental Remix)



Wow, i started it, and i was like "I'm going to hate this, its way to slow and spacey" but then I just started to get into it and it blew me away. Amazing how such a simple song can feel so powerful. 8/10

Infected Mushroom - Ballerium

Off Disc 2 of Converting Vegetarians, so don't expect their normal sound


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

rincewindrocks said:


> Wow, i started it, and i was like "I'm going to hate this, its way to slow and spacey" but then I just started to get into it and it blew me away. Amazing how such a simple song can feel so powerful. 8/10
> 
> Infected Mushroom - Ballerium
> 
> Off Disc 2 of Converting Vegetarians, so don't expect their normal sound


It sounded pretty generic and the tempo wasn't fast enough to keep my interest.  The best part were the affected vocal sounds in the last minute or so.
6/10
I can't stand the original, but this remix is phantastic
Drake-"Forever (Nosaj Thing Remix)"


----------



## bfc1988

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> It sounded pretty generic and the tempo wasn't fast enough to keep my interest.  The best part were the affected vocal sounds in the last minute or so.
> 6/10
> I can't stand the original, but this remix is phantastic
> Drake-"Forever (Nosaj Thing Remix)"



Pretty cheesy stuff but it's not unbearable. 4/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMS3gqc7eRs Clark - Growls Garden


----------



## JoeTheStoner

bfc1988 said:


> Clark - Growls Garden


got into it once the beat dropped. shit is bangin @ 2:15 dope track. *7.5/10*

Redlight feat Roses Gabor - Stupid


----------



## yucatanboy2

I actually enjoyed that song quite a bit.  6/10

Bassment Jaxx - Where's your heat at? (Klaas Mix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcVglP-tytE


----------



## marsmellow

yucatanboy2 said:


> Bassment Jaxx - Where's your heat at? (Klass Mix)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcVglP-tytE


It's okay. I think the original is better. 6/10

The Crystal Method - Busy Child


----------



## yucatanboy2

^ I don't even have to listen to that to rate it, i've got that song memorized!  Ok, i'll listen to it again just to put a smile on my face 

10/10

Pure genius.

Just watched this video, i like the track, and the video cracks me up to no end (don't need to rate the video, rate the song only)

Black Noise - Jackin my Fresh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FuAvvfrxTU&feature=fvst


----------



## marsmellow

yucatanboy2 said:


> Black Noise - Jackin my Fresh
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FuAvvfrxTU&feature=fvst


Pretty good. I like the chorus a lot. 8/10

Crazy Malamute - Free to ride


----------



## RedLeader

^ 6/10 got the groove, but nothing blew me over.  If that makes sense.  

Neal Scarborough - Stung On The River (Sean Tyas Remix) 

hard trance but ya it's sooooo good.


----------



## Sweet P

^ I like. 7/10. 

IM The Supervisor - Infected Mushroom 

Best listened to with a decent sub!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^My favorite track on that album. great psy with a bit of funk in it. 7/10

Tryambaka- I saw your saw


----------



## toa$t

disgusting. 8/10, simply because I don't think I could rate a psytrance track higher than that simpl because it is so easy to produce (and I hated those synthy interludes).

Skor Motion - Cosmoclub

fresh new breaks coming out of spain these days. real club monster.


----------



## MDMAhead

toa$t said:


> Skor Motion - Cosmoclub
> 
> fresh new breaks coming out of spain these days. real club monster.



The groove didn't do much for me - I found it a bit cheesy (maybe it's just that I've heard that bass sound a million times before). But the groove was interspersed with some deep synths (and some brief vocals) which reminded me of 'Papua New Guinea' by FSOL, which is a good thing. 5.5/10.



Here's one for you, toa$t:


The Advent vs Industrialyzer - F Da Switch


----------



## bfc1988

MDMAhead said:


> The groove didn't do much for me - I found it a bit cheesy (maybe it's just that I've heard that bass sound a million times before). But the groove was interspersed with some deep synths (and some brief vocals) which reminded me of 'Papua New Guinea' by FSOL, which is a good thing. 5.5/10.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one for you, toa$t:
> 
> 
> The Advent vs Industrialyzer - F Da Switch



Shit that is one hammering tune 10/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DhnQeE2hZk Fuckbuttons - Sweet Love For Planet Earth (Andrew Weatherall Remix)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

bfc1988 said:


> Fuckbuttons - Sweet Love For Planet Earth (Andrew Weatherall Remix)


very dope, and original. *8/10*

J-Treole - The Loot (Sully remix)


----------



## dropsonde

6/10 kind of a bad remix but not too bad

Bonobo - Kong


----------



## yoker

dropsonde said:


> 6/10 kind of a bad remix but not too bad
> 
> Bonobo - Kong



Lovely stuff! 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCC5giY6184&playnext_from=TL&videos=8RpbYWgoGlA

Moodyman


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

yoker said:


> Lovely stuff! 8/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCC5giY6184&playnext_from=TL&videos=8RpbYWgoGlA
> 
> Moodyman



Nice song, I like how it combines lots of different elements. 7/10

High Contrast - Global Love


----------



## marsmellow

levictus said:


> High Contrast - Global Love


That's a great track. I'm going to buy it in a minute. 9/10

Monolake - Index


----------



## Sykoknot

marsmellow said:


> Monolake - Index



Maybe I just dont understand whatever genre that song was. But I really only found the last 3 minutes to be enjoyable. The rest  was honestly bothersome. 
5/10

Zombie Nation - Kernkraft 400 (Raspian Dubstep Remix)


----------



## rincewindrocks

Sykoknot said:


> Maybe I just dont understand whatever genre that song was. But I really only found the last 3 minutes to be enjoyable. The rest  was honestly bothersome.
> 5/10
> 
> Zombie Nation - Kernkraft 400 (Raspian Dubstep Remix)



Reminds me of some 80's song...can't quite put my finger on it though....

either way, it's alright, but nothing special, sounds a bit dated actually...or maybe that's just the 80's song thing getting into my head. 6/10

Skazi - Out Of Space


----------



## MDMAhead

rincewindrocks said:


> Skazi - Out Of Space



LOL, was that a joke? - I love the original Prodigy track, but this version is cheesy as hell!!! 3/10.




Pressure Funk (aka Slam) - Nemesis Cycle


----------



## yucatanboy2

Whoops took too long posting this...  I reviewed the skazi track.. oh well (i gave it a 6/10)... 

The Pressure Funk track... generic tribal house... not very exciting... 4/10... 

Here's my favorite skazi:
Nirvana - Smells like teen spirit (Skazi rmx)... buttrock goa 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgBP0Mgt7Mc


----------



## MrMan737

Pretty cool tune. Intense without being over the top.

8/10

Kleerup- Until We Bleed

Until We Bleed


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MrMan737 said:


> Kleerup- Until We Bleed


hmm, not something id listen to again. just didn't have anything unique. tho it was pretty chill. *4/10*

Oni Ayhun - Oar04- A


----------



## marsmellow

Sykoknot said:


> Maybe I just dont understand whatever genre that song was. But I really only found the last 3 minutes to be enjoyable. The rest  was honestly bothersome.


I figured that would get a low rating. It's minimal techno, and I didn't like the first time I heard it either. But it's really good once you get used to it. I'd probably give it a 9.


JoeTheStoner said:


> Oni Ayhun - Oar04- A


Seems a little bit repetitive, but not bad at all. 6.5/10

Solitaire - Chasing Clouds


----------



## Sykoknot

marsmellow said:


> Solitaire - Chasing Clouds



Ah some good oldschool trance. Had some Uplifting and psychedelic elements to it. Overall i enjoyed it 
*7.5/10*

Though I do not like how pop Owl City has gotten, this remix just blows my mind lol.
Owl City - Fireflies (Trillbass & E Tubbs Dubstep Remix ft. Catt)


----------



## rincewindrocks

Sykoknot said:


> Ah some good oldschool trance. Had some Uplifting and psychedelic elements to it. Overall i enjoyed it
> *7.5/10*
> 
> Though I do not like how pop Owl City has gotten, this remix just blows my mind lol.
> Owl City - Fireflies (Trillbass & E Tubbs Dubstep Remix ft. Catt)



I like how the line are about falling asleep...cause thats all this track makes me want to do. 4/10

alright, I know we are only supposed to do YouTube links but I want to give a shout out to my boy mental ILLness - Cosmic Radiation


----------



## Sykoknot

rincewindrocks said:


> alright, I know we are only supposed to do YouTube links but I want to give a shout out to my boy mental ILLness - Cosmic Radiation



.000001/10
Because its not youtube.


Eleanor Rigby (Dubstep Remix) - K05


----------



## rincewindrocks

Sykoknot said:


> .000001/10
> Because its not youtube.
> 
> 
> Eleanor Rigby (Dubstep Remix) - K05



Dont even have to listen to it, badass song 8/10

D12 - Fight Music (Super Stereo Brothers Remix)

but everyone should check out the soundcloud link, it really is a damn good song


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

rincewindrocks said:


> D12 - Fight Music (Super Stereo Brothers Remix)


I don't know what to say besides that was terrible.  It sounded like someone with no production skills bootlegged a poorly bootlegged bootleg.
0/10

I heard this on a Psymbionic mix the other day.  Before that I hadn't heard this in over a decade.  Danny the Wildchild had this on one of his tapes.  Man, we played the hell out of it on so many Friday, Saturday nights and Sunday mornings.  Tell me if its good or if I'm just being sentimental when I say "this track gives me a feeling similar to that first pill."
Jungle Bros.-"True Blue (Aphrodite Remix)"


----------



## JoeTheStoner

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Jungle Bros.-"True Blue (Aphrodite Remix)



love it, know it well. when i was into hip hop(still am) but still searching for that next level shit and heard this i instantly fell in love. for sentimental value alone *9.5/10* 

dBridge, Instra:Mental & Skream - Acacia Avenue


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> dBridge, Instra:Mental & Skream - Acacia Avenue



Those snares are sick.  This is EQ'd really well with an unusual emphasis on the highs.  That's something I don't hear often enough in this type of music.  That's cool that it's wobble free.  That lazer synth lead is sick.  It reminds me of the Unsolved Mysteries theme song.  I could have used a couple more percussion breaks but good overall.
6/10

Here's another older jungle tune that gives me chills.  It was on that same Danny the Wildchild mix tape.
Natural Born Chillers-"Rock the Funky Beats"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

@marsmellow

Glad you enjoyed, it's one of HC more interesting songs. While he makes good liquid funk, sometimes he has a tendency to be unoriginal. Global love on the other hand is quite unique. I love how uses bossa nova samples (Antonio Carlos Jobim) and morphs them into synthetic sounds.



|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Those snares are sick.  This is EQ'd really well with an unusual emphasis on the highs.  That's something I don't hear often enough in this type of music.  That's cool that it's wobble free.  That lazer synth lead is sick.  It reminds me of the Unsolved Mysteries theme song.  I could have used a couple more percussion breaks but good overall.
> 6/10
> 
> Here's another older jungle tune that gives me chills.  It was on that same Danny the Wildchild mix tape.
> Natural Born Chillers-"Rock the Funky Beats"



Pretty cool, reminds me of late 90s old skul big beat/break beats. Fatboy Slim and such. 8/10

Now for a good classic, because drugs are like that:

Boards of Canada - Aquarius


----------



## rincewindrocks

levictus said:


> @marsmellow
> 
> Glad you enjoyed, it's one of HC more interesting songs. While he makes good liquid funk, sometimes he has a tendency to be unoriginal. Global love on the other hand is quite unique. I love how uses bossa nova samples (Antonio Carlos Jobim) and morphs them into synthetic sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cool, reminds me of late 90s old skul big beat/break beats. Fatboy Slim and such. 8/10
> 
> Now for a good classic, because drugs are like that:
> 
> Boards of Canada - Aquarius



Love that sample in the intro, any idea what it's from? 

Anyways, nice, chill song, although it lacked some progression. 7/10, and it gets the extra points for the intro.

Pretty Lights - Finally Moving

damn i wish i had enough money to see ^^^these guys tonight


----------



## JoeTheStoner

rincewindrocks said:


> Pretty Lights - Finally Moving


nice chill track. makes me just wanna lay back spark a bowl and just relax. *7/10*

TRANQILL - Payroll (Paul White's Dirty Dub)


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> TRANQILL - Payroll (Paul White's Dirty Dub)



That was really good - reminded me of Zomby - had a cool hiphop beat, a really interesting lead synth line, and lots of cool random sounds that kept coming in and out of the mix. Good to see you haven't lost your knack for finding good new music, Joe! 7/10.



Orbital - Acid Pants


----------



## toa$t

JoeTheStoner said:


> nice chill track. makes me just wanna lay back spark a bowl and just relax. *7/10*
> 
> TRANQILL - Payroll (Paul White's Dirty Dub)



that's just screaming for a mos def/talib kweli collab


----------



## RedLeader

MDMAhead said:


> Orbital - Acid Pants



Pretty good.   6/10.  

Paul Webster feat. Amanda - Time (Sean Tyas Remix) 

Tyas AND Webster.  Together.  This is too good to be true.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

RedLeader said:


> Pretty good.   6/10.
> 
> Paul Webster feat. Amanda - Time (Sean Tyas Remix)
> 
> Tyas AND Webster.  Together.  This is too good to be true.



Good stuff. I like this kind of uplifting trance. 8/10

Now for another High Contrast classic:

High Contrast - Make it Tonight


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> Now for another High Contrast classic:
> 
> High Contrast - Make it Tonight



I enjoyed that very much! - melodic and atmospheric, but still highly danceable. High Contrast rules!!! 7/10.



Here's a great track from the new Alex Smoke album:


Alex Smoke - Northwoods


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> I enjoyed that very much! - melodic and atmospheric, but still highly danceable. High Contrast rules!!! 7/10.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a great track from the new Alex Smoke album:
> 
> 
> Alex Smoke - Northwoods



Nice breaksy psychedelia. I kind of like this track a little more than the other Alex Smoke stuff I've heard on this thread. 7/10

Freq - Dreambody


----------



## marsmellow

levictus said:


> Freq - Dreambody


Most progressive trance bores me, and this is no exception. Not horrible, but not very exciting either. 5/10

Regis - White Stains


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> Good to see you haven't lost your knack for finding good new music, Joe! 7/10.


thanks dude, i try  seems the UK is coming with a lot of goodness


toa$t said:


> that's just screaming for a mos def/talib kweli collab


wow, nice ear. now that u mention that, i can imagine hearing mos def on that beat. my mind tells me this would be a perfect match.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

marsmellow said:


> Regis - White Stains


id classify this as "slamming techno". i love the relentless drums/percussion in this. and how that sound just hoovers above them. it builds u up but doesn't take u down. just keeps u up there *8/10*

Sully - In Some Pattern


----------



## rincewindrocks

JoeTheStoner said:


> id classify this as "slamming techno". i love the relentless drums/percussion in this. and how that sound just hoovers above them. it builds u up but doesn't take u down. just keeps u up there *8/10*
> 
> Sully - In Some Pattern



um...I'll be honest, I have no idea what to think of this track. Part of me likes it, part of me hates it, and I can't seem to sort it out....6/10 I guess

Cybernetika - Antares 

be prepared for a long intro, but its worth it


----------



## JoeTheStoner

rincewindrocks said:


> um...I'll be honest, I have no idea what to think of this track. Part of me likes it, part of me hates it, and I can't seem to sort it out....6/10 I guess


hehe yea, i was on the fence  about it for awhile myself. it grew on me. nothing great but a solid *7* imo


rincewindrocks said:


> Cybernetika - Antares


tho im not too big on neurofunk dnb, this was impressive. obviously with a name like "antares" the producer was going for a spacey/cosmic vibe end result is full of win. images of intergalactic battles flood my brain as i listen to the track. good shit *8/10*

Headhunter - Prototype (Modeselektor's Broken Handbrake Remix)


----------



## marsmellow

JoeTheStoner said:


> Headhunter - Prototype (Modeselektor's Broken Handbrake Remix)


This didn't sound right at first, sounds like it was skipping or something. But by the middle of the song, when the vocal comes in, I really started to like it. 8/10

Sundance - Sundance (Club Mix)


----------



## MDMAhead

marsmellow said:


> Sundance - Sundance (Club Mix)



This is an absolute alltime classic!!! I didn't even need to listen to it cos I know it so well (but I listened to it again anyway  ). Beleive it or not, I actually heard the Chemical Brothers play this in their DJ set at Creamfields 2001 (the best festival I have ever been to!!!). I was nicely high on MDMA, and this track absolutely blew my fuckign mind!!!!! This is how trance should be imo - melodic, euphoric, yet completely cheese-free. Music like this is good for your soul. 10/10.



Here's another track that the Chemical Brothers played in that very same DJ set:


Funk D'Void - Diabla (Funk D'Void's 'Heavenly' mix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> This is an absolute alltime classic!!! I didn't even need to listen to it cos I know it so well (but I listened to it again anyway  ). Beleive it or not, I actually heard the Chemical Brothers play this in their DJ set at Creamfields 2001 (the best festival I have ever been to!!!). I was nicely high on MDMA, and this track absolutely blew my fuckign mind!!!!! This is how trance should be imo - melodic, euphoric, yet completely cheese-free. Music like this is good for your soul. 10/10.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another track that the Chemical Brothers played in that very same DJ set:
> 
> 
> Funk D'Void - Diabla (Funk D'Void's 'Heavenly' mix)



Pretty cool, nice laid back tribal vibes. 7/10

I can only imagine how sick creamfields 2001 must have been. I've only had the opportunity to go to one large UK festival: Gatecrasher 2008, unfortunately the weather was complete shit on the second day.  Still I had a blast. Well hopefully there will be some sick festivals this summer in Kiev. I am going to miss Nero, but I should be able to see Prometheus and Shpongle. 

Noisia - Raar


----------



## Bomboclat

7/10
I looooove that song. So totally not Noisia, but at the same time, sooo Noisia.

Shen - Embrace

Ive been binging on this song for the past two days. 
Soooo good.

I need to find a way to get a song of mine on Youtube. Ive been dying to put it in this thread but its no where to be found


----------



## toa$t

use soundcloud dude


----------



## hx_

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> 7/10
> I looooove that song. So totally not Noisia, but at the same time, sooo Noisia.
> 
> Shen - Embrace
> 
> Ive been binging on this song for the past two days.
> Soooo good.
> 
> I need to find a way to get a song of mine on Youtube. Ive been dying to put it in this thread but its no where to be found



10/10, so nice and chilled, gonna have that as the last last song before I sleep :D


Vermin and Duck Violator - Flawless (Pigeon Crusher VIP)


----------



## MDMAhead

hx_ said:


> Vermin and Duck Violator - Flawless (Pigeon Crusher VIP)



Bog-standard wobwobwob dubstep. I've heard worse, but that was nothing amazing. 5/10.



Here's The Advent in electro mode:


The Advent - Templar


----------



## RedLeader

6/10.

I really liked the opening.  But some of the effects used in the song just didn't work for me.  I will say, though, that in the right kind of club I could get into this kinda stuff, for sure. 

Dawn of Ashes - Ripped Apart

some EMB for a change


----------



## toa$t

MDMAhead said:


> Bog-standard wobwobwob dubstep. I've heard worse, but that was nothing amazing. 5/10.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's The Advent in electro mode:
> 
> 
> The Advent - Templar



that was awesome


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

RedLeader said:


> 6/10.
> 
> I really liked the opening.  But some of the effects used in the song just didn't work for me.  I will say, though, that in the right kind of club I could get into this kinda stuff, for sure.
> 
> Dawn of Ashes - Ripped Apart
> 
> some EMB for a change



It's alright. I don't normally listen to this kind of stuff, but I think I would enjoy it in a club. 6/10

This one was made with the Brookes Brothers. Really sick liquid tune. 

Danny Byrd - Feet Won't Touch The Ground


----------



## MDMAhead

toa$t said:
			
		

> that was awesome



I know!!!! I'm getting seriously into The Advent - he's made so much great techno and electro too. What amazes me is that, despite the fact he's been producing since the early-90s, some of his best releases have come in the last couple of years. I wish he had played some electro when I saw him last Friday, but hey, his techno set was pretty darn sick  





levictus said:


> This one was made with the Brookes Brothers. Really sick liquid tune.
> 
> Danny Byrd - Feet Won't Touch The Ground



That was a nice, happy dnb tune, although the vocal didn't do much for me. 6/10.



Slam - Alien Radio


----------



## marsmellow

MDMAhead said:


> Slam - Alien Radio


This is very nice. I love the sci-fi atmosphere of it. 9/10 

Johannes Heil - A - Paranoid Dancer (Re-Mastered Original)


----------



## Sweet P

^ 7/10. I thought it was pretty boring at first, till the beat kicked in. But pretty cool overall.

Fragments - VNV Nation


----------



## XbraineaterX

Sweet P said:


> Fragments - VNV Nation[/COLOR]



3/10 I kept expecting the song to go somewhere and it never did.  

I've been obsessed with this song ever since I first heard it. I has one of the best drops I have EVER heard!!

Konflict - Messiah (Le Castle Vania vs. Computer Club Electro Cover)


----------



## MDMAhead

XbraineaterX said:


> I've been obsessed with this song ever since I first heard it. I has one of the best drops I have EVER heard!!
> 
> Konflict - Messiah (Le Castle Vania vs. Computer Club Electro Cover)



Not really my cup of tea to be honest. It didn't really do much - was just some electro snares and some nasty bass sounds, with a big buildup in the middle. It never really did anything interesting, although I'd probably still dance to it if I heard it at a festival. 5/10.



Here's some deep, dark acid techno:


Plastikman - Plasticine


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Plastikman - Plasticine


It builds so nicely.  It has that ominous, foreboding vibe; like something big is about to happen.  There isn't too much crammed in at once.  The space between sounds make this song as good as the sounds themselves.  Hawtin is so great because he doesn't throw everything at the listener all at once.  He lets the composition unfold, layer by layer.  It did tend to ware thin by the 7th minute though.
7/10

Autechre-"444"


----------



## marsmellow

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Autechre-"444"


The link is broken, but I know this song good enough that I don't have to watch the video to know that it's a 8/10.

Ancient Methods - Fourth Method A1


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

marsmellow said:


> The link is broken, but I know this song good enough that I don't have to watch the video to know that it's a 8/10.
> 
> Ancient Methods - Fourth Method A1



This was alright. Didn't really catch by attention though. 5/10

Shpongle - Crystal Skulls (Western Rebel Alliance Remix)


----------



## rincewindrocks

levictus said:


> This was alright. Didn't really catch by attention though. 5/10
> 
> Shpongle - Crystal Skulls (Western Rebel Alliance Remix)



10/10 love that track, play it out whenever i can

Silkie - Cyberdub (Skream Remix)


----------



## MDMAhead

rincewindrocks said:


> Silkie - Cyberdub (Skream Remix)



That was utter garbage - really unimaginitive wobwobwob dubstep. I guess it was supposed to sound dark and menacing. But it didn't. It just sounded crap. 2/10.



Here's what dubstep should sound like:


Toasty - The Knowledge


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^That was interesting enough. Refreshing to not have to hear that stupid wobble that they seem to always incorporate into most dubstep tracks. I agree, Dubstep should sound somewhat like dub. I enjoyed the vocals, quite uplifting. 7/10

now for some psydub

Ott - From Trunch To Stormness


----------



## JoeTheStoner

StarOceanHouse said:


> Ott - From Trunch To Stormness


impressive track. im not knowledgeable about psydub so hearing this is very new and refreshing. + i love the heavy dub influence *8.5/10*

F- Energy Distortion


----------



## XbraineaterX

J

[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXnSSM1ZSxM" said:
			
		

> F- Energy Distortion [/URL]



6/10 Pretty good track, kinda generic sounding tho.

Orlando Voorn - Paco Di Bango's World (Deadmau5 Remix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

XbraineaterX said:


> 6/10 Pretty good track, kinda generic sounding tho.
> 
> Orlando Voorn - Paco Di Bango's World (Deadmau5 Remix)



Cool, I really liked this track. Interesting samples.  8/10

Now for some classical downtempo:

Kruder & Dorfmeister - High Noon


----------



## Draigan

levictus said:


> Kruder & Dorfmeister - High Noon




4/10 reminds me too much of when I worked in a lounge.


Steinbolt - Squarepusher 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyw-_JxwFPY


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Draigan said:


> 4/10 reminds me too much of when I worked in a lounge.
> 
> 
> Steinbolt - Squarepusher
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyw-_JxwFPY



A little too much for me, interesting video though. The music is just too random. I am all about experimenting and pushing limits, but this is a little too much. I wish he would have done more with the breakbeats. 5/10

All Seeing I - The Beat Goes On


----------



## deadhead507461

levictus said:


> A little too much for me, interesting video though. The music is just too random. I am all about experimenting and pushing limits, but this is a little too much. I wish he would have done more with the breakbeats. 5/10
> 
> All Seeing I - The Beat Goes On



Interesting.. Never heard that type of music. I liked it tho. really catchy
8/10

Mac Dre - Life's A Bitch


----------



## Draigan

Yeah squarepusher can be a little much. Only some people like him. The thing is though that its not all random... did u listen to the full song though? If you just skipped through it then its not going to have the proper effect.


----------



## XbraineaterX

deadhead507461 said:


> Mac Dre - Life's A Bitch



5/10 Not a bad song but I'm not into rap that much.

Fake Blood - Mars (Original Mix)


----------



## MDMAhead

XbraineaterX said:


> Fake Blood - Mars (Original Mix)



I loved the breakdowns with the ravey synths. But other than those breakdowns, this song didn't really do much for me. Maybe it's cos I'm getting old   5/10.




Orbital - Funny Break (Orbital's 'Weekend Ravers' mix)


----------



## rincewindrocks

MDMAhead said:


> I loved the breakdowns with the ravey synths. But other than those breakdowns, this song didn't really do much for me. Maybe it's cos I'm getting old   5/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orbital - Funny Break (Orbital's 'Weekend Ravers' mix)




eh...its a bit too...well, ravey. Not too much progression, especially for such a long song. I like the psychedelic sounds, but that beat and the vocal samples just don't do it for me. 5/10

1200 Mics - Acid for Nothing

hate away, but its a damn funny song


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Yeah 1200 mics make some pretty cool psytrance. They were on of the first EDM bands that I consciously remember liking. I liked The Prodigy, Chemical Brothers and Fatboy Slim during the late 90s but I didn't really know they were EDM. While this song does have a slight cheesy feel to it, it still sounds really good.  8/10

Fatboy Slim - Sunset (Bird of Prey)


----------



## marsmellow

levictus said:


> Fatboy Slim - Sunset (Bird of Prey)


It's okay, I guess. Never really goes anywhere, but I do like the acid sounds in it. 5/10

Steve Parker - Mexilhao (Original Mix)


----------



## MDMAhead

marsmellow said:


> Steve Parker - Mexilhao (Original Mix)



That was excellent! - minimal techno with a real sense of urgency. This is basically just a DJ tool, albeit a very good one - ideal for when a DJ wants to up the intensity a little. 7.5/10.




The Advent vs Industrialyzer - My World


----------



## KevinKostner

MDMAhead said:


> The Advent vs Industrialyzer - My World



9/10 very nice.

One of the few tracks lacking a hard synth that I dig. Nice vocal sample to keep the track somewhat human. Overall nice track.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujNh0O-Eyrw

Lasgo-Alone


----------



## marsmellow

KevinKostner said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujNh0O-Eyrw
> 
> Lasgo-Alone


This is kind of mediocre. It sounds very generic and it's not catchy or memorable at all. 3/10

Kerri Chandler - Oblivion


----------



## rincewindrocks

marsmellow said:


> This is kind of mediocre. It sounds very generic and it's not catchy or memorable at all. 3/10
> 
> Kerri Chandler - Oblivion



blah 3/10

Dirty Vegas - Days Go By (Mimosa Remix)


----------



## KevinKostner

rincewindrocks said:


> blah 3/10
> 
> Dirty Vegas - Days Go By (Mimosa Remix)



9/10 fucking sick, proper remix

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydUoTluM4bI

Brooklyn Bounce-Club Bizarre


----------



## StarOceanHouse

marsmellow said:


> Kerri Chandler - Oblivion



That track is so dope. I can't believe it got a 3/10! . oh well, not everyone can appreciate proper house.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

KevinKostner said:


> 9/10 fucking sick, proper remix
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydUoTluM4bI
> 
> Brooklyn Bounce-Club Bizarre



Not too good, kinda generic. The flow is also kind of weird, there is no proper build up and release. Different parts feel really disjointed. 3/10

De-Phazz - Roses


----------



## XbraineaterX

De-Phazz - Roses[/QUOTE]

3/10 a bit to mellow for me

Boys Noize - Kontact me


----------



## bfc1988

XbraineaterX said:


> De-Phazz - Roses



3/10 a bit to mellow for me

Boys Noize - Kontact me [/QUOTE]

Reasonably good tack but it's not really my bag, 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUScNia2DyY Telefon Tel Aviv - You are the worst thing in the world (sasha invol2ver remix)


----------



## rincewindrocks

bfc1988 said:


> 3/10 a bit to mellow for me
> 
> Boys Noize - Kontact me



Reasonably good tack but it's not really my bag, 6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUScNia2DyY Telefon Tel Aviv - You are the worst thing in the world (sasha invol2ver remix)[/QUOTE]

I'm impressed. Usually hate house, but this is acidy enough to get me going, really love those extended high-hats. 7/10

Hedflux - Music is my Weapon (Far Too Loud Remix)


----------



## marsmellow

rincewindrocks said:


> Hedflux - Music is my Weapon (Far Too Loud Remix)


Kind of monotonous. 5/10

The Dust Brothers - Chemical Beats


----------



## XbraineaterX

marsmellow said:


> The Dust Brothers - Chemical Beats



8/10 Classic track, its been awhile since I have heard this forgot how much I loved it 

Le Castle Vania - Zero Machine


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

XbraineaterX said:


> 8/10 Classic track, its been awhile since I have heard this forgot how much I loved it
> 
> Le Castle Vania - Zero Machine



Decent, although I wish he would have done more with remix. Sometimes it just feels like an edit.

Bachelors of Science - Song for Lovers


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> Bachelors of Science - Song for Lovers



I do like liquid dnb, and this was ok, although it did sound like a poor imitation of High Contrast. 6/10.





Here's some IDM. From 1973 

Pink Floyd - On The Run


----------



## bfc1988

MDMAhead said:


> I do like liquid dnb, and this was ok, although it did sound like a poor imitation of High Contrast. 6/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some IDM. From 1973
> 
> Pink Floyd - On The Run



Quality tune, 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21Zd8xPUQs8 Radiohead Idioteque


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> I do like liquid dnb, and this was ok, although it did sound like a poor imitation of High Contrast. 6/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some IDM. From 1973
> 
> Pink Floyd - On The Run



LOL! For real, I mostly listen to EDM, but Pink Floyd is my Top 3 along with Shpongle and Bob Marley & The Wailers/The Wailers.



bfc1988 said:


> Quality tune, 8/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21Zd8xPUQs8 Radiohead Idioteque




Sick! Kid A is such a good album, shows how good of a band Radiohead can be. 8/10

From my favourite High Contrast album, True Colours is his masterpiece IMHO:

High Contrast - Savior Faire


----------



## JoeTheStoner

levictus said:


> High Contrast - Savior Faire


solid tune. classy dnb. mellow, chill. i dig it. *7/10*

Omni Trio - Renegade Snares (High Contrast Remix)


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> solid tune. classy dnb. mellow, chill. i dig it. *7/10*
> 
> Omni Trio - Renegade Snares (High Contrast Remix)



The Foul Play remix of Renegade Snares is one of my alltime favs! This High Contrast mix doesn't quite reach those heights, but it's still pretty good. 6.5/10.




Omni Trio - Renegade Snares (Foul Play remix)


----------



## bfc1988

MDMAhead said:


> The Foul Play remix of Renegade Snares is one of my alltime favs! This High Contrast mix doesn't quite reach those heights, but it's still pretty good. 6.5/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omni Trio - Renegade Snares (Foul Play remix)



Really good tune, 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwL5C8Mt164 Nathan Fake - Fentiger (put up with the first three minutes, the next three will make you weep)


----------



## XbraineaterX

bfc1988 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwL5C8Mt164 Nathan Fake - Fentiger (put up with the first three minutes, the next three will make you weep)



6/10 Good but I was hoping for a bit more energy out of the track.

Lisa Miskovsky - Still Alive (Benny Benassi Mix)


----------



## marsmellow

XbraineaterX said:


> Lisa Miskovsky - Still Alive (Benny Benassi Mix)


Not bad, but I'd like it if the vocals and the rest of the song were more mixed together. It's kind of like he took an instrumental and an acapella and stuck them next to each other without bothering to really mix them together. It's a pretty lazy sounding remix IMO. 6/10

Cirez D - Knockout


----------



## deadhead507461

[QUOTE

Cirez D - Knockout[/QUOTE]

Thats so crazy trance, mid fuck beat. Awesome. I can picture myself hearing this come on in the craziest rave SUPER BLASTED and this would help my roll 10 fold. Nice song. I will save it for my next roll.

8.5/10

Armin Van Buuren - A State of Trance


----------



## MDMAhead

deadhead507461 said:


> Armin Van Buuren - A State of Trance



Which song do you want me to rate? - that clip seemed to contain about 8 songs. I will say though that some of them were actually ok - certainly better than I'd expect from an AVB set.




Here's some synthpop (that will no doubt get a poor rating):


Pulp - Pink Glove


----------



## XbraineaterX

MDMAhead said:


> Here's some synthpop (that will no doubt get a poor rating):
> 
> 
> Pulp - Pink Glove



I happen to like synthpop :D And this is good stuff 7/10

Here is the new deadmau5 track released last night, this wil  probably get a lot of hate(mau5 haters), but fuck you guys I love this dude ;P 

Deadmau5 - Some Chords (HD)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

XbraineaterX said:


> Deadmau5 - Some Chords (HD)


a ho-hum production. sounds like mr. mau5 is just going through the routine. nothing exciting. *4/10*

Menace - Rufige Cru


----------



## KevinKostner

I was banned from this thread for trolling


----------



## marsmellow

JoeTheStoner said:


> Menace - Rufige Cru


Very good, but I'm not really in the mood for jungle/hardcore at the moment. 7/10


Caunos - Herzsprung


----------



## smokey77

Caunos - Herzsprung[/QUOTE]


Class tune 8/10 

Here's a really old classic , have some great memories from this era 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LviD...51A01D87&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=16


----------



## MDMAhead

smokey77 said:


> Here's a really old classic , have some great memories from this era
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LviD...51A01D87&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=16



That was really good!!! I love all those old-school synth sounds, and the track had a really carefree, happy vibe that you rarely get in dance music these days. I'll give it 7/10 for now, although that might be a little harsh - if I heard it in a club I may well rate it a lot higher!


Anyways, the above track reminded me of this next classic track:


Orbital - Frenetic


----------



## yucatanboy2

^ nice track 

Very light-hearted and airy.  7/10

I prefer things with darker beats though... here's a female vocal song in return:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vINByMF57ak&fmt=18


----------



## MDMAhead

yucatanboy2 said:


> here's a female vocal song in return:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vINByMF57ak&fmt=18



I love Hybrid!!! Their 'Y4K' album is one of the best mix CDs I own, and they've made some killer tracks too. They're actually playing in Manchester in a couple of weeks' time, so I may well go and see them! This track is OK - a well-produced slice of progressive-breaks, although it was nothing I haven't heard before. 6/10.




Jesper Dahlback - Tjena Hans


----------



## greck1

I love electronic music out of all types of music, but trancesque styles are my least favorite. Overall though song was 7/10 never even heard of the artist

i really cant wait for someone to listen to this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CHoJP8SHB8


if ya liked that then theres this too. i like it in HD with my big cans on my head: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CHoJP8SHB8


when i hear this type of music i can roll face with no drugs. its really quite incredible.
i guess I can say DOI made everything possible


----------



## MDMAhead

greck1 said:


> I love electronic music out of all types of music, but trancesque styles are my least favorite. Overall though song was 7/10 never even heard of the artist
> 
> i really cant wait for someone to listen to this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CHoJP8SHB8
> 
> 
> if ya liked that then theres this too. i like it in HD with my big cans on my head: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CHoJP8SHB8
> 
> 
> when i hear this type of music i can roll face with no drugs. its really quite incredible.
> i guess I can say DOI made everything possible


----------



## MDMAhead

Jesper Dahlback - Tjena Hans


----------



## rincewindrocks

MDMAhead said:


> Jesper Dahlback - Tjena Hans



This is pretty fucking dope dude. Like the combination of speed and mellowness, hard to pull off. 8/10

Juno Reactor - Pistolero


----------



## JoeTheStoner

rincewindrocks said:


> Juno Reactor - Pistolero


very interesting, i hear a spanish flamenco guitar, pulsating 4/4 beat, electric guitar ? perhaps some sort of indian style vocal ? lol. the elements of this song are so bizarre like randomness tossed into a pan mixed with some lsd and cooked @ 420 degrees. its wild yet somehow the elements come together and the outcome is a delicious treat. *8/10*

Ramadanman - Glut


----------



## rincewindrocks

JoeTheStoner said:


> very interesting, i hear a spanish flamenco guitar, pulsating 4/4 beat, electric guitar ? perhaps some sort of indian style vocal ? lol. the elements of this song are so bizarre like randomness tossed into a pan mixed with some lsd and cooked @ 420 degrees. its wild yet somehow the elements come together and the outcome is a delicious treat. *8/10*
> 
> Ramadanman - Glut



eh, just not doing it for me. Minimal is alright, but this sounds like it was made on an old atari or something. trying to like it, and failing miserably. 4/10

Mood Deluxe - Zen and the Art of Psybreaks


----------



## Pans-Advocate

rincewindrocks said:


> Mood Deluxe - Zen and the Art of Psybreaks



As a genre, psybreaks has always seemed a little inconsistent to me, but this track's got some very interesting sounds.  It's a little frenetic and I think it'd be confusing to sober people at a party, but for a situation when so many people brought vials to the party that EVERYONE'S tripping, I can see some dancers losing their shit to this.  I probably would.  7/10.

Bassnectar dropped a new one.  It's, like, kills-old-people nasty.
Metallica - Seek and Destroy (Bassnectar Remix)


----------



## rincewindrocks

Pans-Advocate said:


> As a genre, psybreaks has always seemed a little inconsistent to me, but this track's got some very interesting sounds.  It's a little frenetic and I think it'd be confusing to sober people at a party, but for a situation when so many people brought vials to the party that EVERYONE'S tripping, I can see some dancers losing their shit to this.  I probably would.  7/10.
> 
> Bassnectar dropped a new one.  It's, like, kills-old-people nasty.
> Metallica - Seek and Destroy (Bassnectar Remix)



Not one of his better ones, unfortunately. still, its bassnectar, so its pretty dope 6/10

just for shits and giggles

Skazi - Seek and Destroy


----------



## StarOceanHouse

usually I hate when they mix metal with psytrance but this actually worked for the first half of the track. The vocals really killed the track completely, I immediately wanted to turn it off. It would have been a better track without the vocals. 6/10

Kindzadza - Ginger Lemm


----------



## rincewindrocks

StarOceanHouse said:


> usually I hate when they mix metal with psytrance but this actually worked for the first half of the track. The vocals really killed the track completely, I immediately wanted to turn it off. It would have been a better track without the vocals. 6/10
> 
> Kindzadza - Ginger Lemm



Very nice, not usually a fan of the darker stuff, but this had alot going for it in terms of cool squiggly sounds and what not. 8/10

Entheogenic - Pagan Dream Machine (Vibrasphere Remix)


----------



## marsmellow

rincewindrocks said:


> Very nice, not usually a fan of the darker stuff, but this had alot going for it in terms of cool squiggly sounds and what not. 8/10
> 
> Entheogenic - Pagan Dream Machine (Vibrasphere Remix)


Decent, but a bit too repetitive. The vocals are kind of unnerving. I'd probably like it better if I were stoned. 5/10

The Knife - Silent Shout


----------



## Monkeybizness

> Decent, but a bit too repetitive. The vocals are kind of unnerving. I'd probably like it better if I were stoned. 5/10
> 
> The Knife - Silent Shout





^^ trippy shit .. cool tho , im a trancehead, but still a very cool choice of song lol 8/10 diggen it ..


heres mines enjoy

just released for WMC

Faithless - I'm Not Going Home (Eric Prydz Remix)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0F-bHu_7ZI


----------



## rincewindrocks

Monkeybizness said:


> ^^ trippy shit .. cool tho , im a trancehead, but still a very cool choice of song lol 8/10 diggen it ..
> 
> 
> heres mines enjoy
> 
> just released for WMC
> 
> Faithless - I'm Not Going Home (Eric Prydz Remix)
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0F-bHu_7ZI



meh....uninteresting. decent production, but meh 3/10

lets just change the pace completely...once again, im opening myself up for flaming, but I JUST DONT GIVE A SHIT

Combichrist - This Shit Will Fuck You Up


----------



## MDMAhead

rincewindrocks said:


> lets just change the pace completely...once again, im opening myself up for flaming, but I JUST DONT GIVE A SHIT
> 
> Combichrist - This Shit Will Fuck You Up



That was certainly fucked-up!!! I really liked it though - it had some sick rhythms, and I'd certainly dance to it in a club!!! 7/10.


Those rhythms reminded me a bit of this next classic track:


Green Velvet - Flash (Danny Tenaglia's Nitrous Oxide mix)


----------



## marsmellow

MDMAhead said:


> Green Velvet - Flash (Danny Tenaglia's Nitrous Oxide mix)


I like this mix even better than the original. 9/10

Stevie Be Zet - Harmonix


----------



## rincewindrocks

marsmellow said:


> I like this mix even better than the original. 9/10
> 
> Stevie Be Zet - Harmonix



hmm...normally id probably hate this, but im hungover, tired, and pissed about having to see my PO, so....I love it! nice and atmospheric without being overly repetitive. 8/10

Four Tet - She Moves She


----------



## marsmellow

rincewindrocks said:


> Four Tet - She Moves She


Awesome. I love the sound of the drums in this. Very good. 9/10

Drexciya - You Don't Know


----------



## MDMAhead

marsmellow said:


> Drexciya - You Don't Know



Not my favourite Drexciya track, but still high-quality electro. 7/10.




Afrilounge - Maya Xpression


----------



## Romie1092

^Nice tune i give it 8/10. It did take awhile to get going but once it did its fantastic.

Found this song and I reckon its a beautiful track
Mondkopf - Ave Maria (live edit)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Romie1092 said:


> Mondkopf - Ave Maria (live edit)


kinda on the fence about this one. leaning slightly towards favorable. kept my interest throughout tho so that's a + *6/10*

Ramadanman - Tempest


----------



## Bomboclat

I really liked that. It had a Bluetech/Moderat feel to it, but in a futuristic sense. Very relaxing!
7/10

Bonobo - Kiara
Such a masterpiece.


----------



## MDMAhead

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Bonobo - Kiara
> Such a masterpiece.



A nice tune. Didn't blow my mind, but still a nice tune. I liked the Zomby-esque synth that comes in at 1:53 (and again later in the track). 6/10.




Nina Kraviz - I'm Gonna Get You


----------



## Bomboclat

Wow, thats not from the 90's! Surprised you liked it MDMAhead 
Loved the beat and drum samples. The vocals were nice as well, but something about the synth work urked me...
The bass was great though, and totally brought the song together.

7.5/10

A summertime favorite of mine:
Moonchild - Girl


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Moonchild - Girl


solid filtered house. feelin the vocals and bassline. def a feel good summer time track. *7/10*

dBridge, Instra:Mental & Skream - Acacia Avenue


----------



## marsmellow

JoeTheStoner said:


> dBridge, Instra:Mental & Skream - Acacia Avenue


Dubstep that doesn't use that wobwob sound! A nice change. 8/10

Isolée - Pictureloved


----------



## rincewindrocks

marsmellow said:


> Dubstep that doesn't use that wobwob sound! A nice change. 8/10
> 
> Isolée - Pictureloved



 8/10 very nice, dark without being evil. One thing that confused me was the description called it microhouse, but it didn't sound like any house I've ever heard. It was missing that distinctive four-to-the-floor, sounded more like minimal elctro or something. anyways, doesn't really change my opinion

Deimos - Ruptured


----------



## MDMAhead

Thizzerfershizzer said:
			
		

> Wow, thats not from the 90's! Surprised you liked it MDMAhead



I like 80s as well!!! Don't forget that!!!! 





rincewindrocks said:


> Deimos - Ruptured



Didn't really do much for me. I do like breaks, but I don't really like psytrance. Just not my cup of tea, I'm afraid. 5/10.



Here's some deep house courtesy of Funk D'Void (aka Francois Dubois):


Matthias Vogt - Hofats (Francois Dubois remix)


----------



## Sykik

MDMAhead said:


> Here's some deep house courtesy of Funk D'Void (aka Francois Dubois):
> 
> 
> Matthias Vogt - Hofats (Francois Dubois remix)



I'm not the biggest fan of deep house, so I might be a bit harsh.That lead synth, hmm I can't put my finger on it.. 

The hats and percussion is good. I feel it doesn't progess enough for my likeings. Then at 2.30 it does. Saved. Hmm, it's allright. Just not my style. The kick drum is solid as well.

5/10. It has all the pieces, but I don't like how it's put together or the time scale it is, sorry. :/

I hope you like my track though. 

Sébastien tellier - L'Amour et la Violence (Boys Noize euro mix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Sykik said:


> I'm not the biggest fan of deep house, so I might be a bit harsh.That lead synth, hmm I can't put my finger on it..
> 
> The hats and percussion is good. I feel it doesn't progess enough for my likeings. Then at 2.30 it does. Saved. Hmm, it's allright. Just not my style. The kick drum is solid as well.
> 
> 5/10. It has all the pieces, but I don't like how it's put together or the time scale it is, sorry. :/
> 
> I hope you like my track though.
> 
> Sébastien tellier - L'Amour et la Violence (Boys Noize euro mix)



Nice track! Interesting video clip too! 7/10

Note: This isn't actually by The Orb. It also work really well when you're tripping on acid. 

Pink Floyd - Money ('Trance' Remix)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

levictus said:


> Pink Floyd - Money ('Trance' Remix)


 this is better than i thought it would be. BUT i do think it would have been even better without the pink floyd samples, and just an original trance track. *6/10* if it didn't use the samples i could def hear it being a high 7 to 8

Mount Kimbie - Vertical


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> Mount Kimbie - Vertical



Chilled-out and quirky. The kids voices towards the end are cool   6/10.




Ame - Ensor


----------



## Pans-Advocate

MDMAhead said:


> Ame - Ensor



This track evolves really nicely.  I like it.  It sounds like it would get played at parties that are just weird enough for me to really enjoy.  The buildup and transition near the end is kinda ho-hum but it'd get me moving, I guess.  Solid track, for sure.  The middle part is the best.  8/10.

Kromestar - Say Yes


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

take a moment to look over the first page and review the rule added. yes even though its one rule, its important.


----------



## rincewindrocks

Pans-Advocate said:


> This track evolves really nicely.  I like it.  It sounds like it would get played at parties that are just weird enough for me to really enjoy.  The buildup and transition near the end is kinda ho-hum but it'd get me moving, I guess.  Solid track, for sure.  The middle part is the best.  8/10.
> 
> Kromestar - Say Yes



Nice and chill, although im really not a fan of the vocal, thatll knock it down a notch....maybe 6/10 although those horns are badass....ok, that'll make up for the vocal 7/10

TeeBee - Destiny

some nice trippy atmospheric DnB

oh, and chemical, hope ive been mixing it up enough, if not ill try to find some house for y'all


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

rincewindrocks said:


> Nice and chill, although im really not a fan of the vocal, thatll knock it down a notch....maybe 6/10 although those horns are badass....ok, that'll make up for the vocal 7/10
> 
> TeeBee - Destiny
> 
> some nice trippy atmospheric DnB
> 
> oh, and chemical, hope ive been mixing it up enough, if not ill try to find some house for y'all



Nice, I really wish I had a better sound system to listen to this though. Pretty good dark, tribal drum & bass. 7/10

I am going to go all indie on y'all (they're actually signed to Colombia, but who cares?). I am enjoying this song so much....  Say I said, ooh girl. Shock me like an electric eel!

MGMT - Electric Feel


----------



## marsmellow

levictus said:


> MGMT - Electric Feel


Don't have to watch it. I already know it's a 10/10.

Mathew Jonson - Marionette


----------



## MDMAhead

marsmellow said:


> Mathew Jonson - Marionette



LOL, my review of this is pretty much identical to the review you just gave! Marionette is one of the best 'minimal' tracks ever made - I've got it on 2 mix CDs (Agoria's 'Cute And Cult' and Death In Vegas' 'Fabriclive'), and I've also heard it played out in clubs twice (once by Sven Vath and once by Lee Burridge). Needless to say, I love it every time I hear it! 9/10.




Here's another Mathew Jonson masterpiece:


Mathew Jonson - Followed By Angels


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> Mathew Jonson - Followed By Angels


yea im down with this guy. his productions seem to vary quite a bit in style. this one has a sweet uplifting care free dance the night away vibe to it. *8/10*

Mathew Jonson - Ghosts in the AI  (compare to this track, tho i haven't heard a lot of his productions but this why i say his productions at least from what i've heard vary in style. which is a good thing imo)


----------



## Pans-Advocate

JoeTheStoner said:


> Mathew Jonson - Ghosts in the AI  (compare to this track, tho i haven't heard a lot of his productions but this why i say his productions at least from what i've heard vary in style. which is a good thing imo)



Cool track.  I like the buzzy bass that floats around once the track gets going.  The beat gets a little old after a while, unfortunately, and the handclaps start to sound cheesy after a bit, but most of it's solid.  Not fully top-notch but it's OK.  5/10.

Zenzile - Wow


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Pans-Advocate said:


> Zenzile - Wow


lovin it. i like drums especially, sounds like they were played live. also that flute that comes in later is sweet. jammin tune *8/10 *

Pariah - Orpheus


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

JoeTheStoner said:


> lovin it. i like drums especially, sounds like they were played live. also that flute that comes in later is sweet. jammin tune *8/10 *
> 
> Pariah - Orpheus



Nice smooth tune. Vocals work well with the rest of the track. 7/10

Okay I am going to take ChemicalSmiles's Rule 5 recommendation to heart and truly mix things up. I don't normally like anyting by 50 Cent, but this song is an exception. The disco/soul samples really help as well. Just ignore certain parts of the lyrics if that's not your thing.  That's what I do.

The Game & 50 Cent - Hate it or Love it (Remix)


----------



## marsmellow

levictus said:


> The Game & 50 Cent - Hate it or Love it (Remix)


The rap forum is down below... it's still a good song though. Catchy chorus. 7/10

Surgeon - Black Jackal Throwbacks Part 1


----------



## econ 2

marsmellow said:


> The rap forum is down below... it's still a good song though. Catchy chorus. 7/10
> 
> Surgeon - Black Jackal Throwbacks Part 1



some good surgeon stuff. 8/10

 Max Cooper - The End of Reason


----------



## rincewindrocks

econ 2 said:


> some good surgeon stuff. 8/10
> 
> Max Cooper - The End of Reason



not my bag, but it gets points for production value 5/10

Infected Mushroom - Smashing The Opponent (Timi Maas Mutant Dub Mix)


----------



## Sykik

rincewindrocks said:


> Infected Mushroom - Smashing The Opponent (Timi Maas Mutant Dub Mix)



I (h) invected mushroom, or at least did years ago. *Looks forward to reviewing this.*

Tech house, interesting.

It keeps a tiny bit of the original flavour of the track, but I was hoping for something with a bit more energy. It was OK, sorry not my cup of tea at all.

3/10

Dirty Disco Youth - Brains... Off (original mix)

Something a little electro-esk... Watch out thizzer it's from dim mak records (or whatever there called)...


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

@marsmellow

Isn't hip-hop technically a form of electronic music? I was hoping that beat along with the disco/soul samples would qualify that song as electronic music.



Sykik said:


> I (h) invected mushroom, or at least did years ago. *Looks forward to reviewing this.*
> 
> Tech house, interesting.
> 
> It keeps a tiny bit of the original flavour of the track, but I was hoping for something with a bit more energy. It was OK, sorry not my cup of tea at all.
> 
> 3/10
> 
> Dirty Disco Youth - Brains... Off (original mix)
> 
> Something a little electro-esk... Watch out thizzer it's from dim mak records (or whatever there called)...



Cool, I really like the piano part at 2:50. Nice contrast with techno bits. 8/10

That piano part reminds me of this song:

David Morales - Needing You


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> That piano part reminds me of this song:
> 
> David Morales - Needing You



I remember this track from when it came out (this was before I had ever been clubbing or taken ecstasy). It's a good tune, although I don't think I like it now quite as much as I did at the time. I still don't understand why a DJ needs muscles like that - imo it's a pretty sad reflection on the shallowness of the commercial club scene. I will say though that Judge Jules does look cool as fuck!!! (and yes I am being serious!) I'm gonna give the track 6/10.




N Joi - Anthem


----------



## n33d2kn00w

MDMAhead said:


> I remember this track from when it came out (this was before I had ever been clubbing or taken ecstasy). It's a good tune, although I don't think I like it now quite as much as I did at the time. I still don't understand why a DJ needs muscles like that - imo it's a pretty sad reflection on the shallowness of the commercial club scene. I will say though that Judge Jules does look cool as fuck!!! (and yes I am being serious!) I'm gonna give the track 6/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N Joi - Anthem



Never heard that trak sounds funky like circus  music....im gonna gonna give the track a 6/10.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bGYQXXK0XQ


----------



## marsmellow

n33d2kn00w said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bGYQXXK0XQ


Sounds a bit generic, but not bad. It has some very nice melodies. Wish it had a bit more energy though. 7/10

The Kilimanjaro Darkjazz Ensemble - Shadows


----------



## marsmellow

levictus said:


> @marsmellow
> 
> Isn't hip-hop technically a form of electronic music? I was hoping that beat along with the disco/soul samples would qualify that song as electronic music.


Yes. But threads about rap are traditionally posted in NEMD.


----------



## rincewindrocks

marsmellow said:


> Sounds a bit generic, but not bad. It has some very nice melodies. Wish it had a bit more energy though. 7/10
> 
> The Kilimanjaro Darkjazz Ensemble - Shadows



nice and dark, but could do with a bit more in the sound department. 6/10

Astrix - Freestyle Cafe


----------



## kenzboard

A nice one from Astrix.  7/10.


Art of Trance - Mongoose (Tektonic Remix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpFU94MNxNo


----------



## JoeTheStoner

kenzboard said:


> Art of Trance - Mongoose (Tektonic Remix)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpFU94MNxNo


o0o impressive. i like it a lot. *8/10*

Eprom - Shoplifter


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

JoeTheStoner said:


> o0o impressive. i like it a lot. *8/10*
> 
> Eprom - Shoplifter



Decent, although it didn't really catch my attention. But then again I tend to not like this kind of dubstep. 6/10

MGMT - Time to Pretend (High Contrast Remix)


----------



## Wave Jumper

^^ Abit too poppy for me and I really don't care for the lyrics (from 2:30 on it really stinks) . It's quite catchy though, but I have the feeling I've heard it before (in another tune) . So I'd say it's not very original. Sounds like it has been made on automatic pilot.  5.5/10


Marcus Mixx - the spell (Ron Hardy mix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iv1CNGYZqqo


----------



## Wave Jumper

levictus said:


> That piano part reminds me of this song:
> 
> David Morales - Needing You



The piano part Morales used on 'needin you' originally comes from this tune
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_P27sQq7JkY

It really puts the creativity of Morales in perspective, I think.


----------



## marsmellow

Wave Jumper said:


> Marcus Mixx - the spell (Ron Hardy mix)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iv1CNGYZqqo


A bit too repetitive for me. 6/10

Move D - October in Moscow


----------



## Pans-Advocate

marsmellow said:


> A bit too repetitive for me. 6/10
> 
> Move D - October in Moscow



I like how the sound in this song kinda jumps around, sounds almost like a DJ doing a clever little mini-mix with just the samples from a shorter, more thoroughly produced song.  It never really grabbed me but it was definitely pleasant.  6.5/10

Just discovered this guy.  He's ... interesting.  Very interesting.  So much so, in fact, that I'm going to start a thread about him when after this post.
Rudi Zygadlo - Something About Faith


----------



## MDMAhead

Pans-Advocate said:


> Just discovered this guy.  He's ... interesting.  Very interesting.  So much so, in fact, that I'm going to start a thread about him when after this post.
> Rudi Zygadlo - Something About Faith



This is trying to be a pop song with a dubstep influence. But it's too gentle to dance to in a club, and the melodies aren't good enough to sing along to. 3/10.




Here's a new track from Underworld in collaboration with High Contrast. Yes, you heard right - a collaboration between Underworld and High Contrast!!!


Underworld & High Contrast - Scribble


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Just as I suspected from a collaboration between Underworld and High Contrast. That was excellent! The vocals were nice and went well with the uplifting music. 
can't wait til they put out their new album. 9/10.


Gemini - We are the future


----------



## Romie1092

^Nice song I love deep house and prog house. I give it 7/10

IMO this song is fucking epic what you'll think? 
Clark - Growls Garden


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Romie1092 said:


> Clark - Growls Garden


5/10 
THe middle of the song drew me in a bit, but I found nothing special about this song at all...... 

Hot Chip-Touch Too Much (fake blood remix)

what I love is how fake blood manages to get "fake blood" out of the previously recorded vocals on all of the songs he remixes.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Wave Jumper said:


> The piano part Morales used on 'needin you' originally comes from this tune
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_P27sQq7JkY
> 
> It really puts the creativity of Morales in perspective, I think.



I am not Morales fan by any means, but I like Needin You because of combination of the cool piano sample and due to nostalgia. Morales as an artists isn't particularly creative, but I just can't help liking that song. It reminds me of my youth and all that (even though I was like 12 when it was released I have never heard that song in a club/festival/show) 



ChemicalSmiles said:


> 5/10
> THe middle of the song drew me in a bit, but I found nothing special about this song at all......
> 
> Hot Chip-Touch Too Much (fake blood remix)
> 
> what I love is how fake blood manages to get "fake blood" out of the previously recorded vocals on all of the songs he remixes.



I liked the beginning, especially the trancy bit around 0:50. The rest of the song is also pretty cool 7.5/10

Now for an old-skul psytrance classic:

Hallucinogen - LSD


----------



## marsmellow

levictus said:


> Hallucinogen - LSD


One of the first psy-trance songs I heard. Still one of the best. 9.5/10

Paul Kalkbrenner - Streichelzoo


----------



## JoeTheStoner

marsmellow said:


> Paul Kalkbrenner - Streichelzoo


streichelzoo is dope, solid tune tho i prefer his more chill shit this is still cool as pretty much everything he puts out heh *7/10*

Hackman Always - Brackles Remix


----------



## Romie1092

JoeTheStoner said:


> streichelzoo is dope, solid tune tho i prefer his more chill shit this is still cool as pretty much everything he puts out heh *7/10*
> 
> Hackman Always - Brackles Remix



Pretty cool tune I enjoyed it, female vocals really did it for me. What genre would you classify it as? dubstep? 8/10

Quantize - Dymethyltryptamine


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Romie1092 said:


> What genre would you classify it as? dubstep?


tho hackman has produced dubstep, the brackles remix is a UK Funky  style track. 



Romie1092 said:


> Quantize - Dymethyltryptamine


this is a dope track. the dmt, dmt, dmt, dmt sample builds that keeps elevating in pitch then the "heavy doses of dimethyltryptamine" work well into that pulsating beat. like that switch of the beat around 6:26. i think this it the highest i ever rated a pystrance track... *8/10*

Space Dimension Controller - SH-8040


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> Space Dimension Controller - SH-8040



That was interesting - starts off as spacey electro, then halfway through those weird voices come in, and then best of all.......the 303!!! Short and sweet. 7/10.




Here's one for the trippers amongst you. It takes a while to get going, but once it does it's awesome:


The Orb - Into The Fourth Dimension


----------



## marsmellow

MDMAhead said:


> The Orb - Into The Fourth Dimension


Nice song. Very hypnotic. The sample of that guy talking kind of shocked me though. It seems a little bit out of place. 8/10

Set Up System - Fairy Dust (Frank De Wulf's Saga Remix)


----------



## Romie1092

marsmellow said:


> Nice song. Very hypnotic. The sample of that guy talking kind of shocked me though. It seems a little bit out of place. 8/10
> 
> Set Up System - Fairy Dust (Frank De Wulf's Saga Remix)



Nice tune im really love the bit just after 4mins12 seconds in. Amazing how songs from neally 20 years ago can still sound amazing. 7/10

I love trance, this is a really sexy uplifting track IMO. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMK7Qmi9nkw


----------



## MDMAhead

Romie1092 said:


> I love trance, this is a really sexy uplifting track IMO.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMK7Qmi9nkw



The track started brilliantly - really techy. But then it had quite a cheesy breakdown - it seems that most modern trance tracks have a breakdown that features those same piano notes rearranged in a slightly different order. The last couple of minutes were good - where it went all techy again. But the track could have done without that piano or that breakdown imo. 5/10.




King Unique - Feniksas


----------



## toa$t

Romie1092 said:


> Pretty cool tune I enjoyed it, female vocals really did it for me. What genre would you classify it as? dubstep? 8/10
> 
> Quantize - Dymethyltryptamine



that was fucking WICKED! I'm loving a lot of this guy's stuff.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> King Unique - Feniksas


im surprised this was released in 2010 just cause it has such a 90s sound to me. the drums/percussion and if they layered that sound that plays from the beginning with a piano it could easily be a classic old skool tune imo. good stuff *8.5/10* 

King Unique "2000000 Suns" (John Digweed & Nick Muir Remix) john digweed, now there's a name i haven't heard mentioned in awhile...


----------



## marsmellow

JoeTheStoner said:


> King Unique "2000000 Suns" (John Digweed & Nick Muir Remix) john digweed, now there's a name i haven't heard mentioned in awhile...


Good track. I like how it changes and builds up intensity as it goes on. 8/10

Unreal - Prologue


----------



## smackncheese

Wonderfully done. Reminds me of the trancy stuff off of these obscure oldschool hard trance/rave compilations I used to pick up when I was a few years younger (i.e. Chemical Dance Culture and the like)  . Love it, love it  8.5/10

Speaking of oldschool:

Dylan Rhymes/Force Mass Motion - Hold Back


----------



## Sykik

smackncheese said:


> Dylan Rhymes/Force Mass Motion - Hold Back



Love that album photo. It's got a funk, nice. The bass line is solid. It's quite solid, it doesn't have too much jumping out into your face. However it all pieces together quite nicely. The lead synth is almost hollow, not sure how to describe it, but it works nicely.

7/10

Exceeder - Mason - Felguk Remix

This has been big for a while, but it just came on random, had to share! Sorry if it's been shared before..


----------



## MDMAhead

Sykik said:


> Exceeder - Mason - Felguk Remix
> 
> This has been big for a while, but it just came on random, had to share! Sorry if it's been shared before..



The original 'Exceeder' is fantastic! - one of the few commercial electrohouse tracks i really love. But this remix is just a little too bouncy and in-yer-face for my liking, and it has those annoying wobwobwob sounds that are normally reserved for dubstep. 4/10.




Booka Shade - Point Break


----------



## marsmellow

MDMAhead said:


> Booka Shade - Point Break


Very good, as usual. I've listened to this twice in a row and I kind of want to again. It makes me think of spaceships. 9/10

Nightmares On Wax - Deepdown


----------



## yucatanboy2

^ Dude, that totally reminds me of burningman, wandering around drunk in the desert and watching all the crazy shit going on.  7/10.  Would be nice for a relaxing cocktail party/tripping party with friends.

Dubfire - Roadkill
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGbyv5Rz7Y8


----------



## Romie1092

yucatanboy2 said:


> Dubfire - Roadkill
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGbyv5Rz7Y8



Always loved this song espeically the build up in the middle where it drops to the beat  10/10

Even if you heard it before, trust me and watch the video as it displays a clubs led lighting which is absolutely amazing
"Hold On" (Sub﻿ Focus Remix) by Rusko


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Romie1092 said:


> Always loved this song espeically the build up in the middle where it drops to the beat  10/10
> 
> Even if you heard it before, trust me and watch the video as it displays a clubs led lighting which is absolutely amazing
> "Hold On" (Sub﻿ Focus Remix) by Rusko



Cool song, nice remix by Sub Focus. I need to check out what the original sounds like.
7/10 The lights in that club are unbelievable, I would love to go there on some LSD or MDMA. 

This is going to be weird, but I am sure EMD members loved this back in the day:

Kris Kross - Jump


----------



## marsmellow

levictus said:


> This is going to be weird, but I am sure EMD members loved this back in the day:
> 
> Kris Kross - Jump


Yes, I did.  This tune definitely brings back some memories. And it's still good today. 8.5/10


The Essence Of Nature - Blue Lotus

This has one of the best introductions in dance music history. Do NOT skip over the intro.


----------



## rincewindrocks

marsmellow said:


> Yes, I did.  This tune definitely brings back some memories. And it's still good today. 8.5/10
> 
> 
> The Essence Of Nature - Blue Lotus
> 
> This has one of the best introductions in dance music history. Do NOT skip over the intro.



wow...psytrancy!!!! 9/10 loving this track so much

guess this means i cant post any psy

damn it, i had a great song too

*looks through archives*

fuck it, heres some house

Henry John Morgan - California


----------



## JoeTheStoner

rincewindrocks said:


> Henry John Morgan - California


i dig it tho i kinda wish that synth that comes in at 2:20 chilled n' it just was the piano that was in the intro would give it more of an old school vibe like the breakdown with the piano is real dope. overall i like it *7/10*

and i must say Romie1092, those lights in the subfocus vid are _a-fuckin-mazing_ 

Wikluh Sky -﻿ Pazi šta﻿ radiš (just a drum beat n' bass, from a serbian film soundtrack (trailer nsfw) , works well for the movie, dunno on its own tho. u tell me.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

JoeTheStoner said:


> i dig it tho i kinda wish that synth that comes in at 2:20 chilled n' it just was the piano that was in the intro would give it more of an old school vibe like the breakdown with the piano is real dope. overall i like it *7/10*
> 
> and i must say Romie1092, those lights in the subfocus vid are _a-fuckin-mazing_
> 
> Wikluh Sky - Pazi šta radiš (just a drum beat n' bass, from a serbian film soundtrack (trailer nsfw) , works well for the movie, dunno on its own tho. u tell me.



A little repetitive, I'd imagine it works a lot better with the movie than by itself. 6/10

I'd imagine this version is sufficiently trip-hopish to qualify for EMD:

2pac - My Block (OG)


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> I'd imagine this version is sufficiently trip-hopish to qualify for EMD:
> 
> 2pac - My Block (OG)



I do like hiphop, but that was nothing amazing IMO - the beats weren't that interesting, and the melodies weren't great. But I guess those things are only really there to allow 2pac to tell his story. 5/10.



Juan Atkins - Session Two


----------



## marsmellow

MDMAhead said:


> Juan Atkins - Session Two


Decent, but I think it needs a little bit more variation. Kind of repetitive. 6/10

Planetary Assault Systems - X Speaks To X


----------



## hellkitten

1/10. It sounded like one big intro until the cymbals came in and I turned it off.

Netsky - Lost in this World


----------



## Jaymuhz

6/10. Very nice liquid but Netsky's stuff is starting to get a bit samey and I'm getting bored.

 AC/DC - Thunder Struck (1200 Mics Remix)


----------



## Wave Jumper

^^  This really stinks IMO. Absolute crap. 2/10 

Blotnik Brothers - attention attention
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1MjlqasQsA&feature=related


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Wave Jumper said:


> ^^  This really stinks IMO. Absolute crap. 2/10
> 
> Blotnik Brothers - attention attention
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1MjlqasQsA&feature=related



Pretty cool, at first I though this was a psytrance song or something. The lyrics do get a little repetitive though. 6/10

Groove Armada - Superstylin' (Eddie Amador Dub Mix)


----------



## TearItDown

levictus said:


> Pretty cool, at first I though this was a psytrance song or something. The lyrics do get a little repetitive though. 6/10
> 
> Groove Armada - Superstylin' (Eddie Amador Dub Mix)



I found it to be kind of bland and uninteresting, but a decent beat. 5.5/10

MSTRKRFT Feat. John Legend - Heartbreaker (Laidback Luke Remix)

Good bass is KEY to this song.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

TearItDown said:


> MSTRKRFT Feat. John Legend - Heartbreaker (Laidback Luke Remix)


i like it. lots of energy to get the party goers hype. would like it more if i heard it played out. i think this utube clip isn't good quality to give it a fair rating but since i must... *6.5/10*

Cobblestone Jazz - Fiesta


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

JoeTheStoner said:


> i like it. lots of energy to get the party goers hype. would like it more if i heard it played out. i think this utube clip isn't good quality to give it a fair rating but since i must... *6.5/10*
> 
> Cobblestone Jazz - Fiesta



5/10

I would dance to this at an afterhours, outside of that I don't see a time where i'd get down to this.....


Tiesto Feat Diplo - C'mon (Orginal Mix Come on) WEIRDO PAIR UP... tell me what ya think!


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

ChemicalSmiles said:


> 5/10
> 
> I would dance to this at an afterhours, outside of that I don't see a time where i'd get down to this.....
> 
> 
> Tiesto Feat Diplo - C'mon (Orginal Mix Come on) WEIRDO PAIR UP... tell me what ya think!



Really good, doesn't sound like Tiesto though. But then again I mostly ISOS 1, 2 and 3. Classic mixes. This has really good electro house vibes but a trancey flow. It's really too bad not too many ppl like old skul prog trance. Way Out West, Salt Tank, BT made some insane shit back in the day.

Vibrasphere - Newport


----------



## StarOceanHouse

That was great. I could imagine hearing this at around 7 am at an outdoor psy party. quite psychedelic and uplifting at the same time. 7/10

Tortured Soul - Enjoy it now


----------



## JoeTheStoner

StarOceanHouse said:


> Tortured Soul - Enjoy it now


love the beat, the vocals kind of caught me off guard. uplifting lyrics + funky groove = *7/10*

VVV - Back To Life


----------



## marsmellow

JoeTheStoner said:


> VVV - Back To Life


This track startled me because I had the computer at full volume without realizing it, and opened up youtube and then BOOM this song is blowing my eardrums out. It's 3:45 in the morning and that probably woke up my roomate. lol. Anyways, this is very nice. I love the R&B vocals and the classy sound of it. 8.5/10

303 Nation - Cinco


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

marsmellow said:


> This track startled me because I had the computer at full volume without realizing it, and opened up youtube and then BOOM this song is blowing my eardrums out. It's 3:45 in the morning and that probably woke up my roomate. lol. Anyways, this is very nice. I love the R&B vocals and the classy sound of it. 8.5/10
> 
> 303 Nation - Cinco



Sick old skul sound. I love old skul hardcore, I like how it has element of many different moden electronic genres. 8/10

Drumsounnd & Bassline Smith - Error


----------



## Romie1092

levictus said:


> Sick old skul sound. I love old skul hardcore, I like how it has element of many different moden electronic genres. 8/10
> 
> Drumsounnd & Bassline Smith - Error


Was alright but i'm not really into d&b so its hard to really give it a score out of 10, 5/10

john 00 fleming & the digita - Fused (Whirloop Remix)


----------



## marsmellow

Romie1092 said:


> john 00 fleming & the digita - Fused (Whirloop Remix)


Ooh, this is fucking good. It reminds me of goa trance. I love it. Wish more trance was like this. 9/10

4 Hero - Wrinkles in Time


----------



## Romie1092

marsmellow said:


> Ooh, this is fucking good. It reminds me of goa trance. I love it. Wish more trance was like this. 9/10
> 
> 4 Hero - Wrinkles in Time



ahh another d&b track, I just cant get into that genre 5/10

IF you liked the one before you'll probably love this one to

Astral Projection-Mahadeva (John 00 Fleming Remix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Romie1092 said:


> ahh another d&b track, I just cant get into that genre 5/10
> 
> IF you liked the one before you'll probably love this one to
> 
> Astral Projection-Mahadeva (John 00 Fleming Remix)



Wow this is unbelievable! Awesome trance take on a goa-trance classic. I almost like this more than the original and the original is really sick! Awesome tune! 9/10

Akira Yamaoka - The Reverse Will


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

levictus said:


> Akira Yamaoka - The Reverse Will



_*4/10*_
This track was quite boring to me.... I expected some cool drop but it never came, what genre would you even call this? Experimental? No.... not that I dont know..... I guess I could bob my head to this if high but thats it, repetive track I couldn;t even identify genre or sub genre wise.... ambient? im just throwing _darts_ at this point.... Now that I think about it, I could start off a set with a track like this and progress into a totally different style and it could work, but ... still not impressed at all.

and next . . . . . . . . . . after hearing adam k and jello I had to look around for both of them individually and other collaborations.... these guys tracks are a lot better than most of what deadmau5 produces, and they aren't the arrogant asshole that Joel Zimmerman is. without further ado

*Adam K And Soha - Question (Original Mix)*


----------



## JoeTheStoner

ChemicalSmiles said:


> *Adam K And Soha - Question (Original Mix)*


solid, but i feel it sounds kind of generic and is missing something to make it stand out rather than sound like a typical prog track. *6/10*

Dark Sky - Something to Lose


----------



## marsmellow

JoeTheStoner said:


> Dark Sky - Something to Lose


I like how this mixes sounds from drum & bass and dubstep together. Pretty good. 7/10

Stanton Warriors - Night Mover


----------



## barnabasbarry

marsmellow said:


> Stanton Warriors - Night Mover



Not really a fan of breakbeat but loved this, synth mad! 7/10

Jim Pavloff - Driver http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfCvwOAlJCE


----------



## D's

it's cool shit lol wish i had some beans ^ 7.5/10

check it:
scot project - o (overdrive) 
wait for it to DROP @ 1:53 omg AWESOEM!


----------



## Romie1092

D's said:


> it's cool shit lol wish i had some beans ^ 7.5/10
> 
> check it:
> scot project - o (overdrive)
> wait for it to DROP @ 1:53 omg AWESOEM!


FUck me dead totally forgot about this song; brings back some memories :D. Sent shivers down my spine and thats always a good sign 10/10

Im gonna drop the BPM down abit Jean Michel Jarre - Oxygene Part 4 (j00f rework I think)


----------



## Wave Jumper

^^It says original mix, but this has to be a remix. It's quite a cheap remix IMO. Standard trancy sounds is all I'm hearing. 3/10

Mike Huckaby - Wavetable No. 9 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=553Ml6V_CvU


----------



## MDMAhead

Wave Jumper said:


> Mike Huckaby - Wavetable No. 9
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=553Ml6V_CvU



This belongs in The Deep thread. I liked it - it was nothing revolutionary, but was well-produced, and I'd definitely play it if I was a DJ. 7/10.



Radio Slave - I Don't Need A Cure For This


----------



## rincewindrocks

MDMAhead said:


> This belongs in The Deep thread. I liked it - it was nothing revolutionary, but was well-produced, and I'd definitely play it if I was a DJ. 7/10.
> 
> 
> 
> Radio Slave - I Don't Need A Cure For This



Meh...not terrible, but not my style. Too minimal. 6/10

Planewalker - Psychic Evolution

met this guy at Watts That Smell? this past weekend, super chill down to earth guy


----------



## JoeTheStoner

rincewindrocks said:


> Planewalker - Psychic Evolution


yea id say its good but not my style. its hard to rate pystrance for me cause i don't listen to it only from what is posted in this thread. this track sounds like a good production but uh i hate saying this but it comes to mind "sounds the same as most psytrance" lame i know but honest heh. *6/10*

Tobacco -Hairy Candy


----------



## Wave Jumper

^^ This sounds fresh and original (and funny too)! Interesting stuff, never heard of it before.  7.5/10 

Some acid flavours from Dr. Fernando --> 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=49dWwwWTH64&feature=related


----------



## xpensivtaste

i'm likin that! never been into acid but i can imagine trippin my tits off at a rave to that. deffo....8/10 
i might av to check some more out!

my turn!

tommyknocker twist - scott brown remix

one of my all time faves. sorry if its already been posted i couldnt be arsed to go thru all 18 pages


----------



## barnabasbarry

tommyknocker twist - scott brown remix


Im sorry but Im giving this  1/10, there is no talent involved at all.

Gipsy Kings feat. Analogik by Malente, Dex

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xArp7ZNUE9w


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

barnabasbarry said:


> tommyknocker twist - scott brown remix
> 
> 
> Im sorry but Im giving this  1/10, there is no talent involved at all.
> 
> Gipsy Kings feat. Analogik by Malente, Dex
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xArp7ZNUE9w



Really good. I love the mix of house and folky vibes. Works really well. Really original as well. 8.5/10

An old track from GTA2:

Davidson - All I want to do


----------



## JoeTheStoner

levictus said:


> Davidson - All I want to do


wasn't sure at first, but the vocals won me over. feelin the strings and vocals. anything with vocals like this its hard for me not like, those disco strings too delish. its crazy from the intro i was like hmm, now by the end im like where has this track been all my life !? lol *8/10*

LFO - Freak


----------



## marsmellow

JoeTheStoner said:


> LFO - Freak


I actually hated this song the first time I heard it, but grew to love it after a while. Very catchy. It gets stuck in my head pretty often. 9/10

LFO - Tied Up


----------



## Arnold

marsmellow said:


> LFO - Tied Up


7/10

Drax-Amphetamine 1993


----------



## barnabasbarry

Arnold said:


> Drax-Amphetamine 1993



Absolute Classic! 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAtfvIpu7rU

Claude Von Stroke   -   Greasy Beats feat. Bootsy Collins - Tech Funk Mix


----------



## Sykik

barnabasbarry said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAtfvIpu7rU
> 
> Claude Von Stroke   -   Greasy Beats feat. Bootsy Collins - Tech Funk Mix



Tech funk ay. Hmmm, it definetly is different to anything I have come across in EDM before. 

The bubbly drums are quite bezare, for me anyone. Funk dance.  7 out of 10 for something I haven't heard before. It doesn't quite merge together perfectly. 

It is interesting though, good listening music. 

6.5/10

Boys Noize & Erol Alkan - Lemonade

Official film clip too btw.


----------



## rincewindrocks

Sykik said:


> Tech funk ay. Hmmm, it definetly is different to anything I have come across in EDM before.
> 
> The bubbly drums are quite bezare, for me anyone. Funk dance.  7 out of 10 for something I haven't heard before. It doesn't quite merge together perfectly.
> 
> It is interesting though, good listening music.
> 
> 6.5/10
> 
> Boys Noize & Erol Alkan - Lemonade
> 
> Official film clip too btw.



super fun...really dig that little break down ~2:15. kinda wished it had progressed a little further, but still a rockin track 8/10

Prodigy - Smack My Bitch Up (Skazi remix)

love mixing this track....cut the sound on the opposite track at about 0:26, feature that little sample, slam it back up....god i love full on


----------



## MDMAhead

rincewindrocks said:


> Prodigy - Smack My Bitch Up (Skazi remix)
> 
> love mixing this track....cut the sound on the opposite track at about 0:26, feature that little sample, slam it back up....god i love full on



The original 'Smack My Bitch Up' is an alltime classic, and even though psytrance isn't really my thing, this is still good because it retains so much of the original. 6/10.



Kraftwerk - The Robots (live)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> The original 'Smack My Bitch Up' is an alltime classic, and even though psytrance isn't really my thing, this is still good because it retains so much of the original. 6/10.
> 
> 
> 
> Kraftwerk - The Robots (live)



Cool show. Music was alright as well, but it just sounded a little dated for my ears. It would be a little hard to dance to this and I don't know if it has the right vibes for home listening. 6/10

Insane music and an insane videoclip. I remember watching this on Russian MTV when I around 12. :D

UNKLE - Rabbit in Your Headlights


----------



## barnabasbarry

levictus said:


> UNKLE - Rabbit in Your Headlights



10/10 Absolute Corker, and an all time favourite! Going to be hard to follow that!



Orbital - Halcyon (Tom Middleton Re-Model)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ek4ekh_a-wc


----------



## marsmellow

> Orbital - Halcyon (Tom Middleton Re-Model)


It's alright. The original is a lot better though. 7/10

Paragliders - Paraglide (Humate Remix)


----------



## Bomboclat

I usually like 90's and early milennium trance, but I just couldnt get into that. Wasnt bad though.
5/10


Ott - Rogue Bagel


----------



## Arnold

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Ott - Rogue Bagel


5/10 as asian  beats go didn't like it,even labelled as ambient, try Nihal and his show http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0081d9v and you will understand why.


Union Jack-Morning glory Union Jack is an acquired taste..


----------



## rincewindrocks

Arnold said:


> 5/10 as asian  beats go didn't like it,even labelled as ambient, try Nihal and his show http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0081d9v and you will understand why.
> 
> 
> Union Jack-Morning glory



digging this, psychedlic trance but not psy trance. Id definitely get down to this at like 4-5 AM when im too tripped out to move...chill and upbeat at the same time, hard combo, but always nice when it works. 9/10

Infected Mushroom - Cities of the Future (Violet Vision Remix)

forewarning, the vid has about 4 minutes of silence at the end, no idea why, so dont expect the sound to return or anything.


----------



## MDMAhead

rincewindrocks said:


> Infected Mushroom - Cities of the Future (Violet Vision Remix)
> 
> forewarning, the vid has about 4 minutes of silence at the end, no idea why, so dont expect the sound to return or anything.



I was expecting that to be at least vaguely psytrancey, but it was actually quite a cheesy breaks track - that bass sound really does nothing for me, although the track was redeemed slightly by some nice melodies. 5/10.



Sidearms - Humantics (Vince Watson remix)


----------



## Bomboclat

That was fantastic!!! Loved every second of it! 9/10

Michael Franti - Skin on The Drum (Bassnecter Remix)


----------



## rincewindrocks

> I was expecting that to be at least vaguely psytrancey,



eh, i figured id posted too much psy lately


----------



## rincewindrocks

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> That was fantastic!!! Loved every second of it! 9/10
> 
> Michael Franti - Skin on The Drum (Bassnecter Remix)



a bit too...i dont even know the word...minimalist etheral i guess. I was expecting a bit more from a bassnectar track, even if it is a remix....6/10

NIN - The Perfect Drug (Spacetime Continuum Remix)

if you like ^^ the whole PD remixes cd is off the hook


----------



## JoeTheStoner

rincewindrocks said:


> NIN - The Perfect Drug (Spacetime Continuum Remix)


whoa, killer track. the sub bass gives me a stiffy. *8/10*

VVV - Project X


----------



## Arnold

JoeTheStoner said:


> VVV - Project X


8/10 like it, nice mix of effects.

The Egg - Walking Away (Tocadisco Remix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Arnold said:


> 8/10 like it, nice mix of effects.
> 
> The Egg - Walking Away (Tocadisco Remix)



Really good. Pretty wild remix. I'd would have never have thought that such a housey remix would work so well. 8.5/10

Vibrasphere - Erosion (Glenn Morrison & Bruce Aisher Remix)


----------



## StarOceanHouse

The melodic drive was enjoyable. Great for a Sunday Morning breakfast. 7/10

Shy FX & T-Power - Everyday


----------



## MDMAhead

StarOceanHouse said:


> Shy FX & T-Power - Everyday



Meh.......not my kind of drum n bass I'm afraid. Maybe it was just too happy for my tastes. Or too commercial. Or maybe it's because I hate reggae. 4/10.



Circulation - Graphite (side B)


----------



## Arnold

MDMAhead said:


> Circulation - Graphite (side B)


8/10 nice ,deep ,old skool

UNION JACK - TRICLOPS 2009
Only heard it for the first time today this one, last one I'll be posting for a while


----------



## bfc1988

Arnold said:


> 8/10 nice ,deep ,old skool
> 
> UNION JACK - TRICLOPS 2009
> Only heard it for the first time today this one, last one I'll be posting for a while



That was actually much much better than I expected, 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DU59pTz6W88 Carl Craig - At Les (Christian Smith Remix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

bfc1988 said:


> That was actually much much better than I expected, 8/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DU59pTz6W88 Carl Craig - At Les (Christian Smith Remix)



Trance the way I like it. Epic and uplifting without being cheesy. The house elements are also pretty cool. 7.5/10

Younger Brother - All I Want (Cicada Remix)


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> Younger Brother - All I Want (Cicada Remix)



A nice slice of funky progressive house. The vocal was a little cheesy, but other than that the production was excellent - perfect for chilling with some beers on an Ibiza beach   6.5/10.




I'm totally binging on Circulation at the moment. Here's another classic:


Alaska Soul - Wonderful (Circulation remix)


----------



## tekkeN

^ OOOH very noice, that bass synth sounds great, vocals good too 8/10

bit more old

Model 500 - Night Drive (Thru-Babylon)


----------



## MDMAhead

tekkeN said:


> bit more old
> 
> Model 500 - Night Drive (Thru-Babylon)



Fuckin' brilliant track!!! - I've got it on Diplo's Fabriclive album, and I also heard it played out by Optimo at Naive Melody in Manchester a few months ago. That analogue bassline just tears the dancefloor apart!!! 9/10.




Federico Molinari - Party Faktor (Justin Drake remix)


----------



## bfc1988

MDMAhead said:


> Fuckin' brilliant track!!! - I've got it on Diplo's Fabriclive album, and I also heard it played out by Optimo at Naive Melody in Manchester a few months ago. That analogue bassline just tears the dancefloor apart!!! 9/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federico Molinari - Party Faktor (Justin Drake remix)



haha you go no Naive melody? it's my mates who run it, small world.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> Federico Molinari - Party Faktor (Justin Drake remix)


thats how i like it. its funny how in the related vids there is a justin drake @ dc10 vid cause thats exactly where i imagine the above remix being played out at. *7/10*

Art Bleek "The Real Thing (Agnès Remix)"


----------



## StarOceanHouse

oh yeah, that's the good stuff right there. I love that deep and funky groove. I could see myself dancing to this in some underground basement in san francisco. 8/10

Roomsa - November Jazz


----------



## Care

StarOceanHouse said:


> oh yeah, that's the good stuff right there. I love that deep and funky groove. I could see myself dancing to this in some underground basement in san francisco. 8/10
> 
> Roomsa - November Jazz


not my normal cup of tea but pretty creative, Id be interested to see other songs with jazzy sounds integrated.
6/10



felguk, exceeder remix
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llNfF3Crg3U


----------



## marsmellow

Care said:


> felguk, exceeder remix
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llNfF3Crg3U


Kind of boring. I thought it was getting interesting after about 2 minutes, but no, it never really goes anywhere. It does have nice production though. 4/10

Breeder - Rockstone


----------



## JoeTheStoner

marsmellow said:


> Breeder - Rockstone


excellent trance. catches me interest from the get-go then sucks me in, midway through the song has taken over my brain and by the end im left wanting more. *8/10*

Four Tet - Sing (Mosca Remix)


----------



## Pans-Advocate

JoeTheStoner said:


> Four Tet - Sing (Mosca Remix)



This song didn't catch me until it slowed down, but for that little while when the tempo was slow, I loved it.  It kept me interested after that.  I like this a lot. 8/10.

Rihanna - Russion Roulette (Midlands Bassline Dubstep Remix)


----------



## MDMAhead

bfc1988 said:
			
		

> haha you go no Naive melody? it's my mates who run it, small world.



One of my mates goes every month, and he's dragged me along a couple of times. It's pretty good, although I still much prefer a good night at Sankeys 







Pans-Advocate said:


> Rihanna - Russion Roulette (Midlands Bassline Dubstep Remix)



Another pop/dubstep crossover - proof that dubstep really has gone mainstream. It was pretty good, although I doubt it would ever get played in a club. 6/10.




Decoy - This City


----------



## Bomboclat

Had a nice Plastikman-esque feel to it, although a bit fast for my likes.
Still a nice track though. 5.5/10

Free The Robots - Jupiter


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Free The Robots - Jupiter


damn that was awesome! perks my interest, gonna look up more FTR tracks. *8/10*

Jeff Mills - Spacewalk


----------



## tekkeN

^ amazing, as you would expect really, guys on another level.. like sped up electro 8/10 :D

more ambient but very nice when it gets going

Bop - Song About My Dog (Med School Music)


----------



## Bomboclat

Glad you liked FTR Joe! Im seeing them next week! 
I caught a good 20 minutes of their set at Coachella, which was awesome, so I cant wait for a full set of theirs.


10/10 on the song above. Absolutely LOVED it. Downloaded, and added to ipod. Wow, that was just great. Thank you for that!

Joris Voorn - 500 Models 
Let me take you back to 2003. I feel that MDMAhead would enjoy this


----------



## marsmellow

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Joris Voorn - 500 Models


I love this. It sounds like it was made even earlier than 2003. Like ten years earlier. It has a very nice detroit sound to it. Reminds me of UR (and also Dave Angel, like the youtube commenter said). 9/10

Robert Owens - Bring Down The Walls


----------



## MDMAhead

Thizzerfershizzer said:
			
		

> Joris Voorn - 500 Models
> Let me take you back to 2003. I feel that MDMAhead would enjoy this



MDMAhead did enjoy it! I agree with marsmellow that it sounded more like it was made in 1993 than 2003. You don't often hear those kind of synth sounds these days, which is a shame. Also gotta love the pun in the track title ('Model 500' is an alias of Juan Atkins, who was almost certainly one of Joris Voorn's biggest influences). Anyway, it was high-quality techno!!! 7.5/10.






marsmellow said:


> Robert Owens - Bring Down The Walls



Not my favourite Chicago house track, but still good. 6/10.




Well seeing as the World Cup is upon us (England play the USA on Saturday!!!), I thought it would be appropriate to post this.........


New Order - World In Motion


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^For some reason I find it hilarious when people make a song specifically for a sports team. The song was catchy though. 7/10

Late Night Alumni - Empty Streets


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

StarOceanHouse said:


> Late Night Alumni - Empty Streets



Chill ass track! I have heard it plenty of times before but never knew who it was by! Thank you for that! I gotta give this a *8/10* and I am usually not known for rating slow melodic tracks like this high, but this one is just on point. haha, feminine side coming out?

And now to totally change the direction of things I present you with;

Caspa - Reddy Eddy


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

ChemicalSmiles said:


> Chill ass track! I have heard it plenty of times before but never knew who it was by! Thank you for that! I gotta give this a *8/10* and I am usually not known for rating slow melodic tracks like this high, but this one is just on point. haha, feminine side coming out?
> 
> And now to totally change the direction of things I present you with;
> 
> Caspa - Reddy Eddy



Alright, although some more variety would have been nice. And I think the track stops early. 5/10

A little commercial, but still a very good remix IMO:

La Roux - Bulletproof (Chrispy Remix)


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> A little commercial, but still a very good remix IMO:
> 
> La Roux - Bulletproof (Chrispy Remix)



There was nothing particularly imaginitave about it (I've heard those wobwobwob sounds a million...........no wait.........a billion times before), but it will no doubt rock this year's summer festivals, in the same way that the skream mix of 'In For The Kill' did last year, and I could definitely see myself dancing to it. 6.5/10.



UNKLE - In A State (Meat Katie vs Elite Force remix)


----------



## toenibbler

MDMAhead said:


> UNKLE - In A State (Meat Katie vs Elite Force remix)



TO be honest i came into this a little bias, as i saw unkle a few yrs back and it was just painful to listen to. could a been due to a number of things. Love meat Katie n Elite force thou. Tunes a little progressive for my taste the break came a little late, but was much appreciated. Feel like alot more could have been done with it. 6.2/10


Modestep - Exile


----------



## JoeTheStoner

toenibbler said:


> Modestep - Exile


really liked the female vocals and bass. i was floating in a sea of tranquil bliss until that o' so familiar chainsaw wobble disturbed my serene state of mind, i would have preferred the track without it. *6/10*

Ribn - Light Black


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

@toenibbler

That Modestep song is the bomb. Really good. I normally don't like random wobble, but here the contrast works really well. I can imagine going nuts to it at a live show. 9/10 



JoeTheStoner said:


> really liked the female vocals and bass. i was floating in a sea of tranquil bliss until that o' so familiar chainsaw wobble disturbed my serene state of mind, i would have preferred the track without it. *6/10*
> 
> Ribn - Light Black



Decent minimalish techno. No part really caught my attention, but it was a nice track overall.  6/10

Now for some old-skul Goa/Psy from back in the day, although I only started listening to this around 2004/5. 

Hallucinogen - Alpha Centauri


----------



## JoeTheStoner

levictus said:


> Hallucinogen - Alpha Centauri


cool. to me it sounds like a wicked blend of acid-techno and psy/goa-trance. i was kinda  when it ended, good thing for a 10 minute track *8/10*

iTAL tEK - Tokyo Freeze


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^Damn, that was sick! It almost sounds like the wobbly bass in dubstep but much more tolerable. What kind of music is this called? 8/10

Freescha - The Sun is Still


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

StarOceanHouse said:


> Freescha - The Sun is Still



Interesting track... trippy and relaxing... not something I would normally have in a playlist, but I could see myself adding some of this.....

*7/10*

Stardust - Music Sounds Better With You

This is one of my top 10 favorite songs of all time because it reminds me of being 17, going to underground raves more than an hour from my home with no ride home... just depending on the kindness of strangers to get me a safe ride home, and somehow it worked out every time. (Mentioning Bluelight to random people at after parties got me TWO rides home! BOO YAH!) I would usually be coming off ecstasy with a handful of new friends when this would drop at 4 or 5 am. Good shit!!! Oh yeah and I think Daft punk did a remix of this track as well.....


----------



## JoeTheStoner

StarOceanHouse said:


> What kind of music is this called? 8/10


has the dubstep tempo and bass, but the stuttering glitchy percussion gives it an idm feel. 


ChemicalSmiles said:


> Stardust - Music Sounds Better With You


a feel good house jam of the highest caliber. this should be pre-loaded into mp3 players bottled up and prescribed as an antidepressant. *10/10*





Apathesis -Wake Up


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> Apathesis -Wake Up



An interesting dubstep track, that manages to be chilled-out yet slightly dark at the same time. I really liked it, although as with a lot of dubstep, I wish I could hear it over a club soundsystem, as I could only just hear the sub-bass on my monitor headphones. 7/10.




Burial - Shell Of Light


----------



## MrMan737

Burial - Shell Of Light[/QUOTE]

It was cool in the beginning, but that last part had me really emotional. Good stuff. This prompted me to download Burial's album.

*8/10*

Jon Hopkins - Wire


----------



## toenibbler

MrMan737 said:


> Jon Hopkins - Wire



Makes me think of some of orbitals stuff, flows nice, has a funky edge to the drums esp snare, bit of a journey feel, would love to hear this out at a doof *8.5/10*


Helios - First Dream Called Ocean (Stray Remix)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

toenibbler said:


> Helios - First Dream Called Ocean (Stray Remix)


hell yea, one of my fav tracks from hospital's new blood comp. chilled out auditory bliss. *8/10*

Stray - Timbre


----------



## Wave Jumper

A bit difficult to get into at first, but you can feel it's building up to something. Very atmospheric tune, good production as well, it combines new sounds with more classic d'n'b elements. I definetely can enjoy it! 7.5/10   
Even though I'm not really into d'n'b (anymore) I have to admit that I do appreciate your input, Joe! 

Leo Anibaldi - nothing has changed
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Mcy_OIMn5s&feature=related


----------



## Noodle

3/10 

That tune is grating and just plain angry.  

_____


The Timewriter - The Booty Song featuring Mary Joe  

The audio quality suffered a bit on the upload--there is a lot of clipping in the beginning 8)--but you get the idea.


----------



## MDMAhead

Noodle said:


> The Timewriter - The Booty Song featuring Mary Joe
> 
> The audio quality suffered a bit on the upload--there is a lot of clipping in the beginning 8)--but you get the idea.



Deep and dubby house - this is what all my favourite clubs play early in the night   7/10.




Marco Carola - 7th Question


----------



## Bomboclat

Really wonderful techno. Loved the energy, and the classic old school techno beat/bass line.

6.5/10

Deru - Peanut Butter & Patience 

Just saw him live this past weekend and it was fantastic. Ill post a review in the review thread this weekend.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Really wonderful techno. Loved the energy, and the classic old school techno beat/bass line.
> 
> 6.5/10
> 
> Deru - Peanut Butter & Patience
> 
> Just saw him live this past weekend and it was fantastic. Ill post a review in the review thread this weekend.



Pretty cool. Nice laid back trip-hoppy vibe. 7/10

Boards of Canada - 1969


----------



## rincewindrocks

levictus said:


> Pretty cool. Nice laid back trip-hoppy vibe. 7/10
> 
> Boards of Canada - 1969



Usually not the biggest fan of ambient, but BoC knows what the fuck they are doing. 8/10

Prodigy - Warrior's Dance (South Central Remix)

it sounds a little glitchy, i think the upload quality must be 128kbps or smaller, but you still get a feel for the song...just doesnt sound as good if you cant bump it, ya know?


----------



## Sykik

rincewindrocks said:


> Prodigy - Warrior's Dance (South Central Remix)
> 
> it sounds a little glitchy, i think the upload quality must be 128kbps or smaller, but you still get a feel for the song...just doesnt sound as good if you cant bump it, ya know?



Its got an OK bass line. Classic prodigy lead... love that. The noise-ie drop is a bit lacking in production value, and sounds a touch hollow, which is always a risk when going with this style. Not bad overall, the second drop is a touch better. The sound quality of the clip might be the issue. 

*6.5/10*

I was going on an etiennie de crecy hunt the other day, and found this remix, I think it's quite old, but I love the darkness it brings to the original track.

Étienne de Crécy - You Are Welcome (The Bloody Beetroots Remix) [REVIEW THIS ONE!!!]

Also if you haven't seen this particular clip you should watch it.

Etienne De Crecy! [DON'T!!! review this one, just watch it people if you haven't seen it, it's old I know!]


----------



## MDMAhead

Sykik said:


> I was going on an etiennie de crecy hunt the other day, and found this remix, I think it's quite old, but I love the darkness it brings to the original track.
> 
> Étienne de Crécy - You Are Welcome (The Bloody Beetroots Remix) [REVIEW THIS ONE!!!]



Bouncy electrohouse isn't really my thing, but that was actually ok, although the melodies could have been better. 5/10.




Bryan Zentz - D-Clash (Slam remix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> Bouncy electrohouse isn't really my thing, but that was actually ok, although the melodies could have been better. 5/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan Zentz - D-Clash (Slam remix)



Wow really good. Nice soulful tribal techno. Normally I don't like techno because it seems just like mad amp-fest. But this actually has a melodic feel to it. Different little synths here and there. Really cool! 8.5/10

Check this one out by BT. I haven't heard any of his newer stuff, but supposedly he got in to house now. And it's really good!!! 

BT - Rose of Jericho

@Sykik

Damn that thing is wild. Would be sick to see that!


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Bryan Zentz - D-Clash (Slam remix)


That was refreshing.  I haven't been able to listen to my own music collection lately and have instead been stuck with radio, major network television, or silence.  That track broke the silence nicely.  I like hypnotic tracks but prefer the sounds of techno to trance.  That exemplified my preference and gets 8/10.

Telepath-"Black Box"


----------



## Inoxia

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> That was refreshing.  I haven't been able to listen to my own music collection lately and have instead been stuck with radio, major network television, or silence.  That track broke the silence nicely.  I like hypnotic tracks but prefer the sounds of techno to trance.  That exemplified my preference and gets 8/10.
> 
> Telepath-"Black Box"



6/10, it's trippy but the drum beats and at times the bass ruin it for me. I'd probably enjoy it more if I was stoned.

Gorkamorka — Ganesha


----------



## JimLovesOxies

Gorkamorka — Ganesha    -     this track was siiick, I loved the sitar in the beginning, as well as the vocals, which sounded similar to that of The Baguio Track - Luzon 

Definitely has a sweet egyptian/mid-east feel to it.

[7/10] solid.


Junkie XL ft. Lauren Rocket - Fuck More    -      http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upNJivm2PhI&feature=related

^pac-man is loving it. he's in a dark room, eating pills all day being chased by ghosts xD


----------



## marsmellow

JimLovesOxies said:


> Junkie XL ft. Lauren Rocket - Fuck More    -      http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upNJivm2PhI&feature=related


It bores me. It's kind of average and generic. Nothing to get excited about. 4/10

Rabbit In The Moon - O.O.B.E. Phase 9 - Lunar Eclipse


----------



## smellytim

marsmellow said:


> Rabbit In The Moon - O.O.B.E. Phase 9 - Lunar Eclipse



i liked it but it was a little too tribal for my taste, and i felt like it switched around a lot. my favorite part started around the middle of minute 3. 6/10

Tiesto- Kaleidoscope (feat. Jonsi)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Tiesto- Kaleidoscope (feat. Jonsi)


I like both Sigur Ros and electronic music.  This was a decent combination of both.  I appreciated the pad textures and vocals.  None of the drums or rhythms were very noteworthy though.  4/10
Sofa Surfers-"Sofa Rock (Dorfmeister Remix)"


----------



## JoeTheStoner

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Sofa Surfers-"Sofa Rock (Dorfmeister Remix)"


well this is excellent chilled out vibes. late nights kickin back with friends or laying on the sun drenched beach soaking up the sun rays. real good. *8/10*

dBridge - ZX81 (Shed Remix)


----------



## sly_the_snake

JoeTheStoner said:


> well this is excellent chilled out vibes. late nights kickin back with friends or laying on the sun drenched beach soaking up the sun rays. real good. *8/10*
> 
> dBridge - ZX81 (Shed Remix)




It was alright, I feel like it was lacking in direction though, I felt like it took too long to get into it ( 2:28 ) and then I was left wanting at the end. I like music that gets me up and moving. 5.5/10

Mystery meat Affair - Zombie Nation


----------



## Romie1092

sly_the_snake said:


> It was alright, I feel like it was lacking in direction though, I felt like it took too long to get into it ( 2:28 ) and then I was left wanting at the end. I like music that gets me up and moving. 5.5/10
> 
> Mystery meat Affair - Zombie Nation


Nice track and it didnt get boring ! 8/10 

I love this track John O'Callaghan & Bryan Kearney - Exactly


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> I love this track John O'Callaghan & Bryan Kearney - Exactly


I can hear why you love that track.  I liked it too.  It was a good one to start the morning with.
7.5/10
Eprom - "64 Bytes (Boreta Rmx)"


----------



## rincewindrocks

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> I can hear why you love that track.  I liked it too.  It was a good one to start the morning with.
> 7.5/10
> Eprom - "64 Bytes (Boreta Rmx)"



funky and glitchy...digging it. 9/10

Sam Hell - Gun Club (Hedflux Remix)


----------



## Macee

5/10 Sorry mate, too progressive for my liking  I felt that some of the sounds were a bit weird and that the song didnt really have structure, just a bunch of random sounds. Having said that, it is also quite funky 

John O'Callaghan - Big Sky (Agnelli & Nelson remix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xv4ZxTyRKqc


----------



## CbRoXiDe

Not a fan of the vocals in that track if i'm honest, still like it though . 7/10 !

Paulie Walnuts


----------



## JoeTheStoner

CbRoXiDe said:


> Paulie Walnuts


interesting use of the reggae singing mixed with a dnb beat. think i hear some string instrument that add an uplifting vibe to the song. some wicked drums in this track *7/10*

Onra - High Hopes ft. Reggie B


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I'm a fan of music with soul. The music had a deep and funky feel to it. It synergized well with the vocals. 7/10


Now for some deep and soulful house:

Kings of Tomorrow - Finally


----------



## MDMAhead

StarOceanHouse said:


> Now for some deep and soulful house:
> 
> Kings of Tomorrow - Finally



When I hear this, I can't help thinking of the crap bootleg that combined it with 'Layo & Bushwacka! - Love Story' - IMO the original 'Love Story' and the original 'Finally' are both far better than the bootleg. I'm gonna give 'Finally' 7/10 - it's not peak-time music for me, but I'd definitely dance to it early in a night, and that vocal is lovely - really subtle and really soulful.




Here's Funk D'Void in dark techno mode:


Funk D'Void - Diabla (original mix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

MDMAhead said:


> Funk D'Void - Diabla (original mix)


Here are notes I wrote about that while simultaneously doing other work:

goosebumps on that intro

funny how those drums kind of hijack the intro

that's frickin fast.  Can I even dance  that fast anymore?
..sure...in my chair

Do those pads smooth things out or make them more eerie?

Awww, its over already 

9/10

Money Mark-"Robot Friends"


----------



## JoeTheStoner

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Money Mark-"Robot Friends"


only one word can describe this song and that word is *"fun"* not that i don't dig the singing but id really dig a longer instrumental version personally. *7/10*

Asc - Matter Of Time


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> only one word can describe this song and that word is *"fun"* not that i don't dig the singing but id really dig a longer instrumental version personally. *7/10*
> 
> Asc - Matter Of Time



Nice and atmospheric - good for listening to whilst watching the world go by. I especially loved the deep synth that comes in at 2:21     7/10.




Breakage featuring Burial - Vial


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> Breakage featuring Burial - Vial


classic unmatched burial right there. no one does it better at creating a rich deep atmosphere. its like his beats are lurking in the shadows and fog on a full moon night. i wonder what hand breakage had in this tune because it sounds 100% burial to me *8/10*

Sepalcure - The Warning


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Sepalcure - The Warning


I'm yet to be disappointed by Hot Flush.  That track was like "Whoa!"  9/10
Slugabed-"Quantum Leap"


----------



## smellytim

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Slugabed-"Quantum Leap"



holy shit that was sick. i dont know if i liked the song or the video though.. either way i just downloaded that video. 10/10 the song was admittedly pretty sick too. 

Calvin Harris- "I'm Not Alone (Deadmau5 Remix)"


----------



## Arnold

smellytim said:


> Calvin Harris- "I'm Not Alone (Deadmau5 Remix)"


Digging that one nicely 9/10

Daniel Portman-Plastic Society


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Arnold said:


> Daniel Portman-Plastic Society


solid track with a driving beat, id imagine this would be good to start a set with when ya don't want to waste anytime gettin ppl movin n' dancin. *7/10*

ASC - Phobos


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> ASC-Phobos


It was full of atmosphere but kind of meandering.  It sounds like it would go well in a video game when a character is wandering throug a destroyed industrial wasteland.

4/10

DJ Rolando-"Jaguar (Jeff Mills Rmx"


----------



## Wave Jumper

classic techno tune! 8/10 

Here's some more: 
Fomat 1 (aka Orlando Voorn) - Sollid session 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpbT6gqiOYA


----------



## MDMAhead

Wave Jumper said:


> Here's some more:
> Fomat 1 (aka Orlando Voorn) - Sollid session
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpbT6gqiOYA



Good solid techno track, with enough melody to keep me interested. 6.5/10.





According to discogs, this next track is by Eddie Richards (even though it sounds nothing like his other work) - *Thizzerfershizzer*, I reckon you might like this one!

Jolly Roger - Skankin


----------



## Arnold

MDMAhead said:


> Jolly Roger - Skankin


Not bad nice beats but almost no change during the tune 6,5/10

Dolby D-Turbo Brazil


----------



## Cheechy

Arnold said:


> Not bad nice beats but almost no change during the tune 6,5/10
> 
> Dolby D-Turbo Brazil



very catchy parts, but the vocals were just too annoying for my taste. they really killed it for me. 7/10


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCA4...w=hiphop cds&gclid=CICegP6vtaICFRE8gwodQCJW4g


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCA4y...FRE8gwodQCJW4g


That was pretty dope.  He gets 8/10 for the technical skills but if it were just an audio recording of the performance it would be 6/10.

Cajmere-"It's Time for the Perculator"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> That was pretty dope.  He gets 8/10 for the technical skills but if it were just an audio recording of the performance it would be 6/10.
> 
> Cajmere-"It's Time for the Perculator"



Pretty sick song. I like the old skul hip-hop vibes. And I like the subject matter at hand as well (which reminds me, I haven't toked in almost 6 weeks ). 7/10

Mistabishi - She Lied


----------



## rincewindrocks

levictus said:


> Pretty sick song. I like the old skul hip-hop vibes. And I like the subject matter at hand as well (which reminds me, I haven't toked in almost 6 weeks ). 7/10
> 
> Mistabishi - She Lied



DOPE DOPE DOPE.. love the psy breaks, so awesome. 10/10 thought it was gonna be straight psytrance at first, glad to see i was wrong....hell this is almost psy DnB....either way, i love it

Melicia - Massive Trance


----------



## StarOceanHouse

That was decent enough full on. The beginning was a bit generic though it did pick up in the middle of the track with the transitioning melody. Good stuff for the morning. 7/10

Wattie Green - Is You Is


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

StarOceanHouse said:


> Wattie Green - Is You Is



The samples were reconstructed really nicely.  I liked that in alot of ways.
7/10

DJ Fly-"An Amazing Routine that Makes Ableton, Glitch-hop Plug-ins, and Effects Look Like Crutches for Amateurs"


----------



## JoeTheStoner

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> DJ Fly-"An Amazing Routine that Makes Ableton, Glitch-hop Plug-ins, and Effects Look Like Crutches for Amateurs"


lol @ "_An Amazing Routine that Makes Ableton, Glitch-hop Plug-ins, and Effects Look Like Crutches for Amateurs_" shit was dope, makes me want to dust off my turntables tho that would be useless cause i have no mixer . i dunno what could beat that in a dj battle so *10/10*

Ital Tek - Spectrum Falls


----------



## Wave Jumper

^^ Very soothing to the ear! Quite impressive stuff. 8.5/10

This one is even more laidback  --> Solar Quest - Save The Whale 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-N-yZDY2l4


----------



## marsmellow

Wave Jumper said:


> This one is even more laidback  --> Solar Quest - Save The Whale
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-N-yZDY2l4


Very nice ambient. 8/10

Solar Quest - Into The Machine


----------



## MDMAhead

marsmellow said:


> Solar Quest - Into The Machine



Meh........I do like a fair bit of old-school trance, but that really wasn't great. Aside from the fact that the beats were too fast for my taste, it didn't seem to contain many ideas - I was thoroughly bored of the main riff by the end, and those insanely fast 303s don't do anything for me either. 3/10.




Here's another exquisite cut from Circulation:


Circulation - Topaz


----------



## eezeekial

old school but goodie!  7/10 on the old school scale

Moderat - Rusty Nails


----------



## Arnold

eezeekial said:


> Moderat - Rusty Nails


7.5/10 

The Montini Experience III - Rock Your Body


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Arnold said:


> The Montini Experience III - Rock Your Body


*6/10*

Mobius 'Flood Warning'


----------



## eezeekial

6/10

Emika - Drop The Other


----------



## Romie1092

eezeekial said:


> 6/10
> 
> Emika - Drop The Other


Had a feeling it was going to be shit but fuck me dead once that bass line kicked in  9/10

Pryda - The End (Original Mix)


----------



## MDMAhead

Romie1092 said:


> Pryda - The End (Original Mix)



Fuck yes!!! - a new Prydz tune - I was salivating as I clicked on the link!!! He hasn't attempted to make another anthem (like 'Pjanoo') with this tune, but it's still a high-quality slice of driving progressive house, which should find it's way into all good DJs' record boxes   7.5/10.




Alex Smoke - Passing Through


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> Fuck yes!!! - a new Prydz tune - I was salivating as I clicked on the link!!! He hasn't attempted to make another anthem (like 'Pjanoo') with this tune, but it's still a high-quality slice of driving progressive house, which should find it's way into all good DJs' record boxes   7.5/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Smoke - Passing Through



Nice, I like the mix of glitchy sounds and soft, mellow synths. 7/10

Okay, this one is just for kicks. It's a parody song made by one of the top vJ's of Russia's golden era of MTV (1998 - 2002). He's a legit dude, he used to work for Radio Free Europe back in the sunset era of the USSR. I just want to see what it sounds like to other people. 

Лох - это судьба (Стрельников, ППК, Капустина)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

levictus said:


> I just want to see what it sounds like to other people.
> 
> Лох - это судьба (Стрельников, ППК, Капустина)


lol maybe if i understood russian... i have a feeling there is some inside joke im not getting. and it doesn't help that the chick keeps on repeating some line that sounds like "aye waaaaaaaaa" over and over lol. i dunno man id imagine it would be hard for a non-russian speaking person to enjoy this. tho it does have a catchy call and response thing going, i think u may have cursed me cause there's a good a chance ill be going "aye waaaaaa" throughout the day *4/10*

Tshetsha Boys - Nwa Pfundla


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> Tshetsha Boys - Nwa Pfundla



Really interesting and original - it sounds a bit like Shpongle but with African influences rather than eastern. It's not a record I could dance to, but enjoyable none the less. 6/10.





Freebass - Live Tomorrow You Go Down


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

@JoeTheStoner

lol, yeah it would be kind of hard to get the song without knowing Russian. But they are pretty good at making fun of themselves. The title of the song is translated as "Dork - it's your destiny" and most of the people in the video clip were actually producers at MTV at that time. And the lyrics are quite wild: "Sasha Strelnikov - the supporter of "aggressively-progressive" youth. " basically they make fun of themselves. I could never imagine the production team and Carson Daly (is that the guy) doing a deconstructive parody of their own show. MTV USA tend to be very self-conscious and "serious"



MDMAhead said:


> Really interesting and original - it sounds a bit like Shpongle but with African influences rather than eastern. It's not a record I could dance to, but enjoyable none the less. 6/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freebass - Live Tomorrow You Go Down



Not really my kind of music, I don't I just couldn't get over the mix of electronic and rock. Although I do like the industrial/synthrock vibe of the song, that's one of the areas where I do enjoy mixing electronic and rock type vibes. 5/10

I've posted this song before, but no one rated so here I go again:

BT - Rose of Jericho


----------



## hunuh

5/10 not really my type of electronic music but its nice and mellow with a good video 

terrafractyl - nature of conciousness


----------



## JoeTheStoner

levictus said:


> I could never imagine the production team and Carson Daly (is that the guy) doing a deconstructive parody of their own show. MTV USA tend to be very self-conscious and "serious"


i couldn't imagine mtv usa doing a parody like that either. can't stand mtv u know growing up when they played music and had dope shows like liquid television they even had a show of just electronic music and to see what it turned into with only pop trash and the most god awful shows. ahhh death to mtv!


hunuh said:


> terrafractyl - nature of conciousness



i've heard this formula in quite a few psy tracks, the vocal sample that says something philosophical. i wish i liked psytrance cause i like tripping and always like the artwork on the releases but the same bass and way producers manipulate sounds just doesn't appeal to me. tho some of the darker psy stuff i dig. *5/10*

Dj brisk & Trixxy - Eye Opener


----------



## DruMDMAndBass

7/10

I do like my hardcore but some of its a bit too much for me! Decent tune none the less :D

Heres a little jungle flavour for someoneeeeeee!

Peace

Phantasy, Shodan & UK Apache - Gimme Da Gal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZ8D4UY8_8M


----------



## Wave Jumper

I think the vocals are kinda cheap, this is much better IMO (cutty ranks (Dj SS remix) - limb by limb http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9-pLuDSTbc 
Musicwise it's a standard ganja kru style track, nothin' special, not that bad either. 5.5/10  

That other solar quest tune above (into the machine) is pretty cool IMO, this one is abit similar, but more uptempo:
Tempodrom - The Tempodrom (Wavemix )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cP9CuhhiBwc&feature=related


----------



## marsmellow

Wave Jumper said:


> Tempodrom - The Tempodrom (Wavemix )
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cP9CuhhiBwc&feature=related


Good but I think I like the original better. 7/10

Plaid - Extork


----------



## StarOceanHouse

That was a fun little track. The production work reminded me of Bjork's. 7/10

Dom & Roland - Can't Punish Me


----------



## MDMAhead

StarOceanHouse said:


> Dom & Roland - Can't Punish Me



I knew I'd heard this before - it's on Moving Shadow's '00.1' 10-year retrospective mix CD (if you don't already own it then buy it - it's amazing!). I love the combination of intricate drums, nasty bass sounds, and nice melodies in this track (I think they stole the main melody from David Bowie's 'Let's Dance', but that's no bad thing!). I wish today's drum n bass sounded as exciting as this. I'm gonna give it 8/10 




Here's another great track from that same Moving Shadow compilation:


EZ Rollers - RS2000


----------



## Sykik

MDMAhead said:


> EZ Rollers - RS2000



Its got a good groove. Nice bass line and drums. Not much else to say but a well constructed old dnb groove.

7/10

Flight Facilities - Crave You ft. Giselle

A great new australian indie-dance/nu-disco group.. I have a voice crush on the chick. Amazing!


----------



## Bomboclat

She does have a great voice, and I liked the beat, but it just didnt tickle my fancy that much. That said it was still a nice track. 6/10

Serge Santiago - Atto D'amore (Dub)

Absolutely love the beat in this one.



MDMAhead said:


> *Thizzerfershizzer*, I reckon you might like this one!
> 
> Jolly Roger - Skankin



Actually you know what, wasnt really my style. Loved the beat and the energy, but the trance-esque synth work didnt really appeal to me.



StarOceanHouse said:


> Wattie Green - Is You Is



I know this breaks the rules, but bite me this had to be done.
10/10!!!
absolutely fabulous track!!!


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Serge Santiago - Atto D'amore (Dub)


I love that track.  I first heard it on a James Lauer mix as the second track.  The mix started with Kris Menace + Lifelike's "Discopolis" --> Serge Santiago's "Atto D'Amore".  It worked so well together I still daydream with those two songs as the soundtrack.
9/10

John Michael Tsiros-"Melodies of Life (STS Rmx)"


----------



## JoeTheStoner

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> John Michael Tsiros-"Melodies of Life (STS Rmx)"


dope spacey trancey vibe, i like it. *8/10*

Scott Brown - Elysium


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I used to like this track when I first got into raving. Quality Happy Hardcore. It's still very bubbly and bouncy. 7/10 for nostalgia. 

Here's another one on the same compilation happy 2b hardcore 4

Sy & Unknown - Ravers Anthem


----------



## Bomboclat

Ill admit, oldschool HHC wasnt nearly as bad as todays HHC, but its still nothing special IMO.
4/10

Zero 7 - Everything Up (Zizou) [Joker & Ginz Remix] 
God I love this song


----------



## CbRoXiDe

What a killer tune ! 8/10 .



Sunlounger - Sunnytales

^ Song has taken me to many beautiful places whilst out my face .


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

CbRoXiDe said:


> What a killer tune ! 8/10 .
> 
> 
> 
> Sunlounger - Sunnytales
> 
> ^ Song has taken me to many beautiful places whilst out my face .



I bet it did! Pretty cool song, although by the of it I was still waiting for the drop. But yeah, I can imagine it being very powerful when you're on something. 7/10

Nero - Autopsy


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Nero - Autopsy


That's not a song, that's a film score!  I like the drums over the orchestral arrangement but felt like the sub-bass was out of place when playing over the orchestra hits.  Both elements sounded great on their own though.  What a killer intro!
7/10
The Jackson 5 - "Dancing Machine (Justin Strikes Rmx)"


----------



## captainbackfire

6/10

cause you know (is this the end) - markus schulz feat. departure


----------



## rincewindrocks

captainbackfire said:


> 6/10
> 
> cause you know (is this the end) - markus schulz feat. departure



god....way too slow, way to boring...1/10, and thats being generous

Mr. Projectile - Love Here (Bassnectar Remix)


----------



## Bomboclat

10/10
I dont even have to listen to the song, thats one of my favorite songs.
The play count on my ipod for it is over 200. 

Bassnectar is 

Butch - Mushroom Man (Original Mix)


----------



## MDMAhead

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Butch - Mushroom Man (Original Mix)



Wow! - a mnml track that didn't send me to sleep! It had a quirkiness to it that kept my attention throughout. 6.5/10.




Here's another cool track from the same producer:


Butch and Virginia - Mass Appeal


----------



## marsmellow

MDMAhead said:


> Butch and Virginia - Mass Appeal


I like this a lot, but I do not like how the video ends in the middle of the song.. 7/10

oliver ho - magic


----------



## JoshE

5/10, takes a while to get going but in my opinion its missing something :/

*Sawgood - Rock It (Original mix)*


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Sawgood - Rock It (Original mix)


I was really feeling that until about 1 minute in.  I especially like the electric piano phrase.  Those noisy broken beat sections kept interrupting the flow and the pitch modulation on the synths in those sections was way too wild and tuneless for my taste.
3/10

Mensah-"Warrior"


----------



## 33Hz

4.5/10 Not bad, reminds me a bit of Joker. I'm pretty bored of that style of dubstep now though, so I'm probably not the best person to rate it.

*Lone - To Be With A Person That You Really Dig*


----------



## JoeTheStoner

33Hz said:


> *Lone - To Be With A Person That You Really Dig*


amazingly good, thats def a good one for the summer! cool title as well *8.5/10*

Vaccine - Ochre


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> Vaccine - Ochre



Another interesting dubstep record - glitchy percussion, dubby sub-bass stabs, and a haunting, Burial-esque vocal. 6.5/10.




Cross-posting from the Deep thread:


Circulation - Lime (Mix A)


----------



## Bomboclat

Really enjoyed that! Had a really nice Filter House feel, wasnt as Deep as I expected it to be, being posted in the Deep thread and all. 
7/10

Christian Smith and John Selway - Swingworld (Paul Ritch Remix) 
Great beat to this tune.


----------



## marsmellow

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Christian Smith and John Selway - Swingworld (Paul Ritch Remix)


Not bad, but it has the same problem that a lot of tech house has... it all sounds too similar. At least, it sounds that way to me. 6/10

MFG - Overload (Asia 2001 Remix)


----------



## rincewindrocks

marsmellow said:


> Not bad, but it has the same problem that a lot of tech house has... it all sounds too similar. At least, it sounds that way to me. 6/10
> 
> MFG - Overload (Asia 2001 Remix)



doesnt really get good till about half way through, but its pretty good after that...give it 7/10, although i must say i prefer full-on

 Stickybuds - Whalestep


----------



## MDMAhead

rincewindrocks said:


> Stickybuds - Whalestep



That was really cheesy - but I think that's exactly what the producer intended. 4/10.



Hudson Mohawke - Ooops


----------



## StarOceanHouse

whoa. that was like some kind of electro-psypop-r&b. The singing was typical of most r&b and was nothing special. The production was good though. 7/10

Psymmetrix - Universal


----------



## Bomboclat

A nice psytrance choone. Sound quality was off, but other than that it was a nice song. 7/10

Washed Out feat. Caroline Polachek - 'You and I'

Another Adult Swim bump!


----------



## MDMAhead

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Washed Out feat. Caroline Polachek - 'You and I'
> 
> Another Adult Swim bump!



Nice and chilled out, although I did get a little bored of it by the end. 6/10.




Hiem - She's The One (Mathew Jonson's 'Circles In Time' remix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

MDMAhead said:


> Hiem - She's The One (Mathew Jonson's 'Circles In Time' remix)



I had a tough time believing that was all one track  b/c it went from such a bouncy, housy bassline to a deep, techy-type thing before coming back with the bassline again.  It was unexpected and, at times, schizophrenic but pleasant.  
6/10

Gaslamp Killer - "Anything Worse"


----------



## JoeTheStoner

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Gaslamp Killer - "Anything Worse"


sounds like the soundtrack to a hip hop horror film. wicked breaks and evil strings. *7/10*

ERP - Gallup String


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

JoeTheStoner said:


> sounds like the soundtrack to a hip hop horror film. wicked breaks and evil strings. *7/10*
> 
> ERP - Gallup String



Very sick, nice "futuristic" electronic music.  7.5/10

Check out this awesome dub 'remake' of Gorillaz "Tomorrow Comes Today", it's just sick:

Spacemonkeyz - Tomorrow Comes Today (Bañana Baby)


----------



## Romie1092

levictus said:


> Spacemonkeyz - Tomorrow Comes Today (Bañana Baby)


Just not my type of song 1/10

Marco V - Unprepared


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Marco V - Unprepared


The vocal reminds me of "Born Slippy".  Musically, it is a dynamic, cheese-free, lush arrangement.  7/10
Gorillaz-"Stylo (Alex Metric Rmx)"


----------



## rincewindrocks

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> The vocal reminds me of "Born Slippy".  Musically, it is a dynamic, cheese-free, lush arrangement.  7/10
> Gorillaz-"Stylo (Alex Metric Rmx)"



ugh, really? 1/10....this song is shitty to begin with, and the remix actually makes it worse

Upside Din - Germinating the Seeds of Doda


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by |>R()|)!G/-\|_
> The vocal reminds me of "Born Slippy". Musically, it is a dynamic, cheese-free, lush arrangement. 7/10
> Gorillaz-"Stylo (Alex Metric Rmx)"
> 
> ugh, really? 1/10....this song is shitty to begin with, and the remix actually makes it worse
> 
> Upside Din - Germinating the Seeds of Doda



I meant the vocal on the Marco V track


----------



## rincewindrocks

^^cool, cause i was talking about the Gorillaz track, the really was like "did you really just post this?"


----------



## CbRoXiDe

have no idea what that type of music would be considered, but seems allright, think it could be a grower ! 6.5/10


DJ Mirra - The Fall


----------



## rincewindrocks

CbRoXiDe said:


> have no idea what that type of music would be considered, but seems allright, think it could be a grower ! 6.5/10



psybreaks


----------



## CartoonPHYSICS

CbRoXiDe said:


> have no idea what that type of music would be considered, but seems allright, think it could be a grower ! 6.5/10
> 
> 
> DJ Mirra - The Fall



Klass brah! love it, 8/10




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGNDlLiVBK0

London elektricity - Just one second (Apex remix)


----------



## marsmellow

CartoonPHYSICS said:


> London elektricity - Just one second (Apex remix)


I don't like the vocals very much. 5/10

Odyssee Of Noises - Firedance (The Sunrise)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Odyssee Of Noises - Firedance (The Sunrise)


Odyssee of Apreggios, lol.  Marsmellow, You always come through with that good trance.  Thanks for hipping me to good stuff in that genre.  That was really exquisite and well crafted. It was interesting how something as subtle as introducing those heavy hi hats @ 2:50 instantly kicked the tune up a notch; no build, no drop, nothing...Just that aggressively refined white noise and BOOM, we're off!  
8/10

DJ Seduction - "Sub Dub"


----------



## Pans-Advocate

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> DJ Seduction - "Sub Dub"



This is really frenetic and usually I don't like that about drum'n'bass.  But it works this time, somehow.  It doesn't demand you to dance incredibly fast ... the percussion can just provide a sort of wave for you to ride, rather than jerking your around a lot.  I like this track.  6.5/10.

The Wattie Green track from a couple pages back really impressed me (thanks ThizzerforShizzer for highlighting it so I gave it a look) so here's one that I actually like even better ...

Wattie Green - Wake Sally Baker


----------



## MDMAhead

Pans-Advocate said:


> The Wattie Green track from a couple pages back really impressed me (thanks ThizzerforShizzer for highlighting it so I gave it a look) so here's one that I actually like even better ...
> 
> Wattie Green - Wake Sally Baker



That would be ok to hear whilst drinking in a bar, but to be honest thats the only time I would ever really want to hear it. 5/10.




Anthony Rother - Biomechanik


----------



## Divine Moments

MDMAhead said:


> Anthony Rother - Biomechanik



I really like it. Nice beat, relaxing but not boring; I'm a fan of the vocals too. Going to download this. 8/10 

Sound Tribe Sector 9 - Be Nice


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Pans-Advocate said:


> The Wattie Green track from a couple pages back really impressed me (thanks ThizzerforShizzer for highlighting it so I gave it a look) so here's one that I actually like even better ...
> 
> Wattie Green - Wake Sally Baker



Yeah, Wattie Green is really good stuff. I would have easily given this a 9/10. Jazz and House mix so well together. 



Divine Moments said:


> Sound Tribe Sector 9 - Be Nice




This track was ok. This track would be great for a montage though. 6/10


The Sound Republic - Fresh Produce


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

StarOceanHouse said:


> Yeah, Wattie Green is really good stuff. I would have easily given this a 9/10. Jazz and House mix so well together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This track was ok. This track would be great for a montage though. 6/10
> 
> 
> The Sound Republic - Fresh Produce



Really good bouncy house. It would rock at a chill club.  7.5/10

Omni Trio - First Contact


----------



## Bomboclat

One of my favorite songs of all time. I think I posted it in the last thread. Some amazing work there.

Now I wanna go play GTA 3 

10/10

Free The Robots - Select/Start


----------



## MDMAhead

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Free The Robots - Select/Start



You should post this in the 'Post-dubstep' thread. It reminded me a bit of Zomby. Up until about 2/3 of the way through, I was gonna give it 6/10, but then there's that short breakdown, followed by that cool farty synth - that put a smile on my face, hence the fact I'm gonna give the track 7/10 




Royksopp - So Easy


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> Royksopp - So Easy


good summer jam. has a chill carefree vibe. i wouldn't be surprised to hear this on one of those back to mine mixes. something to listen to at home just chillin, unwinding after a night out. my fav part is that vocal part towards the end. *7/10*

Space Dimension Controller - Spanner Cord (Monolith Remix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Space Dimension Controller - Spanner Cord (Monolith Remix)



I didn't care for the steel-drum/tube bell w/ reverb type synth lead @ some points but liked everything else about that track. I liked how the bassline led certain sections and the rhythms were on point.  It had a late 80's electro --> house type vibe.
7.5/10

Neon Indian-"Should Have Taken Acid with You (Future Rock Rmx)"


----------



## CbRoXiDe

^^ Absolutely love this song !! Need more music like this, help me out bro  !

9/10.


Far Too Loud


----------



## StarOceanHouse

That was actually pretty cool. Normally I hate wobbly bass but that was dirty enough bass for my liking. I wouldn't dance to it though. 7/10

Bad Company - Hornet


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

StarOceanHouse said:


> Bad Company - Hornet


That was kind of repetitive.  The bassline didn't change much and the drum breaks were kind of generic + I want more sounds in my music than just drums and bass.
3/10
David Byrne + Fatboy Slim - "American Troglodyte"
Bluetech-"Condensation"


----------



## marsmellow

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Bluetech-"Condensation"


Very nice ambient. I like Bluetech a lot. 7/10

Octave One - A World Divided (Jupiter II Mix)


----------



## Arnold

marsmellow said:


> Very nice ambient. I like Bluetech a lot. 7/10
> 
> Octave One - A World Divided (Jupiter II Mix)


Liked that 8.5/10

Quivver-Surin Lutzenkirchen remix shitty minimal ftw :D


----------



## MDMAhead

Arnold said:


> Quivver-Surin Lutzenkirchen remix shitty minimal ftw :D



Whilst I don't generally like minimal (I find that plippy-ploppy minimal groove a bit boring and soulless), that was good because it also had some nice melodies (which most minimal tracks don't have). 6/10.




Schatrax - Mispent Years


----------



## CallMeGod.

MDMAhead said:


> Whilst I don't generally like minimal (I find that plippy-ploppy minimal groove a bit boring and soulless), that was good because it also had some nice melodies (which most minimal tracks don't have). 6/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schatrax - Mispent Years



Liked it, but didn't love it... 6.5/10

Dirtyphonics - Quarks


----------



## JoeTheStoner

CallMeGod. said:


> Dirtyphonics - Quarks


ugh. nothing creative about this. boring. *0/10*

Urban Tribe - RNA World


----------



## Romie1092

JoeTheStoner said:


> ugh. nothing creative about this. boring. *0/10*
> 
> Urban Tribe - RNA World


wow  9/10

Ripperton - Leonor's Lanugo (Vinyl Version)


----------



## lolz

Romie1092 said:


> wow  9/10
> 
> Ripperton - Leonor's Lanugo (Vinyl Version)



This is very relaxing, i enjoyed it as it is not something that i would normally listen to 8/10


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Romie1092 said:


> wow  9/10
> 
> Ripperton - Leonor's Lanugo (Vinyl Version)



Wow! That was a really chilled out track. I enjoy it a lot. 8/10

Bladerunner - Smokescreen


----------



## JoeTheStoner

levictus said:


> Bladerunner - Smokescreen


solid, i like the bass and break tho i feel it could benefit greatly with a few more elements and some variation. hmm i do hear some other stuff in there, maybe its just the quality on youtube. tuff to rate but since i must... *6.5/10*

Ill.Skillz - They Could Love


----------



## StarOceanHouse

That track was sick. Perfect blend of atmospheric uplifting jungle and the darkness of tech step. 8/10

Congo Natty - Sess Jungle


----------



## rincewindrocks

StarOceanHouse said:


> That track was sick. Perfect blend of atmospheric uplifting jungle and the darkness of tech step. 8/10
> 
> Congo Natty - Sess Jungle



A bit simplistic, but I grooved to it anyways and i dug how it went through a bunch of changes, usually songs keep the same groove going throughout....nice and smooth, like easy listening jungle lol....give it 7/10

Lani - Summer of Love


----------



## Arnold

rincewindrocks said:


> Lani - Summer of Love


I give it 7.5/10 for originality value and I like the sisters of mercy

Daniele Petronelli - Ground Zero


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Arnold said:


> I give it 7.5/10 for originality value and I like the sisters of mercy
> 
> Daniele Petronelli - Ground Zero



Some decent house, I felt like it could do with a little more energy or a better hook or something. 5.5/10

Nathan Fake - The Sky Was Pink (Holden Remix)


----------



## tekkeN

^ best version of a classic 8/10 

bit of vocoder acid stomp

Luke Vibert - Breakbeat Metal Music


----------



## MDMAhead

Arggggggggg tekkeN you beat me to it!!! - I was about to give the Holden remix 10/10 (I had a nice little review penned and all  )





tekkeN said:


> bit of vocoder acid stomp
> 
> Luke Vibert - Breakbeat Metal Music



That was good (particularly the 303 towards the end  ). 6/10




Here's another Holden classic:


Kirsty Hawkshaw - Fine Day (James Holden remix)


----------



## tekkeN

ooh sorry man! probably did deserve 10 it is a perfect tune



> Kirsty Hawkshaw - Fine Day (James Holden remix)



really liked that! smooth and sexy 8/10 

 I raise you

The Widdler - It's a Fine Day (bootleg)


----------



## MDMAhead

tekkeN said:


> I raise you
> 
> The Widdler - It's a Fine Day (bootleg)



A nice chilled dubstep tune. But there's something not quite right about the vocal - it sounds a bit chipmunky - either the Widdler has sped it up, or he's got another singer in to cover it. Anyway, it's still a nice tune   6/10.




Underworld - Big Meat Show


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Yeah Nathan Fake is the awesome. I am not super into IDM and such, but Nathan Fake's tracks always have a special aura around them. I also really like the covers of Border Community's releases. They are always so calm and soothing, while still having an strong element of psychedelia and even nostalgia for the innocence and simplicity of childhood. I'll move on to rating tracks lol. 



MDMAhead said:


> A nice chilled dubstep tune. But there's something not quite right about the vocal - it sounds a bit chipmunky - either the Widdler has sped it up, or he's got another singer in to cover it. Anyway, it's still a nice tune   6/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underworld - Big Meat Show



Pretty good fusion style track . The vocals are pretty sweet as is for Underworld. 6.5/10

I just heard this track after checking my youtube subs. I am really not sure what I think about the track. However, I definitely these kind of tracks are the future dubstep and dubstepy D&B. We are seeing a lot more crossover with dubstep being featured in regular, mainstream songs. So yeah, please leave your opinion. 


Zarif - Box Of Secrets (Cyantific & Wilkinson Remix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Zarif - Box Of Secrets (Cyantific & Wilkinson Remix)


That was dope.  I liked how the cabaret-style vocal and the glitcy, squelchy instrumental breaks were presented separately first and then over each other in the "second verse".  The pads at 2:30 were a good segue into that breakdown and it finished strong with what felt like an electro-jam.
8/10

Pnuma Trio - "Misery Loves Company"


----------



## :{ d. }:

> Pnuma Trio - "Misery Loves Company"



Has an interesting, slightly dreamy feel to it. 7/10

psychonautical :{ d. }: - Ayahuascic Trance


----------



## MDMAhead

:{ d. }: said:


> psychonautical :{ d. }: - Ayahuascic Trance



I was expecting that to be psytrance, but it was actually quite a nice slice of ambient. Just a shame the sound quality in that clip sucks so bad. 6/10.




Here's one for all you electrohousers:


Erol Alkan & Boys Noize - Lemonade (Justin Robertson remix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> I was expecting that to be psytrance, but it was actually quite a nice slice of ambient. Just a shame the sound quality in that clip sucks so bad. 6/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one for all you electrohousers:
> 
> 
> Erol Alkan & Boys Noize - Lemonade (Justin Robertson remix)



Pretty sick. Awesome groove. 7/10

Some old skul (and when I say old skul, I mean old skul!) Eat Static:

Eat Static - Gimme Some Drugs


----------



## tekkeN

^ yas! ravey as fuck love that style!  9/10 :D

Vibert reworking mysterious French analog disco

Black Devil - Disco Club (Kerrier District remix)


----------



## rincewindrocks

tekkeN said:


> ^ yas! ravey as fuck love that style!  9/10 :D
> 
> Vibert reworking mysterious French analog disco
> 
> Black Devil - Disco Club (Kerrier District remix)



Me likey! dark and mysterious without being overpowering....still definitely dancey....I have this evil little grin on my face listening to it...10/10

goddamn, now i feel compelled to come up with something as good, don't know if i can

High Rankin - Meow Meow


----------



## CallMeGod.

rincewindrocks said:


> Me likey! dark and mysterious without being overpowering....still definitely dancey....I have this evil little grin on my face listening to it...10/10
> 
> goddamn, now i feel compelled to come up with something as good, don't know if i can
> 
> High Rankin - Meow Meow



Hahahahaha this song made me laugh pretty hard but once it actually dropped I liked the bassline a lot. 7/10

Heres one of my favorite dubstep tracks at the moment

Simian Mobile Disco - Cruel Intentions (Joker Remix)


----------



## Romie1092

CallMeGod. said:


> Simian Mobile Disco - Cruel Intentions (Joker Remix)



Cool song but im not the biggest dubstep fan. Female vocals were nice. 6/10

Markus Schulz feat. Jennifer Rene - Not The Same


----------



## marsmellow

Romie1092 said:


> Markus Schulz feat. Jennifer Rene - Not The Same


I'm not feeling it. It's just standard pop-trance. Not very impressive. 4/10

I like this a bit better.. 

Heuristix - Like The Sun In Her Beef Curtains


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

marsmellow said:


> I'm not feeling it. It's just standard pop-trance. Not very impressive. 4/10
> 
> I like this a bit better..
> 
> Heuristix - Like The Sun In Her Beef Curtains



Wow, this is mad. It starts pretty low key, but then goes in mad ride in outer space. When I hear this kind of music, I can imagine some sort of satellite re-entering the atmosphere of some alien moon at high velocity.

I remember rocking to this song when I was like 10. I liked this song so much back then. 

Mousse T. - Horny '98


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

levictus said:


> I remember rocking to this song when I was like 10. I liked this song so much back then.
> 
> Mousse T. - Horny '98


There was a year of parties where that song was played at least twice a night.  I love it for sentimental reasons as much as I love the bassline.
8/10
Nymfo + Cern - "Proton Pack"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Nymfo + Cern - "Proton Pack"



That was a good dnb track, although I did get a little bored of it by the end. 6/10.




Gerd - For 12 Minutes She Danced With An Alien (Joris Voorn Ruff mix)


----------



## CbRoXiDe

Not my kind of song really, can appreciate it for what it is though, nice chilled out song. 6/10.

Kissy Sell Out - This Kiss ( Jack Beats Remix )


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I really did not like that track at all. I couldn't bare to listen to the rest of the track. It just sounds like noisy poppy electro house. 2/10

Casino Versus Japan - It's Very Sunny


----------



## MDMAhead

StarOceanHouse said:


> Casino Versus Japan - It's Very Sunny



Trippy ambient goodness   - could easily have been made by Boards Of Canada. I'm gonna give it 7/10 for now, but would probably give it higher if I was tripping 




Tin Tin Out - Here's Where The Story Ends (Canny remix)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> Tin Tin Out - Here's Where The Story Ends (Canny remix)


i like how the beat isn't your standard 4/4 and has a mid 90s vibe to me, which is good. im not sure if the vocals are necessary, but this is just after one listen and i loves me some female vocals and i know they appeal to the masses as well but imo the beat and sounds really shine on this track. *7.5/10*

Female - Untitled [Regis Mix]


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

JoeTheStoner said:


> Female - Untitled [Regis Mix]



That track creates a strong atmosphere from such few elements.  I really like the bongo line.
6/10

Kidz on Christian Street - "Hooked on Satisfaction"


----------



## HorseyP

|>R()|)!G/-\|

[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQvLIcZrE9E" said:
			
		

> Kidz on Christian Street - "Hooked on Satisfaction"[/URL]




Quite relaxing, didnt like the vocal though. 5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJOPyZTwg78


----------



## JoeTheStoner

HorseyP said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJOPyZTwg78


cool ass track, chilled to the max. i could listen to this on repeat for quite a while. *8/10*

Function - Untitled


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

JoeTheStoner said:


> cool ass track, chilled to the max. i could listen to this on repeat for quite a while. *8/10*
> 
> Function - Untitled



Cool. I really liked the progression of the track. It pretty good for listening while browsing the web. 7/10

Marky & Total Science - Tunnel Vision


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I had a feeling I was gonna like that track seeing its from marky and total science. the music is really good...the hairs in the back of my neck stood up once i heard the vocals. pure uplifting jazzy drum and bass. 10/10

High Contrast - Make it Tonight


----------



## MDMAhead

StarOceanHouse said:


> High Contrast - Make it Tonight



Not my favourite HC track (that would have to be 'Return Of Forever'), but still an exquisite slice of melodic dnb. It's not surprising Underworld asked him to collaborate with them!!! 7.5/10.




Shonky - Carnage


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> Shonky - Carnage


i got this when it first came out and listened to it plenty. i think its really sexy tech-house. top notch classy production from shonky. *8/10*

Afrika Bambaataa - Planet Rock %)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

JoeTheStoner said:


> i got this when it first came out and listened to it plenty. i think its really sexy tech-house. top notch classy production from shonky. *8/10*
> 
> Afrika Bambaataa - Planet Rock %)



A classic and what a classic. Hip Hop was so much better back then, it's too bad its degenerated in mental masturbation for white suburbanites who want to be pretend-gangsters. 9/10

Like I mentioned before, I don't really like mainstream hip-hop, but this song by Kid Cudi is actually pretty decent:

Kid Cudi - Pursuit of Happiness


----------



## lostNfound

^^^^

Love that track. 10/10. I give that a billy bob 10.

Listening to the Rasmus album right through at the album.






Self titled track - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koUc9GmAfQc

&

Peaktime - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9AGj3eCygg&feature=related

Such a great album.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Peaktime - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9AGj...eature=related


Those were some sweet breaks.  I really like stuff like that.  It's like a hybrid of glitch-hop and breakbeat.  The only thing I didn't like was the piano part that chimes in 2/3 through.  Other than that, it was as winner.
7/10

Dextah - "I Can't Handle Dischord"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Dextah - "I Can't Handle Dischord"



That was wicked! - real intense, electronic hiphop. 7/10.




Oleg Poliakov - Caravan


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

MDMAhead said:


> That was wicked! - real intense, electronic hiphop. 7/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oleg Poliakov - Caravan



Hypnotic and Groovy, though I'm not a big fan of the "duuh" vocal samples or wind instrument samples, just outside of my sonic aesthetic. 6/10.

Bil Bless - Fun is Happy


----------



## stimutant

whoa thats greeeeeeeeaaaaat! 
9/10


distance - traffic (goth trad rmx.)


----------



## rincewindrocks

brainbug said:


> whoa thats greeeeeeeeaaaaat!
> 9/10
> 
> 
> distance - traffic (goth trad rmx.)



hmmm....weird. I feel like i should really like this track, its got all the right elements, but something about it just doesn't gel for me...can't put my finger on it...maybe a bit too minimalist? I dunno. 8/10 for technical skill, 5/10 for enjoyment, so split the difference and give it a 6.5/10

New Infected Mushroom!! Deck and Shecker


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^that was decent. not better than their older work but certainly better than anything on vicious delicious or Legend Of The Black Shawarma. I see they're incorporating distorted guitars into their music. Usually, I don't like it tracks but it works here. 6/10

EBTG vs Soul Vision - Tracey In My Room


----------



## rincewindrocks

StarOceanHouse said:


> ^that was decent. not better than their older work but certainly better than anything on vicious delicious or Legend Of The Black Shawarma. I see they're incorporating distorted guitars into their music. Usually, I don't like it tracks but it works here. 6/10
> 
> EBTG vs Soul Vision - Tracey In My Room



alright, although im not a huge fan of the vocal...itd have to be like 2AM and id have to be tired as hell from dancing since 8 for me to get seriously down with this song, and since its not....6/10

Agent K & Bella - Sierra Leone (Alexis K Dubstep Remix)


----------



## MDMAhead

rincewindrocks said:


> Agent K & Bella - Sierra Leone (Alexis K Dubstep Remix)



I didn't find the wobwobwobs as annoying as I do in most dubstep tracks, but I found the epic piano breakdowns a bit over-the-top. It sounded like Paul Van Dyk making a dubstep track. 5/10.




Francois Dubois - Tenori (Vince Watson remix)


----------



## marsmellow

MDMAhead said:


> Francois Dubois - Tenori (Vince Watson remix)


Not bad. I usually don't like the whole "uplifting" sound, but this is decent. 6/10

Giorgio Gigli - Rarefied Atmosphere (Lee Van Dowski Remix) 

Edit: Why do I always end up at the top of every page!?


----------



## lostNfound

^ not much going on there, minimal almost. track's just too long IMO, 5/10.

Derrick L. Carter, _Friends Talk_


----------



## MDMAhead

lostNfound said:


> Derrick L. Carter, _Friends Talk_



That was weird as fuck!!! I really didn't know what to make of it for a while, but eventually that house funk won me over. 7/10. I actually have the opportunity to see Derrick Carter this Saturday 




Alex Smoke - Don't See The Point (Alex Smoke's 'Pointless' mix)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> Alex Smoke - Don't See The Point (Alex Smoke's 'Pointless' mix)


i like the glitchy percussion most. it does manage to create a nice driving atmosphere with just a few elements. makes u want to get up and move to the music. *7/10*

CeCe Peniston - Finally


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

JoeTheStoner said:


> i like the glitchy percussion most. it does manage to create a nice driving atmosphere with just a few elements. makes u want to get up and move to the music. *7/10*
> 
> CeCe Peniston - Finally



Sick groovey old skul! The way house should be, it should have a nice groovey vibe, but shouldn't be all commercial sounding. Point for using those early ravey sounding electronic samples. I also kinda dig the retro video clip with the dark silhouettes dancing against weird backgrounds. 9/10

I am going to post this one again since I messed up the previous post:

Kid Cudi - Pursuit of Happiness (with MGMT)


----------



## CbRoXiDe

Wasn't sure if I liked that or not at the start, but think I ended up doing, 7/10.

Because that featured MGMT, gunna keep up the trend and post this.

MGMT - Time of Pretend ( High Contrast Remix )


----------



## MDMAhead

CbRoXiDe said:


> Because that featured MGMT, gunna keep up the trend and post this.
> 
> MGMT - Time of Pretend ( High Contrast Remix )



Normally those kind of electrohouse sounds annoy me..........but man, what an uplifting tune!!! The breakdown in the middle was really nice as well. 7/10.




Well I resisted posting this after the last HC track I rated, but I can resist no longer:


High Contrast - Return Of Forever


----------



## eezeekial

6/10 I think I would have liked this alot more in the late 90's

Innerpartysystem - Last Night In Brooklyn (NumberNin6 Remix)


----------



## marsmellow

eezeekial said:


> Innerpartysystem - Last Night In Brooklyn (NumberNin6 Remix)


The vocals are annoying, and the music isn't very interesting either. 4/10

X-102 - Titan


----------



## renton1453

7/10 I like it even though not my style 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xjkBpore34&feature=related


----------



## MDMAhead

renton1453 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xjkBpore34&feature=related



A nice enough commercial house track, but nothing amazing. 6/10.




Circulation - Silver (Mix 1)


----------



## marsmellow

MDMAhead said:


> Circulation - Silver (Mix 1)


Oooh, I love this. Every track I've heard from Circulation has been good, and this is no different. 8.5/10

Art of Trance - Deeper Than Deep (Poltergeist Remix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

marsmellow said:


> Oooh, I love this. Every track I've heard from Circulation has been good, and this is no different. 8.5/10
> 
> Art of Trance - Deeper Than Deep (Poltergeist Remix)



God old skul trance that truly takes you to other places. Love the acid effects. Psychedelic with a nice sinister edge, unlike most of the vocal trance that gets released nowadays! Get off my lawn!! 8/10

I might have posted this one before, but whatever it never gets old even after listening to it for almost 6 years now.

Shpongle - Star Shpongled Banner


----------



## JoeTheStoner

levictus said:


> Shpongle - Star Shpongled Banner


yea thats pretty damn awesome. like the dub style mixed with the flute. interesting how the beat switches after 4min, like it could be two separate tracks but this way the beginning draws you in then once you feel relaxed boom it speeds up and takes you away on a cosmic journey through the universe where the dominating force is sound! im thinking 8-9/10 fuck it no half points, dope video as well so *9/10*

Minimal Man - Consexual


----------



## eezeekial

Still makes me bob my head, nice groove.  7.5/10

Emika - Double Edge


----------



## flat line

eezeekial said:


> Still makes me bob my head, nice groove.  7.5/10
> 
> Emika - Double Edge



She is so hot 7/10

303 Nation/Barcelona  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvaQE51Ey3Y


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> 303 Nation/Barcelona http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvaQE51Ey3Y


I thought it was interesting how understated that rhythm track was. All the acid arpeggios gave it nice movement and great sounds.  That was really cool
7/10

Dizzee Rascal-"Dirtee Cash (Sub Focus Rmx)"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> I thought it was interesting how understated that rhythm track was. All the acid arpeggios gave it nice movement and great sounds.  That was really cool
> 7/10
> 
> Dizzee Rascal-"Dirtee Cash (Sub Focus Rmx)"



Decent. I didn't really dig "Dizzy Rascal" bits, but the D&B was pretty cool. The sped up vocal sample was also pretty cool. 6/10

More good Drum & Bass, more good High Contrast.  I am really starting to the dig the time when liquid Drum & Bass still sounded distinctly Jungley and closer to 'intelligent' D&B than to modern liquid.

High Contrast - Mermaid Scar


----------



## CallMeGod.

levictus said:


> Decent. I didn't really dig "Dizzy Rascal" bits, but the D&B was pretty cool. The sped up vocal sample was also pretty cool. 6/10
> 
> More good Drum & Bass, more good High Contrast.  I am really starting to the dig the time when liquid Drum & Bass still sounded distinctly Jungley and closer to 'intelligent' D&B than to modern liquid.
> 
> High Contrast - Mermaid Scar



I am not usually a HUGE D&B fan but I really really really enjoyed this track, usally D&B cannot keep me interested throughout the entire of a track but this one did. *9/10*

Dulac & Dubois - Turning (Extended Mix Feat. Szen)


----------



## eezeekial

CallMeGod. said:


> I am not usually a HUGE D&B fan but I really really really enjoyed this track, usally D&B cannot keep me interested throughout the entire of a track but this one did. *9/10*
> 
> Dulac & Dubois - Turning (Extended Mix Feat. Szen)



6/10.  It has a generic sound to it thats been done time and time again.  Nice vocals though.

How To Destroy Angels - A Drowning


----------



## marsmellow

eezeekial said:


> How To Destroy Angels - A Drowning


A little bit long, but good. I like this a lot more than what I've heard from Nine Inch Nails recently.  7/10

Hyper On Experience - Lord Of The Null Lines


----------



## RedLeader

^ 3/10   

Sorry, but it's just not my thing.  

--

Nurettin Colak - Confession (Arisen Flame Remix)

Have been addicted to this one for a few days now.


----------



## ThoseUnknown

RedLeader said:


> ^ 3/10
> 
> Sorry, but it's just not my thing.
> 
> --
> 
> Nurettin Colak - Confession (Arisen Flame Remix)
> 
> Have been addicted to this one for a few days now.





Not really my bag, I guess.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nggkblmC5iU


----------



## latac

ThoseUnknown said:


> Not really my bag, I guess.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nggkblmC5iU



Nice! 7/10


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I74IGPGPDSU


----------



## MDMAhead

latac said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I74IGPGPDSU



Hmmmmmmmmm..............that was ok I guess, although hard and dark psytrance isn't really my thing. Maybe I just need to hear it at a doof whilst on drugs (although I still don't know what drugs you're supposed to be on to really enjoy this?). 5/10.




Here's a track that I would've already posted in the Deep threrad (and probably still will), but it's only been up on youtube for a month!


Redcell - Interim


----------



## eezeekial

I like it, 6.5/10

Listen to this all the way through.  Best buildup of any song Ive ever heard and its 13 years old.  Go Taucher.

Blu Sonic - Deep Sea Deeper


----------



## marsmellow

eezeekial said:


> Blu Sonic - Deep Sea Deeper


It's good, and it does have a nice build-up. It sounds kind of strange to me though. There are lot of different sounds in it that don't exactly fit together. It even has an electric guitar! But it's still a good song. 7/10

Rob Alcock & Tommy Gillard - Nature (Meta-Mix)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

marsmellow said:


> Rob Alcock & Tommy Gillard - Nature (Meta-Mix)


delirium techno suitable for a smoke filled warehouse party at 3am. good stuff *7.5/10* 

DVS1 - polyphonic love


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

JoeTheStoner said:


> delirium techno suitable for a smoke filled warehouse party at 3am. good stuff *7.5/10*
> 
> DVS1 - polyphonic love



Some nice minimal tech right there. A little bit more variety would have been better, but I guess that would defeat the whole purpose of the song.  6.5/10

PFM - The Western


----------



## Fractals

levictus said:


> Some nice minimal tech right there. A little bit more variety would have been better, but I guess that would defeat the whole purpose of the song.  6.5/10
> 
> PFM - The Western



8/10, not my usual style but I definitely liked it.

1200 Micrograms - Ecstasy


----------



## marsmellow

Fractals said:


> 1200 Micrograms - Ecstasy


Pretty good. 7/10

Hallucinogen - Thugs In Tye Dye


----------



## Arnold

marsmellow said:


> Hallucinogen - Thugs In Tye Dye


Not really a fan of psytrance but I'll give this a 6.5

Mental movement - Overtone


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Arnold said:


> Not really a fan of psytrance but I'll give this a 6.5
> 
> Mental movement - Overtone



Really, really good trance. It manages to be epic and touching without being cheesy and commercial. It can be fine line to cross. 9/10

Now for more old skul Jungle:

LTJ Bukem - Demon's Theme


----------



## Romie1092

levictus said:


> LTJ Bukem - Demon's Theme


It was OK but its not not my type of genre tbh 5/10

Jacob Henry & Approaching Black - Yesterday's Tears (Shingo Nakamura Remix)


----------



## Arnold

Romie1092 said:


> Jacob Henry & Approaching Black - Yesterday's Tears (Shingo Nakamura Remix)


Liked that 17/20, just to be different.

Luxor-Superstitious


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Quite uplifting and psychedelic. The only thing I didn't like was the vocal sample in it. It just didn't fit well for some reason. 6.87332/10

Antagon - Supernatural


----------



## kenzboard

If I were trippin' I'd probably appreciate it a bit more.  6/10




Here's an older progressive house track...was featured in Sasha's Global Underground 013 - Ibiza album. 

Raff 'n' Freddy - Deep Progress

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsIX_O2lsIo


----------



## yoker

Nice blast from the past 7/10

More from the time when prog was top

Brothers Love Dubs - 1-800-MING 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDAoY3ETh-A


----------



## JoeTheStoner

yoker said:


> Brothers Love Dubs - 1-800-MING


im getting positive vibes from this. i like it, muy bueno. *7.5/10* 

Oni Ayhun - OAR003-A


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

JoeTheStoner said:


> im getting positive vibes from this. i like it, muy bueno. *7.5/10*
> 
> Oni Ayhun - OAR003-A



I like his track and album names. 7/10

This one is from the D&B thread:

Mega Banton - Soundboy Killing


----------



## marsmellow

levictus said:


> Mega Banton - Soundboy Killing


I don't like this kind of music too much. 4/10

Urban Tribe - Class Warfare


----------



## rincewindrocks

marsmellow said:


> I don't like this kind of music too much. 4/10
> 
> Urban Tribe - Class Warfare



little too minimal for me, nothing to sink my teeth into 2/10

Glitch Mob - Beyond Monday


----------



## MMMMKAY?!

rincewindrocks said:


> little too minimal for me, nothing to sink my teeth into 2/10
> 
> Glitch Mob - Beyond Monday



Its ok. Not really my type of music

mine is:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r93CoC1N_SA


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Its ok. Not really my type of music
> 
> mine is:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r93CoC1N_SA


2/10 b/c I don't like metalcore or the Deftones and they sounded like a combo of the two.  Besides, this is the electronic music discussion.  This thread is for rating house, jungle, d+b, downtempo, glitch, techno, hardstyle, etc...  The thread for rating non-electronic music is here.

Pantha Du Prince - "Bohemian Forest"


----------



## rincewindrocks

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> 2/10 b/c I don't like metalcore or the Deftones and they sounded like a combo of the two.  Besides, this is the electronic music discussion.  This thread is for rating house, jungle, d+b, downtempo, glitch, techno, hardstyle, etc...  The thread for rating non-electronic music is here.
> 
> Pantha Du Prince - "Bohemian Forest"


 it was nice, but a bit too ethereal for me...couldnt quite get into it, although i imagine it would be cool to put on in the background of an art gallery or something...call it 7/10

Infected Mushroom - Avratz

and just like the rest of my IM posts, this is not Psytrance, so dont expect it


----------



## Arnold

rincewindrocks said:


> Infected Mushroom - Avratz


Not bad Psy ambient mix there, not that I'm familiar with it lol.
Give it a 7/10




Compnded-Edge 1 used to stomp to this all the time.


----------



## rincewindrocks

^^beat you to it


----------



## MDMAhead

Arnold said:


> Compnded-Edge 1 used to stomp to this all the time.



You got the link wrong - the link takes me to 'Pantha Du Prince - Bohemian Forrest', and seeing as I've just listened to that, it's that that I'm gonna rate!

- I liked it - was a decent minimal track that reminded me of Alex Smoke, except the melodies weren't quite as good as Alex Smoke's. I'm gonna give it 6/10.




Dan Deacon - Woof Woof (Hudson Mohawke remix)


----------



## Arnold

F sake, I can't do anything right today


----------



## Bomboclat

MDMAhead said:


> You got the link wrong - the link takes me to 'Pantha Du Prince - Bohemian Forrest', and seeing as I've just listened to that, it's that that I'm gonna rate!
> 
> - I liked it - was a decent minimal track that reminded me of Alex Smoke, except the melodies weren't quite as good as Alex Smoke's. I'm gonna give it 6/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Deacon - Woof Woof (Hudson Mohawke remix)



Not my favorite Hudson Mowhawke remix, but a nice song none the less. A nice 6/10

I finally ID'd this track after looking for it for a bit and im addicted. Such a choone.

Marshall & Baldo - Swahili Song


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Not my favorite Hudson Mowhawke remix, but a nice song none the less. A nice 6/10
> 
> I finally ID'd this track after looking for it for a bit and im addicted. Such a choone.
> 
> Marshall & Baldo - Swahili Song



Love the tribal/african vibes. Makes the song work out really well. 8/10 %)

This is a track from an Anime called Samurai Champloo. It's a quite unique choice of music for an anime soundtrack. Usually anime's either use "score" style soundtracks or some crap. This almost sounds like DJ Shadow. Enjoy! 

Force of Nature - Just Forget


----------



## marsmellow

levictus said:


> Force of Nature - Just Forget


Love it. Nice and relaxing. 8/10

The Avalanches - Since I Left You


----------



## CartoonPHYSICS

marsmellow said:


> Love it. Nice and relaxing. 8/10
> 
> The Avalanches - Since I Left You



haha reminds me of being really young for some reason 8/10

Dex - edIT


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

CartoonPHYSICS said:


> haha reminds me of being really young for some reason 8/10
> 
> Dex - edIT



Haha, it also reminds me of being really young. Well other than hearing it when I was young, I think it's also because of the 90s style video clips. Back then they seemed to have lots silly/funny video clips, while nowadays the video clips aren't really that big of a deal anymore. 

Nice chill music. Wasn't surprised to read that this dude is part of the glitch mob. I like how at some points it sounds like its going to pick up, but then it keeps the glitchy style. 7/10

Puretone - Addicted to Bass


----------



## JoeTheStoner

levictus said:


> Puretone - Addicted to Bass


hmm, not really feelin the vocals. once the dnb gets going its aight. im all for bass addicts, just personally this is one time id prefer the track to be instrumental. *5/10*

Sterling Void - Serve It Up


----------



## Arnold

JoeTheStoner said:


> Sterling Void - Serve It Up


Digging that, clean and simple electronic tunes.
7.5/10

N.R.G.-He never lost his hardcore


----------



## MDMAhead

Arnold said:


> N.R.G.-He never lost his hardcore



I would've preferred that if it had had a dirty sampled breakbeat instead of the 4/4 beat. I can actually hear elements of hard house in this, which is surprising given it was released in 1992 (several years before hard house came about). All in all, though, I found the track a bit boring and uninspired. 5/10.




Here's some proper hardcore 


Foul Play - Open Your Mind


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> Foul Play - Open Your Mind


hectic breaks... check, high pitched vocal sample... check, breakdown with female vocals... check. all the elements needed for a classic old skool tune. the breakdown really gets me. *8/10*

Christine Vaccine - Cascade Failure


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Yeah, I agree that the Puretune vocals are kind of cheesy. I think I really like that song mainly because I would listen to it when I was younger. 



JoeTheStoner said:


> hectic breaks... check, high pitched vocal sample... check, breakdown with female vocals... check. all the elements needed for a classic old skool tune. the breakdown really gets me. *8/10*
> 
> Christine Vaccine - Cascade Failure



Nice chilled tune. I like the melancholic vibes that it gives out. 7/10

Sharam & Kid Cudi - She Came Along (Doorly Dubstep Remix)


----------



## Arnold

MDMAhead said:


> I can actually hear elements of hard house in this, which is surprising given it was released in 1992 (several years before hard house came about).


That track got played loads of times in the early hard house clubs, it's a classic


----------



## stonedandrolling89

levictus said:


> Sharam & Kid Cudi - She Came Along (Doorly Dubstep Remix)



not bad, not bad

edit: changed song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfN89n7Wmkk&feature=related

Pretty Lights - "Keep Em Bouncin'"

SO FUCKING DOPE


----------



## MDMAhead

stonedandrolling89 said:


> edit: changed song
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfN89n7Wmkk&feature=related
> 
> Pretty Lights - "Keep Em Bouncin'"
> 
> SO FUCKING DOPE



That was certainly interesting - a really full-on slice of IDM with a strong hip-hop influence. It was very 'maximal' in the sense that there was always a lot going on. But at the same time, that meant that it never gave you any chance to breathe, and ultimately it did my head in a bit! 5/10.




Kraftwerk - Planet Of Visions (live)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

levictus said:


> Yeah, I agree that the Puretune vocals are kind of cheesy. I think I really like that song mainly because I would listen to it when I was younger.


i know what you mean, i can think of quite a few songs that i feel the same way about as well.


MDMAhead said:


> Kraftwerk - Planet Of Visions (live)



brilliant live presentation with the wicked visuals. awesome song as well. *9/10*

Plastikman - Plasticine


----------



## oliphill

Plastikman - Plasticine[/QUOTE]

Always loved this one, Hawtin is a genius! I walked past a minimal night last night, very tempted to go in, but I've just got out of rehab so prob not best idea.. Made my evening listening to this though! 9 / 10 .. Brings back memories......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9m4iyYFxKh0


----------



## MDMAhead

oliphill said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9m4iyYFxKh0



Not really my kind of drum n bass, to be honest. There wasn't really anything clever/interesting/emotional about it - it was just relentlessly hard (which is, of course, the whole point of it!). Just not my cup of tea really. 5/10.




Here's some drum n bass that blows my mind:


Octave One (aka Doc Scott) - Technology


----------



## oliphill

MDMAhead said:


> Not really my kind of drum n bass, to be honest. There wasn't really anything clever/interesting/emotional about it - it was just relentlessly hard (which is, of course, the whole point of it!). Just not my cup of tea really. 5/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some drum n bass that blows my mind:
> 
> 
> Octave One (aka Doc Scott) - Technology



Not dark enough for my liking, but I really enjoyed it! I'm not down with the lingo, but what I think is called the rolling snares really made the track for me! 7.5/10

Ok something random

Duran Duran Duran - Face Blast


----------



## XbraineaterX

MDMAhead said:


> Here's some drum n bass that blows my mind:
> 
> 
> Octave One (aka Doc Scott) - Technology



Two months ago I would have hated this song, but recently I have gained much more appreciation for dnb after seeing logistics and Andy C. at EDC this year. Im definitely gonna check out more of this guy's stuff! 8/10

Here is a song that I have been obsessed with recently:Caspa 'Back For The First Time'


----------



## XbraineaterX

oliphill said:


> Not dark enough for my liking, but I really enjoyed it! I'm not down with the lingo, but what I think is called the rolling snares really made the track for me! 7.5/10
> 
> Ok something random
> 
> Duran Duran Duran - Face Blast



^^Crap I hate when that happens


----------



## Arnold

oliphill said:


> Ok something random
> 
> Duran Duran Duran - Face Blast


6.3/10 cos it ain't really up my street that one.

Hyper Pearl - Can You Feel The Pain


----------



## oliphill

Arnold said:


> 6.3/10 cos it ain't really up my street that one.
> 
> Hyper Pearl - Can You Feel The Pain



Nice, my friend has a load of Belgian Techno, will have to listen to some more... (8/10)

Ok some original London acid techno

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ov7u8gMj4QI


----------



## MDMAhead

oliphill said:
			
		

> I'm not down with the lingo, but what I think is called the rolling snares really made the track for me!



Yup, I know exactly what you mean about the 'rolling snares', and I love 'em too!!!






oliphill said:


> Ok some original London acid techno
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ov7u8gMj4QI



I do like a bit of acid techno, but I found that a bit boring. I think the rhythms just weren't up to scratch. I mean..........the synths were doing some crazy things, but I just got bored of the track by the end. 5/10.

(LOL, I seem to be giving lots of 5/10s at the moment! - someone hurry up and post an Underworld track so I can give a higher rating!!!)




Anyway...........I'll see your acid techno track, and I'll raise you my acid techno track:


D.A.V.E. The Drummer - Shudder & Twitch


----------



## LiquidMethod

8/10 - solid acid, bangin' buildup

Boris Brejcha - Push To Play


----------



## oliphill

LiquidMethod said:


> 8/10 - solid acid, bangin' buildup
> 
> Boris Brejcha - Push To Play



Very nice, you've started me off on a little 'related videos' now, had never heard of this guy. 8.5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMfxhH_2hNs


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMfxhH_2hNs


Is that a DJ set or a remix?  That was great.
8/10
Hot Peppers - "Hot Pepper's Revenge (Style & Class Dub)"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Hot Peppers - "Hot Pepper's Revenge (Style & Class Dub)"



I'm not the biggest UK garage fan. But I enjoyed that - it was funky, and had a quirkiness and originality that held my attention throughout. 6/10.





Circulation - White


----------



## StarOceanHouse

that was some solid filterish tech house. 7.5333333/10

Netsky feat Jenna G - Moving wih You


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

StarOceanHouse said:


> that was some solid filterish tech house. 7.5333333/10
> 
> Netsky feat Jenna G - Moving wih You



Flutes, vocals, piano, organ, and sax over that break...Wooo!  That's what's up.  It's a fantastic combo of manic and soulful.
9/10

Black Strobe - "Innerstrings"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Black Strobe - "Innerstrings"



That was good. Not amazing, but certainly a useful DJ tool. 6/10.




Alex Smoke - Northwoods


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

I liked the thunking bass and strings but don't really like the style.  I've listened to  the Alex Smoke stuff in this thread and just don't "get it".  Sorry 4/10

Wisp - "Beadumægen"


----------



## JoeTheStoner

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Wisp - "Beadumægen"


neat use of the bagpipe, points for pulling that off and not sounding cheesy. i can only recall one other(electronic) song i've heard wit bagpipes on some trance mix. i'll give it more points for just being an original banging track *7.5/10*

JS - JS-04


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> JS - JS-04



High-quality deep, dubby techno!!! I love the delay on the synth - it's like there's constantly sound lingering in the air - those delayed synths sound amazing when one is in a nightclub on ecstasy   7.5/10.




Here's another hypnotic ecstasy record 


Cevin Fisher - Love You Some More


----------



## rincewindrocks

MDMAhead said:


> High-quality deep, dubby techno!!! I love the delay on the synth - it's like there's constantly sound lingering in the air - those delayed synths sound amazing when one is in a nightclub on ecstasy   7.5/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another hypnotic ecstasy record
> 
> 
> Cevin Fisher - Love You Some More



Really like the beat, but the vocals get on my nerves a little bit...they're just too simplistic and not very uplifting. still 8/10

Digital Freq - Disco Falls (reFaze Edit)


----------



## DJ 303

rincewindrocks said:


> Digital Freq - Disco Falls (reFaze Edit)



Nice Dirty Electro there.
I like the syncopated rhythms, the use of arpeggio and dirty analogue distortion.
Also dig the drops. Original and not your usual bass kick builds.
Only complaint would be the melody has just a hint of cheese about it.
7.5/10
If going in the electro direction id rather go more acidic and dirty.

like this one

Audio bullies - flickery vision (deepgroove remix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdSQ2zs4yo8


----------



## ConnectFor

Liked it - thought it was going nowhere but then it went mental with the voice samples :D

7.5/10.2

The production on this track is immense:

Micah - Epidemic (Part I)


----------



## DJ 303

think you made a mistake with that link bro ^

or is it just my pc??


----------



## ConnectFor

Betterer?


----------



## Phoebus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtygoK4s7eM

Foals - Spanish Sahara (Deadboy Remix)


----------



## rincewindrocks

^^you need to rate the song abve you lol read the thread rules


----------



## rincewindrocks

Phoebus said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtygoK4s7eM
> 
> Foals - Spanish Sahara (Deadboy Remix)



interesting....totally boring up to about 3:00, then tolerable till about 3:30, then it really starts moving...kinda hated it at first, but it grew on me...give it 7/10

Nick Thayer - I Don't Sleep At Night

PS - ConnectFor, that is an awesome track...progpsy? or merely psychedelic trance (though not psytrance)? couldnt really tell, but give it a 9/10


----------



## ConnectFor

rincewindrocks said:


> PS - ConnectFor, that is an awesome track...progpsy? or merely psychedelic trance (though not psytrance)? couldnt really tell, but give it a 9/10




Well worth a listen, actually several listens - rapidshare has it somewhere.

Definitely progressive tech-house-trance or some such - got some of the producer's radio sets from http://hybridized.org - ruhnsong 5 probably my fave.


----------



## Arnold

rincewindrocks said:


> Nick Thayer - I Don't Sleep At Night


I give that a 9/10

Push - Strange World (Indecent Noise Remix)


----------



## ConnectFor

Arnold said:


> I give that a 9/10
> 
> Push - Strange World (Indecent Noise Remix)



Enjoyed it, felt a bit too samey after the mid point - give it a 7/10

Hybrid - Visible Noise


----------



## StarOceanHouse

MDMAhead said:


> Here's another hypnotic ecstasy record
> 
> 
> Cevin Fisher - Love You Some More



I haven't heard anyone mention Cevin Fisher in a minute!!! I love his tracks!!! . This track would easily have gotten a 9/10 from me. quality house....so hypnotic and moving


----------



## skyHiGuy

^good review now post a song sth


----------



## stonedandrolling89

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58hKjCuTpwo&feature=related

"Crave You(Aeroplane mix)" - Flight Facilities 

very nice relaxing tune with beautiful vocals, imo. now what's your opinion?


----------



## skyHiGuy

stonedandrolling89 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58hKjCuTpwo&feature=related
> 
> "Crave You(Aeroplane mix)" - Flight Facilities
> 
> very nice relaxing tune with beautiful vocals, imo. now what's your opinion?



relaxing yes but fairly dull IMO. 
prefer more druggy sounds like this one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-6iM7HHRk8

happy pill younger brother


----------



## stonedandrolling89

^ absolutely fucking dope. fuck yes ftw.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGJVSQ21YJY

Above & Beyond - "Can't Sleep(ATB remix)"


----------



## ConnectFor

stonedandrolling89 said:


> ^ absolutely fucking dope. fuck yes ftw.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGJVSQ21YJY
> 
> Above & Beyond - "Can't Sleep(ATB remix)"



Awesomeness. 8.5/10 for me.

Something slightly more in your face...

Drop The Pressure (Jack Beats 'Rinsed Out Rave' Remix) - Project Bassline


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

ConnectFor said:


> Drop The Pressure (Jack Beats 'Rinsed Out Rave' Remix) - Project Bassline


It was great except for the annoying synth lead.  Had it been a different patch/sound playing the part, it would have been awesome.  Everything else was high-energy bounce.
7/10
Hot Pink Delorean - "Played Out"


----------



## stonedandrolling89

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Hot Pink Delorean - "Played Out"



i liked this a lot, had never heard HPD before. will definitely be checking out more. 8/10


STS9 - "Beyond Right Now(Pretty Lights remix)" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbLLiJrwzPY&feature=related


----------



## skyHiGuy

stonedandrolling89 said:


> i liked this a lot, had never heard HPD before. will definitely be checking out more. 8/10
> 
> 
> STS9 - "Beyond Right Now(Pretty Lights remix)"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbLLiJrwzPY&feature=related



shit hot man. fuck yeah!

this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwdkexdiHh8&feature=related


----------



## skyHiGuy

stonedandrolling89 said:


> ^ absolutely fucking dope. fuck yes ftw.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGJVSQ21YJY
> 
> Above & Beyond - "Can't Sleep(6-APB remix)"



ftfy


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

skyHiGuy said:


> shit hot man. fuck yeah!
> 
> this...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwdkexdiHh8&feature=related


I can appreciate Shpongle...but not nearly as much as many others
7/10
Louis Laroche - "Michael & Me"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> I can appreciate Shpongle...but not nearly as much as many others
> 7/10
> Louis Laroche - "Michael & Me"



Try going to their shows on a psychedelic like LSD. Or even try going on MDMA (or better yet, combine the two ).

Awesome track, the vocal samples go really well with the laid back music. 9/10

Celtic Cross - Hicksville


----------



## Romie1092

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> I can appreciate Shpongle...but not nearly as much as many others
> 7/10
> Louis Laroche - "Michael & Me"


Not really my type of genre but the melody was nice and it would of been better without the jackon vocals 7/10

Push - Universal Nation


----------



## rincewindrocks

Levictus: 8/10 because its shpongle, but personally I prefer his dancier stuff, although the dueling...what are those, guitars? are really cool, especially cause with my headphones I can really appreciate the pan effects.

Romie: 9/10 absolutely awesome trance, sitting here stone cold sober, and it made me feel like I was rolling. brilliant.

and now for something completely different....

Opiuo - Glottal Stomp


----------



## MDMAhead

rincewindrocks said:


> and now for something completely different....
> 
> Opiuo - Glottal Stomp



Hmmmmmmm............that had those wobwobwob dubstep bass sounds. Except it wasn't dubstep. It was kindof like slow house. It was certainly original, but I think I would've preferred it a lot more if it had had a melody. 5/10.



King Unique - 2000000 Dubs


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> King Unique - 2000000 Dubs


 this is good, like i was going to pass up on rating it, to see if someone else would give it the high rating it deserves but as it progresses i can't bite my tounge any longer and must take matters into my hands.. literally (typing) i remember u posted another king unique track, i think it was "feniksas" well that sounded very 90s, well 2000000 Dubs sounds like it was made recently but still has the feeling id get from something in the late 90s if that makes sense... *8/10*

Juan Atkins - Flash Flood


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

JoeTheStoner said:


> this is good, like i was going to pass up on rating it, to see if someone else would give it the high rating it deserves but as it progresses i can't bite my tounge any longer and must take matters into my hands.. literally (typing) i remember u posted another king unique track, i think it was "feniksas" well that sounded very 90s, well 2000000 Dubs sounds like it was made recently but still has the feeling id get from something in the late 90s if that makes sense... *8/10*
> 
> Juan Atkins - Flash Flood



Nice smooth techno. Cool spacey vibes. 7/10

Here is another track that sounds like it's from the early 90s Rave era, but features 2010 production values. I found it on the D&B thread:

Darwin - Bring it Back


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> Here is another track that sounds like it's from the early 90s Rave era, but features 2010 production values. I found it on the D&B thread:
> 
> Darwin - Bring it Back



That was good. It was basically a 2010 liquid track, but with the sped-up vocals and piano that used to feature heavily in old-school hardcore tracks. 6/10.




Apparently this is gonna be Underworld's next single:


Underworld - Always Loved A Film


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> That was good. It was basically a 2010 liquid track, but with the sped-up vocals and piano that used to feature heavily in old-school hardcore tracks. 6/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently this is gonna be Underworld's next single:
> 
> 
> Underworld - Always Loved A Film



This is really good. At first I was like: This doesn't sound like Underworld at all, but then the vocal kicked in and I was like: Yeah, this sounds like Underworld in 2010. Regardless, pretty cool song. 8/10

Some mad neurofunk:

Dom & Roland - Minds and Machines


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Choooooooooon!!! That was sick. I expect nothing less from Dom & Roland. 9/10

Proktah - Razorblade


----------



## rincewindrocks

StarOceanHouse said:


> Choooooooooon!!! That was sick. I expect nothing less from Dom & Roland. 9/10
> 
> Proktah - Razorblade



well, other than the sudden stop, which im assuming is the fault of whoever uploaded the vid, damn good track, had be boppin my head the entire time

9/10

Gramophonedzie - Street Lady


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

rincewindrocks said:


> Gramophonedzie - Street Lady



That first sample drop = "Woah!"  I liked the idea of chopping the trumpet phrase to create a solo but wasn't crazy about the solo he created.  Some of the hi-hats in the sample clashed with the rhythm track in a minor way during the first breakdown.  In fact, I didn't care for any of the breakdowns much.  The more I listened to it, the more I realized it lacked alot of the elements I like in house.  It wasn't full of innovative sounds subtly changing.  It wasn't carried by a big, swinging bouncy bassline.  It didn't have divalicious vocals.  It wasn't throbbing, pulsing, side-chained madness.  It was a bunch of mediocre samples over a generic house rhythm.

I don't mean to be so critical but  I was loving it at the first drop but felt deeply let down by the end.
3/10

Derrick May - "The Dance"


----------



## rincewindrocks

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> That first sample drop = "Woah!"  I liked the idea of chopping the trumpet phrase to create a solo but wasn't crazy about the solo he created.  Some of the hi-hats in the sample clashed with the rhythm track in a minor way during the first breakdown.  In fact, I didn't care for any of the breakdowns much.  The more I listened to it, the more I realized it lacked alot of the elements I like in house.  It wasn't full of innovative sounds subtly changing.  It wasn't carried by a big, swinging bouncy bassline.  It didn't have divalicious vocals.  It wasn't throbbing, pulsing, side-chained madness.  It was a bunch of mediocre samples over a generic house rhythm.
> 
> I don't mean to be so critical but  I was loving it at the first drop but felt deeply let down by the end.
> 3/10
> 
> Derrick May - "The Dance"



Ok, i realize this song is old as fuck (almost older than me, in fact) but I'll tell you, by today's standards, it sounds generic, like something some 12yo did with his first copy of Fruity Loops....in fact, im pretty sure I made some songs that sound exactly like this. a couple points for history, but in a pure rating sense, this falls flat. 3/10

Fluke - Absurd (Whitewash Cybernetic)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

rincewindrocks said:


> Fluke - Absurd (Whitewash Cybernetic)



nice,driving big beat-type stuff.  I don't like the vocals and don't find much outstanding about the track but did not want to turn it off.
5/10

Man with No Name - "Space Juice"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:
			
		

> Derrick May - "The Dance"





			
				rincewindrocks said:
			
		

> Ok, i realize this song is old as fuck (almost older than me, in fact) but I'll tell you, by today's standards, it sounds generic, like something some 12yo did with his first copy of Fruity Loops....in fact, im pretty sure I made some songs that sound exactly like this. a couple points for history, but in a pure rating sense, this falls flat. 3/10



Eeeeeeek!!!!!!! 'The Dance' is one of the most important tracks in the history of techno!!!! I  that melody - so simple yet so haunting and beautiful. Infact, I love everything about the track - I would've given it 9/10, but each to their own I guess!!!






|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Man with No Name - "Space Juice"



I haven't checked when that was released, but I'm guessing it was in the late-90s, when goa trance was making the transition into modern psytrance. It has the bassline that all modern psytrance has (16 bass notes per bar), yet it's slower than modern psytrance. I loved everything about the track, except the bassline. I just don't 'get' that psytrance bassline. But I think maybe I should listen to some more goa trance, cos I do quite like it. 6/10.




Cross-posting from the EMD social thread:


Baths - Aminals


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^that was so amazing. I love uplifting downtempo. The kids in the background helped the track. It feels like waking up on a warm sunny day. 8/10

MDMAhead, I think you should dig Goa. I remember u posted a track by Orbital that sounded exactly like goa trance.

Goasia - Black Kahva


----------



## tekkeN

^ it is a good psy track, not going to rate it too highly as it sounds like a lot of other psy/goa, but I do like it, especially the dark almost carnival melodies half way! 6/10 


Opiou - Monkey Crunk


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

I would actually say they don't really make music like that track by Derrick May. Tracks like that are awesome because they focus on the music and the music only. That's one of the beautiful/revolutionary things about electronic music - there is no more "star" or "show" or whatever. It's people on the dancefloor and the music. All you got is that heavenly vibrations. :D



tekkeN said:


> ^ it is a good psy track, not going to rate it too highly as it sounds like a lot of other psy/goa, but I do like it, especially the dark almost carnival melodies half way! 6/10
> 
> 
> Opiou - Monkey Crunk



Ah, this one didn't really catch my attention. It just feels kind of all over. 

From the Deep thread:

James Holden - Horizons (Way Out West Remix)


----------



## rincewindrocks

levictus said:


> I would actually say they don't really make music like that track by Derrick May. Tracks like that are awesome because they focus on the music and the music only. That's one of the beautiful/revolutionary things about electronic music - there is no more "star" or "show" or whatever. It's people on the dancefloor and the music. All you got is that heavenly vibrations. :D
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, this one didn't really catch my attention. It just feels kind of all over.
> 
> From the Deep thread:
> 
> James Holden - Horizons (Way Out West Remix)



wow...just wow 10/10 that is one of the coolest tracks i've ever heard..beautiful airy trance...if i heard this at a party, i wouldnt even be able to dance, id just stand in front of a speaker, even if i was sober

ok, i fully expect everyone to hate on this song, and in truth im not the hugest fan myself, but i have to give it up with a little 505 love, so heres some local producers/LivePA

Monster Paws - Champagne Bike Ride


----------



## blauwelichten

rincewindrocks said:


> wow...just wow 10/10 that is one of the coolest tracks i've ever heard..beautiful airy trance...if i heard this at a party, i wouldnt even be able to dance, id just stand in front of a speaker, even if i was sober
> 
> ok, i fully expect everyone to hate on this song, and in truth im not the hugest fan myself, but i have to give it up with a little 505 love, so heres some local producers/LivePA
> 
> Monster Paws - Champagne Bike Ride



hahaha, that is funny, a very very confused track, like the little synth lines, and the wet bassline. Bits of amateur indie, bits of what I would consider classic American humour, bits of early beastie boys style rap, bits of techno, a very fucked up and very entertaining video.

Everyone is going nuts about the A Side Take It Down which is wicked, but this is classic old skool chicago style house and I love it 
LB Dub Corp - Its what you feel 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PM448h_EDhM


----------



## JoeTheStoner

blauwelichten said:


> LB Dub Corp - Its what you feel


wicked, really like the piano. also has this energy that keeps steadily building throughout the track. great production *8/10*

Future Beat Alliance - Machines Can Help


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

JoeTheStoner said:


> wicked, really like the piano. also has this energy that keeps steadily building throughout the track. great production *8/10*
> 
> Future Beat Alliance - Machines Can Help



Nice futuristic techno. Pretty cool video clip as well.  7/10

Now some early psybient, brought to you by Carl Sagan: 

Infinity Project - The Answer


----------



## blauwelichten

levictus said:


> Nice futuristic techno. Pretty cool video clip as well.  7/10
> 
> Now some early psybient, brought to you by Carl Sagan:
> 
> Infinity Project - The Answer



takes 6 minutes for any kind of melody to come in, probably good background music for an art gallery  or something, nothing for me to grab onto.

As for ambient, this is a big favourite of mine, its a classic so you may have heard it already, its not exactly very underground. 

reload - the biosphere (global communication remix)


----------



## MDMAhead

blauwelichten said:


> As for ambient, this is a big favourite of mine, its a classic so you may have heard it already, its not exactly very underground.
> 
> reload - the biosphere (global communication remix)



That was good, although I don't think I'm in the best mood for that kind of sparse ambient right now. I'm sure if I was tripping I'd love it though! 6/10. Incidentally, I saw Tom Middleton DJ in Manchester a few months ago, and he was excellent, although he didn't play anything like that!




Whatever you think of this next track, you can't deny that Tammy Wynette's voice is amazing. And the lyrics are fucking hilarious too 


The KLF featuring Tammy Wynette - Justified & Ancient (Stand By The Jams 12" version)


----------



## Arnold

MDMAhead said:


> The KLF featuring Tammy Wynette - Justified & Ancient (Stand By The Jams 12" version)


5/10 far to much like generic pop for my liking unfortunately

Compnded -Edge1


----------



## latac

Arnold said:


> 5/10 far to much like generic pop for my liking unfortunately
> 
> Compnded -Edge1



I don't love it and don't hate it. A neutral 5/10

psychill
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnhuZ_p-dbQ


----------



## StarOceanHouse

This track is so beautiful!!! Quite possibly OTT's best track. 10/10

Kilowatts - 4am Highway


----------



## skyHiGuy

StarOceanHouse said:


> This track is so beautiful!!! Quite possibly OTT's best track. 10/10
> 
> Kilowatts - 4am Highway



dreamy chilled but didnt grip me 5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7PTtFLDuKc


----------



## blauwelichten

skyHiGuy said:


> dreamy chilled but didnt grip me 5/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7PTtFLDuKc



I could wig out to that in a fluoro'd up glastonbury dance tent
this has rocked my world from the moment i first heard it, rock on hippies 

Man With No Name - Floor-Essence (Dayglo Mix)


----------



## deadhead507461

blauwelichten said:


> I could wig out to that in a fluoro'd up glastonbury dance tent
> this has rocked my world from the moment i first heard it, rock on hippies
> 
> Man With No Name - Floor-Essence (Dayglo Mix)



you just blew my mind, being as how I am on DXM right now. Totally dissociated. That helped. 
*9/10*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMioHL_C208


----------



## blauwelichten

deadhead507461 said:


> you just blew my mind, being as how I am on DXM right now. Totally dissociated. That helped.
> *9/10*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMioHL_C208



dubstep isnt my thing, the beat patterns dont flow with me, and if find all the wibbly wobbly basslines a bit cheesy and overused if im honest, no offence mate

I prefer techno 


The Suburban Knight - Infra Red Spectrum 

click on the first couple of links for more of the dark energy stuff (his greatest hits collection was released as james pennington presents dark energy - collided energy) - america has produced some magnificent musicians and some absolutely timeless music.


----------



## deadhead507461

blauwelichten said:


> dubstep isnt my thing, the beat patterns dont flow with me, and if find all the wibbly wobbly basslines a bit cheesy and overused if im honest, no offence mate
> 
> I prefer techno
> 
> 
> The Suburban Knight - Infra Red Spectrum
> 
> click on the first couple of links for more of the dark energy stuff (his greatest hits collection was released as james pennington presents dark energy - collided energy) - america has produced some magnificent musicians and some absolutely timeless music.


How about some PSYTRANCE
rate your song 8.5/10 
I am being pulled into the godhead with this shit. nice
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLWpNp8j0E4


----------



## MDMAhead

deadhead507461 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLWpNp8j0E4



I guess that was supposed to be funny, but it didn't really do much for me. 4/10.




Samuel L Session - Merengue (Slam mix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

latac said:


> I don't love it and don't hate it. A neutral 5/10
> 
> psychill
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnhuZ_p-dbQ



Oh man, what track! This is one of my favourite Ott tracks. 10/10 EDIT: Missed page 33. 



MDMAhead said:


> I guess that was supposed to be funny, but it didn't really do much for me. 4/10.
> 
> Samuel L Session - Merengue (Slam mix)



Me like, nice upbeat track. I love how epic and "deep" it sounds. This is minimal techno done right. 8/10

While most people typically don't associate hip-hop with electronic music. Real hip-hip is still a cousin (a cousin that has become more distant especially among the mainstream) of EDM.

MF Doom - Doomsday


----------



## latac

levictus said:


> Oh man, what track! This is one of my favourite Ott
> MF Doom - Doomsday


I like it, haven't been in hiphop waters for a while! 7/10

continuing with psychill 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYSzt8w6BeY


----------



## StarOceanHouse

That was nice! It was quite uplifting and organic sounding. 8/10

Distant System - Astropolis


----------



## blauwelichten

StarOceanHouse said:


> That was nice! It was quite uplifting and organic sounding. 8/10
> 
> Distant System - Astropolis



Utterly Magnificent 9/10

Sabres of Paradise - The Ballad of Nicky McGuire
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FnRpdliMuI&feature=related

Actually its really hard choosing a Sabres track, they made so much top quality music.
Sabresonic, Sabresonic 2, Haunted Dancehall all great albums.


----------



## MDMAhead

blauwelichten said:


> Sabres of Paradise - The Ballad of Nicky McGuire
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FnRpdliMuI&feature=related
> 
> Actually its really hard choosing a Sabres track, they made so much top quality music.
> Sabresonic, Sabresonic 2, Haunted Dancehall all great albums.



That was fucking amazing!!!! I love me some proper electro, and this sounds great at home, but I reckon it'd also sound great early on in a club set. I love the way they really establish that groove before bringing in those haunting synths. I'm gonna give it 9/10, but with the potential for an upgrade to a 10 once I've listened to it a few more times   




I don't know how I can top that, or even equal it, but seeing as Kraftwerk are my alltime favourite electro producers, they're my best chance:


Kraftwerk - Numbers/Computer World 2


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

blauwelichten said:


> Sabres of Paradise - The Ballad of Nicky McGuire
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FnRpdliMuI&feature=related



That developed in a such a way that it sucked me in like salvia.  Great from the beginning and full of interesting sounds.  As a drummer, I have a soft spot in my heart for breakbeat but sometimes find them a bit boring and repetitive; not that one!  I liked how it changed direction/tone with the addition of the pads.  Oddly enough, my favorite part is those chimes with delay at the end.  I wish there was more of that.
7/10

Style of Eye - "You Got That (What! Luv Dub)"


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Style of Eye - "You Got That (What! Luv Dub)"



At first I felt a little less masculine for the first 45 seconds but then it got a little funky and my head started bopping, great late night track when everyones energy is getting a little low.
7.5/10

Now to totally change pace, HARD dubstep coming your way.....

Ultrablack - "Beartrap"[EXCISION REMIX]


----------



## blauwelichten

ChemicalSmiles said:


> At first I felt a little less masculine for the first 45 seconds but then it got a little funky and my head started bopping, great late night track when everyones energy is getting a little low.
> 7.5/10
> 
> Now to totally change pace, HARD dubstep coming your way.....
> 
> Ultrablack - "Beartrap"[EXCISION REMIX]



A dubstep track I like,  thats very listenable, and no cheese, sounds like the stuff tipper would have made a few years back, no half step beats that I cant dance to, no stop and start. Nice sounds. Thats definitely a dubstep 10 out of 10 from me  

Tsunami One - Number 43 With Steamed Rice


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

blauwelichten said:


> A dubstep track I like,  thats very listenable, and no cheese, sounds like the stuff tipper would have made a few years back, no half step beats that I cant dance to, no stop and start. Nice sounds. Thats definitely a dubstep 10 out of 10 from me
> 
> Tsunami One - Number 43 With Steamed Rice



It was okay, but for some reason some of the vocal samples seemed kind of out of place. 5/10

Samuel L Session - Inner City Dust (Part 2)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

levictus said:


> Samuel L Session - Inner City Dust (Part 2)



10/10

That was great.  I feel like you just turned me onto somebody really special.  Where'd he come from?  

There were so many great things about that composition.  
-The sounds had character and complexity.  

-The different synth lines that kept creeping out of that rumbling bass.  

-The way he kept each part so dynamic.  I don't believe their levels stayed consistent for more than 5  seconds at a time.

-They interplay between the different synth lines.

-The breakdown at 4:20; the breakdown itself and its place in the song.  Coincidence? It was like he was saying "Hold on, I gotta light this."  

Kevin Saunderson - "Bassline (Loco Dice Rmx)"


----------



## marsmellow

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Kevin Saunderson - "Bassline (Loco Dice Rmx)"


8.5/10 
Very good. I love those beeps that start around 1:55. 

Cerrone - Supernature '88


----------



## tekkeN

^ fuckin ace! loveed every minute of it, the kind of music for everyday, reminded me of old skool 80s hip hop electronic like G.L.O.B.E. etc but with those sexy house vocals, 80s rule! 8/10 

Bochum Welt - Feelings on a Screen


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

@|>R()|)!G/-\|_ 

That's exactly what I thought when I first heard that track. Even though it's a minimal track, there is always stuff going on.



tekkeN said:


> ^ fuckin ace! loveed every minute of it, the kind of music for everyday, reminded me of old skool 80s hip hop electronic like G.L.O.B.E. etc but with those sexy house vocals, 80s rule! 8/10
> 
> Bochum Welt - Feelings on a Screen



Decent, although I felt it needed a little more "umph" to keep it going. 6/10

Samuel L Session - Inner City Dust (Part 2)


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> Samuel L Session - Inner City Dust (Part 2)



You got the title wrong - this is actually 'Part 4'. I liked it, although IMO 'Part 2' (the track you posted before) is even better. I would describe both tracks as 'techno' (rather than 'minimal') - they reminded me of the kind of stuff James Ruskin played when I saw him in Manchester a few months ago, which I really enjoyed. But 'part 2' is a bit more evil than 'part 4', and also has a better groove. I'm gonna give 'part 4' 6/10 (whereas 'Part 2' gets 7/10).




*Levictus* - this next one's for you - I think you'll really like it!!!


The Advent vs Industrialyzer - My World


----------



## tekkeN

^ yea liked that, as I usually find with Advent vs Industrialyzer, could definitely send everyone off ata party, although the track didn't progress massively 7/10

Cylob - Cut The Midrange, Drop The Bass


----------



## Trichord

tekkeN said:


> Cylob - Cut The Midrange, Drop The Bass



Not bad, maybe 6.5/10.  I didn't feel any magic with that song though...

The Art Of Trance - Cambodia (Clanger Remix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9l3E64KQzsg

One of my oldskool favorites!


----------



## rincewindrocks

Trichord said:


> Not bad, maybe 6.5/10.  I didn't feel any magic with that song though...
> 
> The Art Of Trance - Cambodia (Clanger Remix)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9l3E64KQzsg
> 
> One of my oldskool favorites!



a little boring at first, but i like how it gets going around 2:15 or so...good, but not amazing...I'm sorry, i have respect for the old skool vibe, but it just doesnt get me going that hard 7/10

For shits and giggles, I listened to the Tunnel Vision mix, liked it alot lot better, that one gets a 9/10

GMS - Higher (Remix)


----------



## marsmellow

rincewindrocks said:


> GMS - Higher (Remix)


It's alright. I don't really like psytrance though. It all sounds the same to me. 6/10

Renegade - Terrorist


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

@MDMAhead. Yeah Part 2 does indeed have a better groove than Part 4. Although I have to say that groove is pretty damn evil and tech sounding, nothing like the groove in the funk/disco and derivatives. Yeah, that's a pretty sick sounding techno track - will need to listen to it on my speakers once I get home from work. 8/10 




marsmellow said:


> It's alright. I don't really like psytrance though. It all sounds the same to me. 6/10
> 
> Renegade - Terrorist



Classic tune. Nothing more needs to be said.  9/10

LebelgeElectrod - Because They Don't Exist


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> LebelgeElectrod - Because They Don't Exist



Wow, that was wicked!!! I really didn't know what was gonna happen after that piano at the start - I was just praying it didn't turn into a really cheesy, generic, wobwobwob dubstep track. And luckily enough, it didn't! I don't think I've ever heard those synth sounds in a dubstep track before, so the track certainly gets bonus points for originality. It's one of those tracks that if you heard it dropped in a dubstep set, you'd be thinking 'what the fuck is this???!!!!!!!!' (in a good way). 7/10.




Drexciya - Journey Home


----------



## rincewindrocks

MDMAhead said:


> Wow, that was wicked!!! I really didn't know what was gonna happen after that piano at the start - I was just praying it didn't turn into a really cheesy, generic, wobwobwob dubstep track. And luckily enough, it didn't! I don't think I've ever heard those synth sounds in a dubstep track before, so the track certainly gets bonus points for originality. It's one of those tracks that if you heard it dropped in a dubstep set, you'd be thinking 'what the fuck is this???!!!!!!!!' (in a good way). 7/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drexciya - Journey Home



A bit too poppy for me...just sounds like someone messing around with a pair of synths...some of the back beats are cool, but the leads and the bassline just annoy the fuck out of me 4/10

Misfilter - A Place For You (Hedflux Remix)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

rincewindrocks said:


> Misfilter - A Place For You (Hedflux Remix)


cool track, vocals fit in nicely with the beat. i woulda liked to hear the vocals used more throughout the track tho. *6/10*

Kassem Mosse - Untitled


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

JoeTheStoner said:


> cool track, vocals fit in nicely with the beat. i woulda liked to hear the vocals used more throughout the track tho. *6/10*
> 
> Kassem Mosse - Untitled



Nice deep house with a tribal edge. I always love tribal sounding music. 7/10

Hierophant - Need To Know


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> Hierophant - Need To Know



I enjoyed everything about that! - the gentle breakbeat, the eastern sitar (I think) melody, the dubby bassline, the deep synths, the female vocal. This is up there with the best of Shpongle! 8/10.




Francois Dubois - Tenori (Vince Watson remix)


----------



## Blennz

gentle melodic track but edgy at the same time, i like how the vocals slowly come into it and build it up into a nice ryhthm 8/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA42nu_Ek-M&feature=related


----------



## monstanoodle

Blennz said:


> gentle melodic track but edgy at the same time, i like how the vocals slowly come into it and build it up into a nice ryhthm 8/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA42nu_Ek-M&feature=related



Tis very melodic  And is extremely well produced and has texture and depth in droves. It has a _hint_ of Trance about it, which diminishes my love for it a tad, but otherwise it's noice %) So, I'll give it a 7.5/10 

B. BRAVO - Computa Love 

Here's mine for you: Hip-Hoppy, G-Funkish, Dubsteppy shexiness ^_^


----------



## MDMAhead

monstanoodle said:


> B. BRAVO - Computa Love
> 
> Here's mine for you: Hip-Hoppy, G-Funkish, Dubsteppy shexiness ^_^



Hehe, this is clearly an attempt at making lounge dubstep (or should that be 'lounge-step'?) - the sort of dubstep you might hear in a trendy bar, but would never hear in a proper dubstep club. That said, I actually really liked it - the production was very smooth, and I loved those vocodered vocals too! 7/10.




Well after you posted 'Computa Love', here's some 'Computer Love':


Kraftwerk - Computer Love ('The Mix' version)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

MDMAhead said:


> Kraftwerk - Computer Love ('The Mix' version)




They are always a pleasure to listen to. 8/10

Raymond Scott - "Little Miss Echo"


----------



## JoeTheStoner

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Raymond Scott - "Little Miss Echo"


that was beautiful. nasa should blast that into outer space and id bet Extraterrestrial life would respond with open arms or tentacles or something. plus made in 1963 ? timeless man. ima give it a *10/10*

Balam Acab - Big Boy


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

JoeTheStoner said:


> that was beautiful. nasa should blast that into outer space and id bet Extraterrestrial life would respond with open arms or tentacles or something. plus made in 1963 ? timeless man. ima give it a *10/10*
> 
> Balam Acab - Big Boy



Damn, really good dubby ambient. Really like the child-like vocals. Bring up a nostalgic ambiance. 8/10 

Samuel L Session - Psyche (Part 3)

Btw, MDMAhead, you might want to check this track out. It's fucking good. Samuel L Session is the man! I've liked almost every track of his that I've listened to!


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> Samuel L Session - Psyche (Part 3)
> 
> Btw, MDMAhead, you might want to check this track out. It's fucking good. Samuel L Session is the man! I've liked almost every track of his that I've listened to!



That was good, although it didn't blow me away. 6/10. If you like Samuel L Session, then you should speak to toa$t - he loves this kind of Swedish techno, so he can probably give you some recommendations. I'm pretty sure he'll recommend Adam Beyer, seeing as Beyer is pretty much the King of Swedish techno.


Check this one out:


Adam Beyer & Jesper Dahlback - Number In Between


----------



## skyHiGuy

MDMAhead said:


> That was good, although it didn't blow me away. 6/10. If you like Samuel L Session, then you should speak to toa$t - he loves this kind of Swedish techno, so he can probably give you some recommendations. I'm pretty sure he'll recommend Adam Beyer, seeing as Beyer is pretty much the King of Swedish techno.
> 
> 
> Check this one out:
> 
> 
> Adam Beyer & Jesper Dahlback - Number In Between



nice track. Like the sound vibe a 2.21. 7/10

somthing short n sweet...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doo1fVPu4c4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## rincewindrocks

skyHiGuy said:


> nice track. Like the sound vibe a 2.21. 7/10
> 
> somthing short n sweet...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doo1fVPu4c4&feature=player_embedded



That was fucking awesome! Super glitchy, yet hints of psychedelia poking through 10/10!!

geez, now i gotta come up with something to match that? lol

Neurodriver - Sidewinder


----------



## MDMAhead

rincewindrocks said:


> Neurodriver - Sidewinder



I used to be really into breaks, but haven't heard much of it in the last few years. That was good - nothing amazing - but I'd definitely still dance to it if I heard it in a club. 6/10.



Monaco - What Do You Want From Me?


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I was about to say, this sounds like New Order. But of course it's a side project from Peter Hook! Well, I'm a fan of the New Order sound. Still, I wonder what the point of the side project was if they sound like New Order? Am I missing something here?  8/10

Kinky Movement - Clownin Around


----------



## JoeTheStoner

StarOceanHouse said:


> Kinky Movement - Clownin Around


good the music is good bumpin, but of course the sample of "stuck in the middle with u" really shines over the beat. thats a song i thought id never hear sampled for a house track, and just not snippets of the vocals but the good part of the verse. all elements, vocals included fit really well together. *7.5/10*

Crc - Vaskitsaherra (E.R.P. aka Convextion Remix)


----------



## blauwelichten

JoeTheStoner said:


> good the music is good bumpin, but of course the sample of "stuck in the middle with u" really shines over the beat. thats a song i thought id never hear sampled for a house track, and just not snippets of the vocals but the good part of the verse. all elements, vocals included fit really well together. *7.5/10*
> 
> Crc - Vaskitsaherra (E.R.P. aka Convextion Remix)



Like it, nice electronica, probably good for driving and shagging - 8/10 

 Andrea Parker - Breaking the Code


----------



## MDMAhead

StarOceanHouse said:
			
		

> I was about to say, this sounds like New Order. But of course it's a side project from Peter Hook! Well, I'm a fan of the New Order sound. Still, I wonder what the point of the side project was if they sound like New Order? Am I missing something here? 8/10



Hehe, I think Monaco were formed when New Order first split up (in the mid-90s), so it was never really a side-project - it was more a case of 'I hate the other members of New Order but still want to make music'. Well now they've split up again, and Peter Hook is in a new band called 'Freebass', whereas Bernard Sumner is in a new band called 'Bad Lieutenant'. But of course, I would much prefer it if New Order were still together 





blauwelichten said:


> Andrea Parker - Breaking the Code



You were never gonna top the last track of yours that I rated in this thread (the Sabres Of Paradise track), but this Andrea Parker track is still an excellent slice of moody trip-hop, that reminded me of '6 Underground' by the Sneaker Pimps. I'm gonna give it 7/10.



Sneaker Pimps - 6 Underground


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> Sneaker Pimps - 6 Underground


one of my all time favorites. classic. *9/10*

Claro Intelecto - New Life


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

JoeTheStoner said:


> Claro Intelecto - New Life



*5/10*^

_It started out and I thought it was gonna take a jazzy turn but it never really did, nor did the track develop. not much of a buildup.... wasn't a bad track but a little boring imo._

[url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foTDyCSyKe8&feature=search]Dirty Culture - French Fries (Mindhacker Remix)[/url]

This track is a little goofy but I dig it.


----------



## HigherAwareness

HB Pencil said:


> Don't really listen to this kind of stuff but i was impressed..
> 
> 8/10
> 
> Circa - Ida
> 
> Some deep minimal beats coming from MedSchool...vid is pretty sick to



This is badass I put it in my folder thanks.


----------



## Specktrail

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lU09L-IYm3k.. cant get enough of this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nsct-e-HVE0&feature=related,,, not sure if the links are posted right but ..... worth a try


----------



## Draigan

I listened to the top one (panpot) was good man. Progressive. Not enough drops for me though. I say 5/10 Thats just me though...

This song is just awesome... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=by0H1c5cQfs&feature=sub


----------



## Specktrail

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyVKWBfkU9w


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Draigan said:


> I listened to the top one (panpot) was good man. Progressive. Not enough drops for me though. I say 5/10 Thats just me though...
> 
> This song is just awesome... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=by0H1c5cQfs&feature=sub



This was okay. Not really my cup of tea though, the lyrics felt kinda cheesy. 5/10



Specktrail said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyVKWBfkU9w



You are supposed to listen to the previously posted track and rate it. Then you post your own track.

Pretty sick minimal. Nice synths and progression. 7/10

Billie Ray Martin - Honey (Deep Dish Hoojee Dub)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Billie Ray Martin - Honey (Deep Dish Hoojee Dub)



That was great; full of uplifting vibes and very danceable.  
9/10

Pheonix - "1901 (Tatelarock and Troublemaker Rmx)"


----------



## Draigan

man thats a dr. demento song. I wouldn't call it cheezy, more like demented. but i get what u mean


----------



## Draigan

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> That was great; full of uplifting vibes and very danceable.
> 9/10
> 
> Pheonix - "1901 (Tatelarock and Troublemaker Rmx)"



err reminds me of bad radiohead. 2/5 (just my opinion though...)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVicb10mD-U


----------



## rincewindrocks

Draigan said:


> err reminds me of bad radiohead. 2/5 (just my opinion though...)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVicb10mD-U



ugh...couldnt stand it....1/10

RMS and Peak - Ten Dimensions


----------



## LawnChairSkank

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SEOguApssc


----------



## rincewindrocks

^^this is a rating thread btw, if you just wanna post tracks there are other threads for that


----------



## Draigan

rincewindrocks said:


> ugh...couldnt stand it....1/10
> 
> RMS and Peak - Ten Dimensions



From 5:00 was decent. Not my style I guess. Too flat for my taste. 2/5

one of my fav tracks atm http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfPgj9yu3YY

what about this instrumental (also by redone, not lady gaga...) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ju-zu5hEPK4


----------



## Taoluo

6/10, pretty decent but not my thing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oly01e3ZuSk


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oly01e3ZuSk


Nice hi-nrg intro with some complex sounds and a dynamic build.  Unfortunately, it went way downhill after the first 30 seconds or so.  I wasn't feeling the addition of the classical themes played on electronic harps and pianos, etc...  They just didn't mesh well to me.  Not only that, but it tricks the listener into thinking the awfulness has subsided only to introduce a second (bowel) movement.  
3/10

jimmy Edgar - "Wanna Do It"


----------



## rincewindrocks

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Nice hi-nrg intro with some complex sounds and a dynamic build.  Unfortunately, it went way downhill after the first 30 seconds or so.  I wasn't feeling the addition of the classical themes played on electronic harps and pianos, etc...  They just didn't mesh well to me.  Not only that, but it tricks the listener into thinking the awfulness has subsided only to introduce a second (bowel) movement.
> 3/10
> 
> jimmy Edgar - "Wanna Do It"



sheeeit, that was fucking awesome. i dont usually go in for that type of stuff (i like my dancing shoes) but that was great. sersiouly kept me on my toes "wheres the next sound coming from?!?!?" good call man 9/10

Astrix - Sex Style (Mystical Complex Remix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

rincewindrocks said:


> sheeeit, that was fucking awesome. i dont usually go in for that type of stuff (i like my dancing shoes) but that was great. sersiouly kept me on my toes "wheres the next sound coming from?!?!?" good call man 9/10
> 
> Astrix - Sex Style (Mystical Complex Remix)



Nice! Haven't heard this particular mix of this track, but it's still really good. Astrix is one of the more interesting Israeli full-on producers. 8/10

Some old skul trance:

Billie Ray Martin - Honey (Chicane Club Mix)


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> Some old skul trance:
> 
> Billie Ray Martin - Honey (Chicane Club Mix)



Didn't really do much for me to be honest. It just sounded like 'Don't Give Up' (by Chicane) but with a different vocal. I'm gonna give it 5/10, although it's still better than most of the trance that's around these days.




The Beloved - Sweet Harmony


----------



## CXC

Never heard of The Beloved before, but I sure do appreaciate this track. Quite catchy and musicwise it's pretty good too. 7/10

Egyptian Lover - I cry (night after night)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtfbUD2RKSE&feature=related


----------



## MDMAhead

CXC said:


> Egyptian Lover - I cry (night after night)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtfbUD2RKSE&feature=related



Oh man..........I  electro so much. I hadn't heard that before, but it had such a carefree, happy 80s vibe. They sure don't make 'em like this anymore!!! 8.5/10.




Here's another classic 80s electro track. This one's on Diplo's superb 'Fabriclive' mix CD:


Freestyle - Don't Stop The Rock


----------



## rincewindrocks

MDMAhead said:


> Oh man..........I  electro so much. I hadn't heard that before, but it had such a carefree, happy 80s vibe. They sure don't make 'em like this anymore!!! 8.5/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another classic 80s electro track. This one's on Diplo's superb 'Fabriclive' mix CD:
> 
> 
> Freestyle - Don't Stop The Rock



not a huge electro fan myself...the backing track was alright, but those vocoder lyrics just made me go "ugh". no substance, no originality, and a pain in the ass to listen to...would have enjoyed a straight instrumental more 4/10

Pendulum - Still Grey


----------



## Bomboclat

One of the songs off the album im just not that fond of. 5/10

Tribe Of Issachar - Wardance 

Bringin' it back with the old school.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

lighta!!! that was a dope ass track. Method's rapping fit well with the sounds of the ragga jungle. 9/10

Mampi Swift - One finger


----------



## JoeTheStoner

StarOceanHouse said:


> Mampi Swift - One finger


i enoyed it, especially how that wah-wah-wah sound plays off the bass line. has a neat call and response thing going. plus the other elements add enough variation so i don't get tired of that previously mentioned call and response thing with the bass line. *7/10*

Dj Stingray313 - Sphere Of Influence only a 2 min preview of the song on youtube listen to its entirety @ http://soundcloud.com/futurityworks/sphere-of-influence-1


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> Dj Stingray313 - Sphere Of Influence only a 2 min preview of the song on youtube listen to its entirety @ http://soundcloud.com/futurityworks/sphere-of-influence-1



That was excellent, as I would expect from DJ Stingray. He's definitely one of the most forward-thinking electro producers. This tune combined clinical electro beats with video-game sounds, with some lush Detroit chords to cap things off. If I was being picky, I would've liked to have heard more of those chords (like maybe a breakdown where it's just the chords, without the drums or video-game synths). But yeah..........it's an excellent electro track, that would definitely feature in my sets if I was a DJ!!! 7.5/10.




Here's (I think) my favourite Drexciya track:


Abstract Thought - Bermuda Triangle


----------



## Inoxia

MDMAhead said:


> Abstract Thought - Bermuda Triangle



3/10, it has potential but the drum beat is *awful*.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk_hhaFO9cs
Love this tune, by any chance does anyone know the name of it.


----------



## MDMAhead

Inoxia said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk_hhaFO9cs
> Love this tune, by any chance does anyone know the name of it.



I can't beleive you could give my Drexciya track such a low rating!!!! Is there no one on here apart from me and JoeTheStoner who appreciates proper electro????!!!!!!!!

I'm tempted to give your track a low mark just to get back at you, but I'm not that petty, and in any event, your track is great!!!! And yes - I do know what it's called - it's a version of the classic house track 'Kariya - Let Me Love You For Tonight' (it's the opening track on one of my alltime favourite mix CDs - Mr C - DJ Collection volume 3 - Back To The Old School). To be honest, the version you posted isn't as good as the version that's on that Mr C mix - your version has some extra piano and extra vocals that make the track a little cheesy. But still, I absolutely love that lead synth riff, and the old-school bassline is great too! I'm gonna give it 7/10.

Edit: I've just realised where the bassline in your track comes from too! - it comes from another classic track - Gat Decor - Passion (listen to the track from 5 minutes onwards, and you'll see what I mean). So yeah..........the track you posted seems to be a mashup of 2 classic tracks, and possibly another track as well - I'll let you know if I figure it out!!!




Here's (IMO) a better version of the track:


Kariya - Let Me Love You For Tonight (this is the track I want people to rate)


----------



## StarOceanHouse

wow...the vocals in that track made it really powerful. I could sing my heart out to this track at a club. 8.333333/10

This next track might be too soulful for some peeps..hehe..but I just love michelle weeks powerful voice

Interaction Feat. Michelle Weeks - Show Em How We Do It


----------



## marsmellow

StarOceanHouse said:


> Interaction Feat. Michelle Weeks - Show Em How We Do It


Not my favorite kind of music, but it's not bad. 7/10

Grovskopa - Sex And Violins (Surgeon Remix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

marsmellow said:


> Not my favorite kind of music, but it's not bad. 7/10
> 
> Grovskopa - Sex And Violins (Surgeon Remix)



Pretty cool, I tend to like this kinda of techno. Although a little more "kick" would have been nice. 6.5/10

Michael Jackson - Thriller (Louis La Roche Remix)


----------



## Inoxia

levictus said:


> Michael Jackson - Thriller (Louis La Roche Remix)



Have to say that's the weirdest thing I've heard in a while. Gets pretty good towards the end, though. 6/10. 



MDMAhead said:


> I can't beleive you could give my Drexciya track such a low rating!!!! Is there no one on here apart from me and JoeTheStoner who appreciates proper electro????!!!!!!!!



I liked it, like I said the drum beat just ruins it.  Cheers for the links.



Romero — La Tormenta (Virtual Mix)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Inoxia said:


> Romero — La Tormenta (Virtual Mix)


didn't do much for me. tho i like the piano and synth, i felt it was a very cookie-cutter production lacking any real originality or creativity. just some piano chords, synth arp over a 4/4 beat and a typical vocal. *3/10*

Shed - Keep Time


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Shed - Keep Time


Those sections/breaks switching back and forth was so simple yet so dope.  Pretty dope.
6/10

Martyn - "All I Have is Memories"


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^That was a really cool ambient uplifting track. I looked it up on discogs and says it's dubstep. is that right? cause if that's true then I need to find some more dubstep like this. 8/10

George Clinton - Atomic Dog


----------



## rincewindrocks

StarOceanHouse said:


> ^That was a really cool ambient uplifting track. I looked it up on discogs and says it's dubstep. is that right? cause if that's true then I need to find some more dubstep like this. 8/10
> 
> George Clinton - Atomic Dog



i'm giving it a 9/10 just because its George Clinton, even though its not one of his better songs.

Imogen Heap - Hide and Seek (Roksonix Remix)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

rincewindrocks said:


> Imogen Heap - Hide and Seek (Roksonix Remix)


sounded like what i would expect from a dubstep track with 2 million views. clean production tho im not a fan of that style. *4/10*

Kassem Mosse - Hi Res


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> Kassem Mosse - Hi Res



I seem to remember you posting some Kassem tracks in the Deep thread, which were superb deep house. Well this isn't house - it's more experimental electronica, although it's still deep. It sounds like something Drexciya might put out today if they were still making music, although IMO it's not as good as Drexciya. 6/10.




Circulation - Topaz


----------



## Toxic4Life

MDMAhead said:


> Circulation - Topaz



New to me, liked it  8/10

 Surkin - White knight two


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Surkin - White knight two


When I hear "French" used as an adjective, I normally expect that I will quite like the noun that follows.  For example, _French_ fries are a pretty good snack.  _French_ toast = one of the best kinds of toast.  _French_ kiss?  Sure, why not?  

The same goes for French house.  It's normally pretty good; such is the case w/ that Surkin track.  Although it lost momentum in a couple spots it was a pretty good modern recreation of a classic house sound.
6/10

bRUNA - "We Are Losing Touch (Marc Marzenit Remix)"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> When I hear "French" used as an adjective, I normally expect that I will quite like the noun that follows.  For example, _French_ fries are a pretty good snack.  _French_ toast = one of the best kinds of toast.  _French_ kiss?  Sure, why not?
> 
> The same goes for French house.  It's normally pretty good; such is the case w/ that Surkin track.  Although it lost momentum in a couple spots it was a pretty good modern recreation of a classic house sound.
> 6/10
> 
> bRUNA - "We Are Losing Touch (Marc Marzenit Remix)"



Wow, this is really good. Love the "Perfection hasn't any style! Perfection hasn't any soul!" This is exactly my kind of techno. 8/10

Black Sun Empire - Arrakis


----------



## curiosity

levictus said:


> Wow, this is really good. Love the "Perfection hasn't any style! Perfection hasn't any soul!" This is exactly my kind of techno. 8/10
> 
> Black Sun Empire - Arrakis



not bad i havent heard much dnb and never got the feel for it but i have to give that a 6.5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tv-G4imrmsQ  Requiem For A Dream - Dubstep


----------



## Inoxia

curiosity said:


> not bad i havent heard much dnb and never got the feel for it but i have to give that a 6.5/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tv-G4imrmsQ  Requiem For A Dream - Dubstep



It's great, but I don't think it adds much to the original. 7/10. The video editing is perfect, though. :D

Datura & Usura - Infinity


----------



## stolpioni

Inoxia said:


> It's great, but I don't think it adds much to the original. 7/10. The video editing is perfect, though. :D
> 
> Datura & Usura - Infinity



6/10. It was a pretty good song but it's just not my type of electronica. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ve56DPoyw0o


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> When I hear "French" used as an adjective, I normally expect that I will quite like the noun that follows.  For example, _French_ fries are a pretty good snack.  _French_ toast = one of the best kinds of toast.  _French_ kiss?  Sure, why not?
> 
> The same goes for French house.  It's normally pretty good



QFT, and love the quote in general! %)


----------



## MDMAhead

stolpioni said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ve56DPoyw0o



The groove was ok - leaning a little too much towards bouncy electrohouse for my taste - but still ok. But then about 2/3 of the way through, the most beautiful melody came in. Infact, for a moment I thought I was listening to some long lost Detroit techno classic. But all too soon the melody disappeared, and back came the electrohouse bassline  . The track was still ok, but I'd have loved to have heard that melody used more. 6/10.




Birds & Souls - Birds & Souls


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> The groove was ok - leaning a little too much towards bouncy electrohouse for my taste - but still ok. But then about 2/3 of the way through, the most beautiful melody came in. Infact, for a moment I thought I was listening to some long lost Detroit techno classic. But all too soon the melody disappeared, and back came the electrohouse bassline  . The track was still ok, but I'd have loved to have heard that melody used more. 6/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birds & Souls - Birds & Souls



Pretty cool, tribal vibe. This would be fun to dance while grinding with hot chick at some nice "progressive" club. Although the vocal samples at this start are kinda... "Can't get up" - you know...

I like how the track changes at around 5:35. It leaves the grindfest zone and more into trippy house area. The vocal samples also go very well with the groove of the song, especially the "my soul weighs a thousand pounds". 

This is really what all house tracks should sound like. Groovey and "chick-danceable" but still unique without any of that commercial-house that seems to dominate Kiev's club scene.  

9/10

Some old skul trance:

Gabriel & Dresden - Arcadia (Original Mix)


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> Some old skul trance:
> 
> Gabriel & Dresden - Arcadia (Original Mix)



I've got this track on 'Pete Tong's Future Classics' CD, which came free with Mixmag in early-2005. That CD is memorable for me, because it was the first time I ever heard Alex Smoke  . I remember really liking this Gabriel & Dresden track too, but when I listen to it now, it doesn't sound quite as good. Maybe it's because the youtube sound quality isn't great, or maybe it's just because I'm really not that into trance these days. It's still a well-produced track, but it just doesn't move me like I remember it doing when I first heard it. 6/10.




Underworld - Tin There


----------



## tekkeN

^ mm lovely, its only because of you I have properly checked out Underworld (beyond Cowgirl, Born Slippy and a few others) and its all so good.. this is an excellent track, never gets boring just keeps progressing into new places, reminds me of Orbital (which I have been an avid fan of for a while) but faster and just a bit more TECHNO :D 8/10

anyway this is my kind of shit

Acidwolf - Binedump


----------



## JoeTheStoner

tekkeN said:


> Acidwolf - Binedump


sounds like what would happen if a kid with adhd got a hold of a 303. i dig it, tho it is a tad too hectic for my tastes personally. still a fun track to listen to. *7/10*

Ceo - Everything Is Gonna Be Alright


----------



## marsmellow

JoeTheStoner said:


> Ceo - Everything Is Gonna Be Alright


Good. I like the tribal-ish sound of the drums. 6/10

Asa - Intimate


----------



## StarOceanHouse

That was dope. The beat was good and the melody had me going. Great for the morning. 8/10

Zapp & Roger - Doo Wat Ditty


----------



## MDMAhead

tekkeN said:
			
		

> ^ mm lovely, its only because of you I have properly checked out Underworld (beyond Cowgirl, Born Slippy and a few others) and its all so good.



Ahhh man.........I feel honoured!!!   

One thing I'd definitely recommend you check out is their 'Everything Everything' live DVD - it really is the closest you can get to seeing them live without actually seeing them live 

- here's a couple of tasters from it:

Underworld - Pearls Girl (live)

Underworld - Rez (live)


By the way, I listened to that Acidwolf track you posted, and I agree with everything JoeTheStoner said about it - it's good, but just a lil too hectic for my tastes too 






StarOceanHouse said:


> Zapp & Roger - Doo Wat Ditty



I love 80s pop music, but I gotta be honest - that was a little cheesy even for my tastes! It sounds like it should have been the theme tune to some crap 80s American sitcom. 5/10.




But just to prove my 80s credentials.........


Pet Shop Boys - West End Girls


----------



## rincewindrocks

MDMAhead said:


> Ahhh man.........I feel honoured!!!
> 
> One thing I'd definitely recommend you check out is their 'Everything Everything' live DVD - it really is the closest you can get to seeing them live without actually seeing them live
> 
> - here's a couple of tasters from it:
> 
> Underworld - Pearls Girl (live)
> 
> Underworld - Rez (live)
> 
> 
> By the way, I listened to that Acidwolf track you posted, and I agree with everything JoeTheStoner said about it - it's good, but just a lil too hectic for my tastes too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love 80s pop music, but I gotta be honest - that was a little cheesy even for my tastes! It sounds like it should have been the theme tune to some crap 80s American sitcom. 5/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just to prove my 80s credentials.........
> 
> 
> Pet Shop Boys - West End Girls



yeah, that about proves it. this song would be a helluva lot better without the spoken word/pseudo rapping, but still a classic 8/10

Aerospace - Security Risk


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Hell yeah. As soon as I heard the rolling bass line I started bopping my head. Has a nice buildup. This was really good progressive psy. 8/10

Psymmetrix & Spyrallus - Kelvin Groove


----------



## Inoxia

StarOceanHouse said:


> Psymmetrix & Spyrallus - Kelvin Groove



The dark, undulating sound gave me a sudden craving for dissociation. Bit repetitive but nonetheless, I like it. 7/10.
Great video, too. :D

Nostrum — Ejaculation


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Inoxia said:


> The dark, undulating sound gave me a sudden craving for dissociation. Bit repetitive but nonetheless, I like it. 7/10.
> Great video, too. :D
> 
> Nostrum — Ejaculation



I always enjoy old skul electronic tracks. There is something really appealing about their simplicity. I always thought that one of the fundamental ways that EDM differed from other forms of 'popular' music is that it is supposed to focus exclusively on the sound, without getting involved in gimmicks and 'personality cults'. 7/10

Not a big fan of David Morales, but I big fan of this song mostly because of nostalgia, but also because I really dig the disco sample. 

David Morales - Needin' you II


----------



## blauwelichten

levictus said:


> I always enjoy old skul electronic tracks. There is something really appealing about their simplicity. I always thought that one of the fundamental ways that EDM differed from other forms of 'popular' music is that it is supposed to focus exclusively on the sound, without getting involved in gimmicks and 'personality cults'. 7/10
> 
> Not a big fan of David Morales, but I big fan of this song mostly because of nostalgia, but also because I really dig the disco sample.
> 
> David Morales - Needin' you II



Its a nice song, good house music, but theres something about Morales face annoys the shit out of me, some old school house from 1992

Ann Consuelo - See The Day 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xhuhSAnWk4&feature=related the dub mix is here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q77fV9A2V-c&feature=related


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

blauwelichten said:


> Ann Consuelo - See The Day
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xhuhSAnWk4&feature=related the dub mix is here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q77fV9A2V-c&feature=related



I liked the horns and rhythm but really wasn't feeling the vocals.
4/10 for the original
6.5/10 for the dub mix

Blaze - "Breathe"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Blaze - "Breathe"



A nice soulful house track. Didn't blow my mind, but not at all unpleasant to listen to. 6/10.




Here's Eric Prydz with a real hands-in-the-air anthem:


Pryda - Niton


----------



## afctu

7/10. Nice tune, nothing special, but definately listenable


If you like your house music....rate one of the following, or all of them :D

Joey Negro - Do What You Feel  -1991 Classic House 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MLNWhqdNn8

Masters At Work feat. India - Backfired - 2002 Soulful/Funky House
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75TzgzBknrQ

Sessomato - Moving On - 2009 Uplifting/soulful house
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iENoX3Y_F1U


----------



## StarOceanHouse

afctu said:


> 7/10. Nice tune, nothing special, but definately listenable
> 
> 
> If you like your house music....rate one of the following, or all of them :D




Not exactly the rules but I'll rate my favorite one!

Masters At Work feat. India - Backfired - 2002 Soulful/Funky House
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75TzgzBknrQ

Now this is some quality funky house. I've always liked Masters at Work. Classic producers. 9/10


Some more soulful funky house

Groove Junkies ft. Tc Moses - Free Your Mind (Groove Junkies' Moho Vox)


----------



## afctu

StarOceanHouse said:


> Not exactly the rules but I'll rate my favorite one!
> 
> Masters At Work feat. India - Backfired - 2002 Soulful/Funky House
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75TzgzBknrQ
> 
> Now this is some quality funky house. I've always liked Masters at Work. Classic producers. 9/10
> 
> 
> Some more soulful funky house
> 
> Groove Junkies ft. Tc Moses - Free Your Mind (Groove Junkies' Moho Vox)



sorry, i rushed into the thread, didn't check the rules and got carried away with House music


----------



## afctu

StarOceanHouse said:


> Not exactly the rules but I'll rate my favorite one!
> 
> Masters At Work feat. India - Backfired - 2002 Soulful/Funky House
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75TzgzBknrQ
> 
> Now this is some quality funky house. I've always liked Masters at Work. Classic producers. 9/10
> 
> 
> Some more soulful funky house
> 
> Groove Junkies ft. Tc Moses - Free Your Mind (Groove Junkies' Moho Vox)



Nice soulful/funky house.  Not overly keen on the vocals though, but still a cracker. 8/10 

Sunburst Band - He is (Joey Negro Club Mix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQr2qklmm08


----------



## JoeTheStoner

afctu said:


> Sunburst Band - He is (Joey Negro Club Mix)


thats one classy production. personally imo it coulda gone without the young girls voice talking about "what god is". just don't feel it adds anything to the music. real good beat and stuff tho, nice one man. *7/10*

Mount Sims - Falling Up


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Mount Sims - Falling Up


I like the dark, brooding vocals.  They remind me of Jesus Mary Chain, Joy Division, Love + Rockets, Christian Death, Bauhaus-type stuff.  The music and production was pretty good too. 
6/10
Black Devil Disco Club - "Dali"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Black Devil Disco Club - "Dali"



A nice slice of experimental electronica. My only gripe is that the melodies could've been better. But it was still an enjoyable listen. 6/10.




Mark Knight & Martijn Ten Velden - Piano Test


----------



## StarOceanHouse

The saw wave melody was cool in the beginning and it was awesome how it just started pumping after one minute. I started bouncing around once the piano riff kicked in! Good stuff! That was dope! 8/10

Robin S - Show Me Love


----------



## marsmellow

StarOceanHouse said:


> Robin S - Show Me Love


Classic tune. I love that buzzing synth sound. 9/10

Star Power - X-Ray O.K.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Star Power - X-Ray O.K.


That was entertaining.  It made me want to dance and mentally took me back to big-legged pants and sweaty, swinging pacifiers in dirty, underground venues.  It was driving and aggressive without being threatening and was an overall pleasure to hear.
7/10
L-Vis 1990 - "United Groove (TRG Remix)"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> That was entertaining.  It made me want to dance and mentally took me back to big-legged pants and sweaty, swinging pacifiers in dirty, underground venues.  It was driving and aggressive without being threatening and was an overall pleasure to hear.
> 7/10
> L-Vis 1990 - "United Groove (TRG Remix)"



Pretty cool, nice tribal sounding groove. 6/10

DJ Shadow - Six Days


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> DJ Shadow - Six Days



Really enjoyed that! - was well produced, atmospheric trip hop, without being as intense as a lot of other trip hop. Very nice indeed! 7/10.




The Shamen - Make It Mine (Moby's Deep mix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> The Shamen - Make It Mine (Moby's Deep mix)


The original mix of that was the first "techno" song i ever heard along with LA Style's "James Brown is Dead"  I really like what Moby did with it, especially those beautiful bass tones and the vocal manipulation.
7/10
Space Dimension Controller - Unidentified Flying Osscilator


----------



## blauwelichten

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> The original mix of that was the first "techno" song i ever heard along with LA Style's "James Brown is Dead"  I really like what Moby did with it, especially those beautiful bass tones and the vocal manipulation.
> 7/10
> Space Dimension Controller - Unidentified Flying Osscilator



10/10 really lovely! 

Really into Tiga at the moment after seeing him dj this summer. Fucker is infectious.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=906LOdN4I_c&feature=related


----------



## JoeTheStoner

blauwelichten said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=906LOdN4I_c&feature=related


interesting production, house an electro house vibe, 303, vocals with some weird effects and a breakbeat tossed in. i think it would be a dope acid jam with just the 303 and "mind dimension vocal" but this is kinda too all over the place for me, like it coulda been 3 separate tracks. well that's just my thoughts on it. *6/10*

Silent Servant - Untitled


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

JoeTheStoner said:


> interesting production, house an electro house vibe, 303, vocals with some weird effects and a breakbeat tossed in. i think it would be a dope acid jam with just the 303 and "mind dimension vocal" but this is kinda too all over the place for me, like it coulda been 3 separate tracks. well that's just my thoughts on it. *6/10*
> 
> Silent Servant - Untitled



Nice psychedelic techno. Just the way I like it cool, slow progression. 8/10

Noisia - Gutterpump


----------



## rincewindrocks

levictus said:


> Nice psychedelic techno. Just the way I like it cool, slow progression. 8/10
> 
> Noisia - Gutterpump



very cool shit 10/10

Gorillaz - Feel Good Inc. (Drum & Bass Remix)


----------



## marsmellow

rincewindrocks said:


> very cool shit 10/10
> 
> Gorillaz - Feel Good Inc. (Drum & Bass Remix)


Meh. It's alright, but I like the original better. 5/10

Glenn Wilson & Mike Humphries - Diana's Groove


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

marsmellow said:


> Meh. It's alright, but I like the original better. 5/10
> 
> Glenn Wilson & Mike Humphries - Diana's Groove



Pretty cool dancefloor stomper, even though I tend to like more the minimal side of techno. The quality of the song youtube sounded a little strange however. 6/10


----------



## JoeTheStoner

ya forget to post a tune levictus, stoned huh ? ;p


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Lol, my bad. And I was stone cold sober when I was posting. I did get drunk like hell last night though. 

Lamb - Gorecki (Global Communication Remix)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

levictus said:


> Lol, my bad. And I was stone cold sober when I was posting. I did get drunk like hell last night though.
> 
> Lamb - Gorecki (Global Communication Remix)



hehe, all good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




this Gorecki remix is sick bruv. chill atmosphere, sweet vocals and i love that punchy bass. really good track, i can sincerely say there isn't anything i don't like about it. *9/10*

Meleka - Go - Crazy Cousinz remix


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

JoeTheStoner said:


> hehe, all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this Gorecki remix is sick bruv. chill atmosphere, sweet vocals and i love that punchy bass. really good track, i can sincerely say there isn't anything i don't like about it. *9/10*
> 
> Meleka - Go - Crazy Cousinz remix



Nice tribal remix (or is that UK Funky House?), would love to hear this in the club when hanging out with ladies.  7/10

Sorry, but I had to do this (check the Cheesy "techno" thread):

Snap! - Rhythm is a Dancer


----------



## afctu

levictus said:


> Nice tribal remix (or is that UK Funky House?), would love to hear this in the club when hanging out with ladies.  7/10
> 
> Sorry, but I had to do this (check the Cheesy "techno" thread):
> 
> Snap! - Rhythm is a Dancer



Cheesy indeed, but still a classic  7/10

Shades of Rythm - Sound Of Eden
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um7AIdkwKOc


----------



## JoeTheStoner

levictus said:


> Nice tribal remix (or is that UK Funky House?)


yea, "uk funky" tho funky usually has tribal percussion at just a faster tempo with that reggaeton snare pattern.


afctu said:


> Shades of Rythm - Sound Of Eden


yea this about sums up everything i love about old school tracks, especially the vocals. great track *8/10*

Breach - Fatherless (Doc Daneeka MRR SNRZZ Remix) another funky banger imo.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Breach - Fatherless (Doc Daneeka MRR SNRZZ Remix) another funky banger imo.[/QUOTE]

Sorry dude. 3/10
I don't like the flute sample or riddim and it didn't really do anything interesting.  I do like the bass though.

Kid Koala + Amon Tobin - "Algorithm"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Kid Koala + Amon Tobin - "Algorithm"



Pretty cool, I love the old skul vibes present within the song. I really need to check out more Amon Tobin. 6.5/10

Time to leave the orbit of Planet Earth:

Shpongle - Shpongle Falls


----------



## campaigns

levictus said:


> Time to leave the orbit of Planet Earth:
> 
> Shpongle - Shpongle Falls



9/10.  That's an excellent, excellent song.  I love the sweeping synth sounds--definitely the sort of music I like when I'm tripping.

And now, here is Reso:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0ECH6nzDIc


----------



## rincewindrocks

campaigns said:


> 9/10.  That's an excellent, excellent song.  I love the sweeping synth sounds--definitely the sort of music I like when I'm tripping.
> 
> And now, here is Reso:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0ECH6nzDIc



eh...this is bugging me...its one of those songs i feel i should like, but i just dont. Drumstep is awesome, but this is just...blah. No progressions, no soul. call it a 4/10

I've been singing this song in my head all morning, so here goes

Flight of the Conchords - Inner City Pressure


----------



## MDMAhead

rincewindrocks said:


> I've been singing this song in my head all morning, so here goes
> 
> Flight of the Conchords - Inner City Pressure



I've seen 'Flight Of the Conchords' a few times on TV, and honestly.......I don't find it remotely funny (but then I do have pretty specific tastes in comedy). I'm sure some people probably find it hilarious that they combined Goldie with the Pet Shop Boys, and added some of their own 'funny' lyrics. But it didn't make me laugh, so I'm giving it 2/10.




Royksopp - Poor Leno (Silicone Soul remix)


----------



## afctu

MDMAhead said:


> I've seen 'Flight Of the Conchords' a few times on TV, and honestly.......I don't find it remotely funny (but then I do have pretty specific tastes in comedy). I'm sure some people probably find it hilarious that they combined Goldie with the Pet Shop Boys, and added some of their own 'funny' lyrics. But it didn't make me laugh, so I'm giving it 2/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royksopp - Poor Leno (Silicone Soul remix)



Very nice 8/10


Crystal Waters - Gypsy Woman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TqOlB3yO8Q&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Greenstar420

afctu said:


> Very nice 8/10
> 
> 
> Crystal Waters - Gypsy Woman
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TqOlB3yO8Q&feature=player_embedded



Pretty good, id say 6/10.  Not really my style but still pretty chill.

Here is Bassnectar at house of blues chicago- BOOMBOX

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qp1AwXg84p4


----------



## marsmellow

Greenstar420 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qp1AwXg84p4


The music is okay, but the sound quality is horrible, and it's not one single song. 5/10

Drexciya - Song Of The Green Whale


----------



## MDMAhead

marsmellow said:


> Drexciya - Song Of The Green Whale



I love Drexciya, but that was just a bog-standard electro track. It wasn't bad by any means, but it just lacked the imagination of a lot of their other tracks. 6/10.




Here's some truly mindbending techno:


Dave Angel - Low Blow


----------



## afctu

MDMAhead said:


> I love Drexciya, but that was just a bog-standard electro track. It wasn't bad by any means, but it just lacked the imagination of a lot of their other tracks. 6/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some truly mindbending techno:
> 
> 
> Dave Angel - Low Blow



5/10 Nothing wrong with the tune but not a big fan of Techno, sorry. 


Trotters Independant Traders - Sing For Unity
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxUQAQ0pKTk


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

afctu said:


> 5/10 Nothing wrong with the tune but not a big fan of Techno, sorry.
> 
> 
> Trotters Independant Traders - Sing For Unity
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxUQAQ0pKTk



I like happy vibe of this track. It's happy without being cheezy. The vocal sample is also pretty PLURy. Harmony + Unity!  8/10

Calyx - Get Myself To You


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> Calyx - Get Myself To You



That was a pretty bog-standard techstep track. Nothing special IMO. 4/10.




Kraftwerk - Elektro Kardiogramm (live)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

MDMAhead;8762109
[URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUpb4JMk-EQ" said:
			
		

> Kraftwerk - Elektro Kardiogramm (live)[/URL]


All the parts fit perfectly.  It couldn't have been much tighter.  _That's_ the power of German Engineering.
9/10
Bobby Peru - "Erotic Discourse"


----------



## JoeTheStoner

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Bobby Peru - "Erotic Discourse"


 interesting sound. can't say i've heard anything like that... ever. points for originality and sounding good and bizarre at the same time *6.5/10*

Soultek - World Of Dreams


----------



## marsmellow

JoeTheStoner said:


> Soultek - World Of Dreams


This is very good. I like pretty much everything about it, and especially the wave sounds at the beginning. 9/10

Spacetime Continuum - Swing Fantasy


----------



## rincewindrocks

marsmellow said:


> This is very good. I like pretty much everything about it, and especially the wave sounds at the beginning. 9/10
> 
> Spacetime Continuum - Swing Fantasy



that was dope...usually not into minimal, but that was just so perfectly put together....great track 9/10

Shulman - Transmissions in Bloom


----------



## MDMAhead

rincewindrocks said:


> Shulman - Transmissions in Bloom



A nice ambient track. It went on a bit too long, but then I guess a lot of ambient tracks do   6/10.



Arthur Baker - Tear Down The Walls (Riva Starr remix)


----------



## marsmellow

MDMAhead said:


> Arthur Baker - Tear Down The Walls (Riva Starr remix)


I'm not feeling it. The vocals are too repetitive. It says "tear down the walls" about 70 times too many. I do like the piano (?) part that starts around 3:54 though. 4/10

Anthony Rother - Hacker


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> A nice ambient track. It went on a bit too long, but then I guess a lot of ambient tracks do   6/10.
> 
> 
> 
> Arthur Baker - Tear Down The Walls (Riva Starr remix)



Interesting track, it's almost like their trying to get a retro 80s vibe with those vocals, synths and piano samples. 7/10



marsmellow said:


> I'm not feeling it. The vocals are too repetitive. It says "tear down the walls" about 70 times too many. I do like the piano (?) part that starts around 3:54 though. 4/10
> 
> Anthony Rother - Hacker



The electronic part of the track was okay, but I found the German vocals a little annoying. 5/10

Shpongle - Divine Moments of Truth (Live)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

levictus said:


> Shpongle - Divine Moments of Truth (Live)


cool performance. the music is good, the artists passion really comes through in the video, like i know this is straight from the heart and soul. the sounds are wild like electronic, tribal, chanting vocals. its like a tribal ritual from the future. good stuff *8.5/10*

Lost Trax - Lost Trax 2


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

JoeTheStoner said:


> Lost Trax - Lost Trax 2



It's sounds like it was made recently but wanted to have been made in the mid-90's.  My ears especially like following those drum patterns b/c the snares sound very much like breaks and the hi-hat patterns were nice and layered.
6/10

Swen Weber - "First Stroke"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Swen Weber - "First Stroke"



The groove was a pretty generic minimal/electrohouse groove. It reminded me of all the crap clubs/festivals I've been to over the last few years. I enjoyed the breakdowns, but they made me think that something interesting was gonna happen, when actually all that happened at the end of the breakdown was the track went back into that generic groove. It's not the worst track I've ever heard, and I would still dance to it in a club (Read: I have danced to it in a club on numerous occasions), but it was nothing special. 5/10.




Anthony Rother - Destroy Him My Robots


----------



## hedorah

JoeTheStoner said:


> ya forget to post a tune levictus, stoned huh ? ;p



no song, so i give it a 0/0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LynXLAYTgEE


----------



## MDMAhead

hedorah said:


> no song, so i give it a 0/0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LynXLAYTgEE


----------



## MDMAhead

Anthony Rother - Destroy Him My Robots


----------



## StarOceanHouse

That was fucking awesome!!!! I felt like I was stuck in a prison for cyborgs and I needed to escape. um yeah, pure electro goodness 9/10

SNAP! - rhythm is a dancer


----------



## marsmellow

StarOceanHouse said:


> SNAP! - rhythm is a dancer


Damn, this song brings back some memories. Reminds me of elementary school. Awesome. 8.5/10

Culture Beat - Mr. Vain

That one is even better. My favorite from that time. :D


----------



## MDMAhead

marsmellow said:


> Culture Beat - Mr. Vain
> 
> That one is even better. My favorite from that time. :D



I was massively into commercial dance music in the early-90s - Snap, The Shamen, The KLF, 2 Unlimited etc etc etc. But for some reason I never really liked 'Mr. Vain'. I always used to think it was just a poor imitation of 'Rhythm Is A Dancer' by Snap, and listening to it again now, I still think that. 4/10.




2 Unlimited - Get Ready For This


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

marsmellow said:


> Culture Beat - Mr. Vain
> 
> That one is even better. My favorite from that time. :D



That track is more proof that hip-house was one of the worst genres ever.  The female vocals and bassline were okay but that one finger synth progression and the rap were pretty corny.
3/10

Evil Nine - "Cakehole"


----------



## marsmellow

> That track is more proof that hip-house was one of the worst genres ever.


OMG. How can you speak such blasphemy?! I am totally offended. I love the corniness and cheapness of it. 

I  Mr. Vain. 


MDMAhead said:


> 2 Unlimited - Get Ready For This


I love this one too. Can't listen to it and enjoy it anymore though, because it's just played out by now. Heard it way too many times, it was played at almost every basketball game and pep rally I went to in school. 6/10 


|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Evil Nine - "Cakehole"


Pretty good, but I wish it had a little more energy. It kind of plods along slowly in a depressing kind of way. I like faster breaks. 7/10

Radio Slave - Grindhouse (Terence Fixmer remix)


----------



## MDMAhead

marsmellow said:


> Radio Slave - Grindhouse (Terence Fixmer remix)



I'm already familiar with the Dubfire remix of 'Grindhouse' - I love that nasty, snarling synth sound, but the groove (in the Dubfire remix) is a bit too plippy-ploppy minimal for my liking. Well anyway.......the groove in this Fixmer remix is much better - it's kindof ploddy (in a good way) progressive house, and overall the track has quite a dark feel, which I like. My only gripe is I wish Fixmer had used that snarling synth sound more (the one at 3:15). Anyway, I'm gonna give it 7/10.




Here's one for you, Marsmellow:


Oliver Lieb - Lightspeed (Circulation remix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> I'm already familiar with the Dubfire remix of 'Grindhouse' - I love that nasty, snarling synth sound, but the groove (in the Dubfire remix) is a bit too plippy-ploppy minimal for my liking. Well anyway.......the groove in this Fixmer remix is much better - it's kindof ploddy (in a good way) progressive house, and overall the track has quite a dark feel, which I like. My only gripe is I wish Fixmer had used that snarling synth sound more (the one at 3:15). Anyway, I'm gonna give it 7/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one for you, Marsmellow:
> 
> 
> Oliver Lieb - Lightspeed (Circulation remix)



I really like darkish, techno that it isn't too loud and his subtle but complex synths/progressions/breakdowns. 8/10

One of the first electronic tracks that I really liked. Ah childhood... 

The Prodigy - No Good


----------



## tekkeN

levictus said:


> One of the first electronic tracks that I really liked. Ah childhood...
> 
> The Prodigy - No Good



absolute classic, got to be _at least_ 9/10 %)

*Dr. Lefty- Get Mad Now *


----------



## JoeTheStoner

tekkeN said:


> *Dr. Lefty- Get Mad Now *


production is too add for my tastes. tho from 2:18 on there is an interesting glitchy, speedy groove going on. just overall its not my cup of tea to be honest. *5/10* 

Svreca - Utero (Regis Remix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Svreca - Utero (Regis Remix)


That had a good beat made of cool sounds and a lush vibe but it didn't change enough for me.  I got bored with it after about two minutes.
6/10

Splatinum - "Vadonna's Magina"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> That had a good beat made of cool sounds and a lush vibe but it didn't change enough for me.  I got bored with it after about two minutes.
> 6/10
> 
> Splatinum - "Vadonna's Magina"



That was okay, nothing special IMO. 4/10

This before they sold out and started making suburban american pseudo-psytrance:

Infected Mushroom - Dancing with Kadafi


----------



## marsmellow

MDMAhead said:


> Here's one for you, Marsmellow:
> 
> Oliver Lieb - Lightspeed (Circulation remix)


Good! Even better than I expected. Though I figured it would be good, since it's a Circulation remix of an Oliver Lieb track. 8.5/10


levictus said:


> Infected Mushroom - Dancing with Kadafi


This song is weird. Not bad, but weird. I think it's because they use about a hundred different instruments in it. Everything from a piano to some Middle Eastern flute thing. In my opinion, they don't fit together very well. I might like it if I listened to it some more though. Sounds like it would take some getting used to. Strange song. 6/10

Space Cube - Outbound


----------



## MDMAhead

marsmellow said:


> Space Cube - Outbound



I love me some old-school jungle!!! This isn't my favourite jungle track, but I reckon it'd still tear it up at a rave!!! 7/10.

Glad you liked the Circulation remix, by the way! - I know you're a fan of both Lieb and Circulation, so figured you'd like it 




Anthony Rother - Maschinewelt (live)


----------



## Part Time Junkie

MDMAhead said:


> I love me some old-school jungle!!! This isn't my favourite jungle track, but I reckon it'd still tear it up at a rave!!! 7/10.
> 
> Glad you liked the Circulation remix, by the way! - I know you're a fan of both Lieb and Circulation, so figured you'd like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony Rother - Maschinewelt (live)



I like that! 7/10 - not an all time classic for me but I would boogie down to it  do like a bit of electro!

Here's mine a remix I actually prefer to the original! Pure filth!

Deekline - Don't Smoke Da Reefer (Twocker's Re-Rub)


----------



## JoshE

Part Time Junkie said:


> Deekline - Don't Smoke Da Reefer (Twocker's Re-Rub)



Fuck yea man! That would be awesome in a club..Thanks for sharing 8/10

*The Apple Tree - A Tribute to Glitch Mo*b


----------



## marsmellow

GurnEr JoshE said:


> *The Apple Tree - A Tribute to Glitch Mo*b


I like segment 3 and the beginning of segment 4, but a lot of this sounds like disorganized noise to me. Like they just pressed buttons randomly for a while, and decided to call it a song. 5/10

Illuminatus - Love Technique


----------



## JoeTheStoner

marsmellow said:


> Illuminatus - Love Technique


wicked 90s acid trance. not much to say, just that's its a good track. *7/10*

ASC - Absent Mind


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> ASC - Absent Mind


File that under "Works Well w/ Tryptamines"
9/10

Mochipet - Turbo Thizz Petnation (Mindelixir Remix)


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Mochipet - Turbo Thizz Petnation (Mindelixir Remix)



Wow that was some crazy dubstep/hiphop/IDM thing. I reckon Thizzerfershizzer would probably love it!!! I thought it was ok - didn't blow my mind, but certainly an interesting production! 6/10.





Mono808 - Correlations


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> Mono808 - Correlations


very interesting production. unique sound, had this sort of dreamlike quality to me, reminds me of ketamine, man i could go for some k right about now. the bizarre vocals work nicely in the track. good stuff *7/10*

Commix - Japanese Electronics (Instra:Mental Moog Remix)


----------



## Part Time Junkie

JoeTheStoner said:


> very interesting production. unique sound, had this sort of dreamlike quality to me, reminds me of ketamine, man i could go for some k right about now. the bizarre vocals work nicely in the track. good stuff *7/10*
> 
> Commix - Japanese Electronics (Instra:Mental Moog Remix)



3/10 nearly gave it a 4 but had to go for a 3 in the end. I normally like most forms of music too weirdly. Really sorry but I really didn't like that at all, I like Deep and Dubstep and I'm a huge fan of both Commix and Instra:Mental but it really didn't do it for me... I feel bad know haha. Would be good on a comedown though 

Right I'm gonna pump it up a bit (well quite a lot actually ) ...

Dynamo City - One Night In Hackney

If you don't like it at first wait for the vocals it get's really good then!


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Part Time Junkie said:


> 3/10 nearly gave it a 4 but had to go for a 3 in the end. I normally like most forms of music too weirdly. Really sorry but I really didn't like that at all, I like Deep and Dubstep and I'm a huge fan of both Commix and Instra:Mental but it really didn't do it for me... I feel bad know haha. Would be good on a comedown though
> 
> Right I'm gonna pump it up a bit (well quite a lot actually ) ...
> 
> Dynamo City - One Night In Hackney
> 
> If you don't like it at first wait for the vocals it get's really good then!



Pretty cool track, nothing too original. But it has a nice upbeat vibe to it. I also like the description of going to techno party. What's that?  6/10 

I don't normally listen to Rusko, but this track is okay:

Rusko - Hold On


----------



## CXC

levictus said:


> I don't normally listen to Rusko, but this track is okay:
> 
> Rusko - Hold On



Hmm, it didn't really convince me. To me the video clip is totally ridiculous, but I'm sure it's well thought through and will appeal to certain groups of people (no offence meant ;-). On the other hand there are definetely much more annoying commercial tracks out there, so it isn't that bad after all  5/10

Armando - terminator
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wq82_3L1tII


----------



## Bomboclat

I enjoy Chi-Town Acid Funk House, but I could really get into it.
6.5/10

This song has been blowin' up recently, its so good!!!!
Justin Martin & Ardalan - Mr. Spock (Original Mix)


----------



## MDMAhead

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> This song has been blowin' up recently, its so good!!!!
> Justin Martin & Ardalan - Mr. Spock (Original Mix)



Is it just me, or does this track sample 'Drop It Like It's Hot' by Snoop Dogg - it has the same boomy bass drums, the same popping sound (which I think Snoop Dogg makes by pulling his finger against the inside of his cheek, if you know what I mean), and the same 'oooooooooooohhhhh' female vocal sound. Anyway, it's a cool house track, that would really get the crowd bumpin early in the night! 7/10.




Aural Imbalance - Key Elements


----------



## Bomboclat

Lol it directly samples Drop It Like Its Hott, thats the point 

Im flabbergasted that you'd post a DnB track, MDMAhead!!! I loved it, and am downloading it now. Reminded me of some old school Omni Trio stuff, or the stuff on that old game for n64, 1080 air. (anyone remember that game?!)

8/10 from me, that was great!!!

More tech-house!!!

John Graham aka Quivver - Yeah Yeah (Original Mix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Lol it directly samples Drop It Like Its Hott, thats the point
> 
> Im flabbergasted that you'd post a DnB track, MDMAhead!!! I loved it, and am downloading it now. Reminded me of some old school Omni Trio stuff, or the stuff on that old game for n64, 1080 air. (anyone remember that game?!)
> 
> 8/10 from me, that was great!!!
> 
> More tech-house!!!
> 
> John Graham aka Quivver - Yeah Yeah (Original Mix)



That was really good! Exactly how I like my tech-house, nice and techy with a touch of psychedelia.

Eat Static - The First Revelation


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> Eat Static - The First Revelation



That was really good!!! It started off as a really lush ambient house track, but then turned in to one of the best psytrance tracks I've ever heard!!! - really techy and interesting, and no way near as formulaic as a lot of the psytrance I've heard. I can't beleive I'm doing this, but I'm actually gonna give this 8/10, which is the highest I've ever given a psytrance track!!!!!





J Majik - Solarize


----------



## marsmellow

MDMAhead said:


> J Majik - Solarize


A little bit too repetitive and monotonous for me. 5/10

Duran Duran Duran - Face Blast


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Duran Duran Duran - Face Blast


That had me laughing.  The samples were dirty enough to be humorous w/out being overly vulgar.  The drop happens right where it's expected.  Overall, it's like a hardcore/breakcore approach to Miami bass music.  I liked it alot.
6/10

This is probably one of my favorite pieces of breakbeat.
Gotye - "Distinctive Sound"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> This is probably one of my favorite pieces of breakbeat.
> Gotye - "Distinctive Sound"



Funky and laid-back - it reminded me of The Avalanches. 6/10.




Greg Gow - The Bridge (Late Night Grand River Mix)


----------



## Bomboclat

Great builds on that song. I could totally see myself going off to that tune, even though the synth work wasnt really my style. Nice clean beats though, and great energy, though very chill. 7/10

FPS - Bad Habits

This track is absolutely bonkers, the ethereal synth sounds in it blow my mind.


----------



## marsmellow

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> FPS - Bad Habits


Very nice. I do like the sounds in this one a lot. Except for those bursts of white noise. Those made me think my headphones were malfunctioning for a second. 7.5/10

Alter Ego vs. David Holmes - The Evil Needle


----------



## JoeTheStoner

marsmellow said:


> Alter Ego vs. David Holmes - The Evil Needle


hard, fast, raw techno. this would definitely get the club goers pumped. i like @ 4:50 how it has the vinyl rewind effect into some jazzy break then some static noise sound and back into the rawness. its like the raw beat is saying "gtfo break, this is my track arghh" *7/10*

Pariah - The Slump


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

marsmellow said:


> Very nice. I do like the sounds in this one a lot. Except for those bursts of white noise. Those made me think my headphones were malfunctioning for a second. 7.5/10
> 
> Alter Ego vs. David Holmes - The Evil Needle



Nice! I always dig the spaced out vibe of tribal house. I'd imagine it would be very good for dancing. Although just a little bit more variety would be nice. 6/10



JoeTheStoner said:


> hard, fast, raw techno. this would definitely get the club goers pumped. i like @ 4:50 how it has the vinyl rewind effect into some jazzy break then some static noise sound and back into the rawness. its like the raw beat is saying "gtfo break, this is my track arghh" *7/10*
> 
> Pariah - The Slump



Started out a little bland, but I really dig how the vibe of the track changes around 2:00. The vocal samples also work well IMO. I need to look into more UKG. 7/10

Some early 90s old skul:

The Prodigy - Out of Space


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> The Prodigy - Out of Space


That's pretty classic.  It wouldn't be right to give it a bad rating.
8/10
Einsturzende Neubauten - "Feurio (Remix)"


----------



## Bomboclat

I was so ready for that song to finally drop, and it made me a bit sad that it didnt. I kinda liked that though, it definitely made want to listen to the entire track. I could see that being very fun to listen to live, as it was fun just listening to it on my computer. Great sounds with it too, so a definitely 7.5/10 from me.

Mason - The Ridge (Oliver Klein & Peter Jürgens Remix) 

Tech-house binge, yes? yes!


----------



## MDMAhead

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Mason - The Ridge (Oliver Klein & Peter Jürgens Remix)
> 
> Tech-house binge, yes? yes!



Man this is the shit!!! - deep and dubby Burridge-esque tech-house, with some nice melodies to boot!!! 8/10. It's also good to see so many tracks now being uploaded to youtube in HD. Even as little as a year ago, the sound quality of youtube clips was generally poor, but things are really starting to improve!!!

Also glad you liked the Aural Imbalance track!!! - I can definitely see the Omni Trio comparison, but for me the biggest comparison would have to be LTJ Bukem. I can't beleive I only found out about Aural Imbalance recently - everything I've heard of his has been top-notch!




Anyway.........let's continue with the tech-house theme:


Eddie Richards - Someday


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> Man this is the shit!!! - deep and dubby Burridge-esque tech-house, with some nice melodies to boot!!! 8/10. It's also good to see so many tracks now being uploaded to youtube in HD. Even as little as a year ago, the sound quality of youtube clips was generally poor, but things are really starting to improve!!!
> 
> Also glad you liked the Aural Imbalance track!!! - I can definitely see the Omni Trio comparison, but for me the biggest comparison would have to be LTJ Bukem. I can't beleive I only found out about Aural Imbalance recently - everything I've heard of his has been top-notch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway.........let's continue with the tech-house theme:
> 
> 
> Eddie Richards - Someday




Pretty good track, I like it's funky vibe. 7/10

The Egg - Lost at Sea


----------



## marsmellow

levictus said:


> The Egg - Lost at Sea


This is a very beautiful song!! I love it. Very relaxing. I'm going to have to listen to some more music by The Egg. The video goes really good with the music too. 9/10

Open Mind - The Trance


----------



## rakketakke

Nice track ! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GuPlptqH9k
Biochip C - mary juana

Fuckin' hell I wish I would have experienced the music back then.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GuPlptqH9k
> Biochip C - mary juana


That was pretty far removed from my usual preferences but in this case, that's a good thing.  The older I get, the less I'm attracted to fast tempos but that made me feel 16 again.  Long live ACIEEEEEED!
7/10
James Zabiela - Blame


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> James Zabiela - Blame



That was good - was well-produced, and had some cool changeups between 4/4 and breakbests, although I did get a little bored of the track by the end. 6/10.




Vince Watson - Mystical Rhythm


----------



## HigherAwareness

MDMAhead said:


> That was good - was well-produced, and had some cool changeups between 4/4 and breakbests, although I did get a little bored of the track by the end. 6/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince Watson - Mystical Rhythm


Awesome song.... My estimationis that it is about 130 BPM. Definitely relaxing. I would call it Trance. Almost Ibiza like. There are almost some elements of house I.e. some of the synths sound more like samples of funk or jazz,disco....actually not. There is a slight house (funk) sound but it is very sutle. definitely Trance. but not cheesy epic stadium mc trance The breakdown is ecstatic. this has been added to my favorites wich doesent happen alot. Thanks for sharing.

the following vid is a mix . Culture beat's Mr. Vein (1993) vs. Snap 's rythym is a dancer.93 or 94 Old school as hell. It can best be described as eurodance or early Techno but not like detroit techno with lots of robotic and space ship sounds. Just plain nasty as hell check it out 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kw3ziKi3aU


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

HigherAwareness said:


> Awesome song.... My estimationis that it is about 130 BPM. Definitely relaxing. I would call it Trance. Almost Ibiza like. There are almost some elements of house I.e. some of the synths sound more like samples of funk or jazz,disco....actually not. There is a slight house (funk) sound but it is very sutle. definitely Trance. but not cheesy epic stadium mc trance The breakdown is ecstatic. this has been added to my favorites wich doesent happen alot. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> the following vid is a mix . Culture beat's Mr. Vein (1993) vs. Snap 's rythym is a dancer.93 or 94 Old school as hell. It can best be described as eurodance or early Techno but not like detroit techno with lots of robotic and space ship sounds. Just plain nasty as hell check it out
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kw3ziKi3aU



Cheezy as hell, but I'll give it props for being old skul. 6/10

In a similar vein:

London Beat - I've been Thinking about You


----------



## JoeTheStoner

levictus said:


> London Beat - I've been Thinking about You


yea, this could only work in the 90s. like if it was the 2000s it would just be cheese overload but since its the 90s it has that nostalgia factor which is why im giving it *6.5/10* and also if i knew the lyrics i guarantee id be singing along while puffin a joint. would be a good song to play in the car during a road trip id imagie as well.

Inner City - Big Fun


----------



## HigherAwareness

levictus said:


> Cheezy as hell, but I'll give it props for being old skul. 6/10
> 
> In a similar vein:
> 
> London Beat - I've been Thinking about You


Ohh come on I saw you dancin.


----------



## marsmellow

JoeTheStoner said:


> Inner City - Big Fun


Total classic. This is still as good as the first time I heard it. 9/10

Ultraviolet - Kites (Fantasy Flite Part One)


----------



## MDMAhead

marsmellow said:


> Ultraviolet - Kites (Fantasy Flite Part One)



Absolutely brilliant track!!! - had that classic old-school feel - I loved the breakbeat, I loved the vocal, and the melodies were phenomenal!!!! I'm gonna give it 8/10, although I may upgrade it to a 9 after a few more listens. Excellent stuff!!!!




Here's a 10/10 track if ever there was one:


Underworld - Rez (live)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> Underworld - Rez (live)


this is one of those posts im tempted to pass up to see what someone else would rate it but im bored and feel like posting =/ anywho rez is one of the finest slices of edm, eh music in general the world has ever known. always gives me chills. flawless to the point where i wonder does a *10* even do it justice ? 

Mosca - Tilt Shift


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> Absolutely brilliant track!!! - had that classic old-school feel - I loved the breakbeat, I loved the vocal, and the melodies were phenomenal!!!! I'm gonna give it 8/10, although I may upgrade it to a 9 after a few more listens. Excellent stuff!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a 10/10 track if ever there was one:
> 
> 
> Underworld - Rez (live)



Rez is probably my favourite Underworld track, I bet it would insane to hear it live - it has a perfect structure for live dance shows. Love how everyone goes crazy at 1:30. 9/10



JoeTheStoner said:


> this is one of those posts im tempted to pass up to see what someone else would rate it but im bored and feel like posting =/ anywho rez is one of the finest slices of edm, eh music in general the world has ever known. always gives me chills. flawless to the point where i wonder does a *10* even do it justice ?
> 
> Mosca - Tilt Shift



Nice smooth track, reminds of the music that was playing at this club I went to last night.  7.5/10

From the masters of 'soulful' Drum & Bass before liquid even came into existence: 

EZ Rollers - Dust


----------



## marsmellow

levictus said:


> EZ Rollers - Dust


Nooo... the video ends in the middle of the song. Anyways, this is pretty good. I really like the drums/breakbeat in this. Very energetic beat. 7/10

MSD - Action


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> Rez is probably my favourite Underworld track, I bet it would insane to hear it live - it has a perfect structure for live dance shows



Here's what it sounded like when I saw them live in Melbourne

(that's actually my youtube clip)


----------



## StarOceanHouse

marsmellow said:


> Nooo... the video ends in the middle of the song. Anyways, this is pretty good. I really like the drums/breakbeat in this. Very energetic beat. 7/10
> 
> MSD - Action



That was a pretty cool track. The drum beat was pretty interesting. It sounds like a mellower style of hardcore 7/10

Furry Phreaks Ft Terra Deva - Soothe(Prisoner of Technology Mix)


----------



## MilliVanilli

Not a bad tune. I haven't really sat down and listened to drum & bass before, so I don't know what defines a good or bad song. But I enjoyed that. 7/10

Pantha Du Prince - Lay in a Shimmer

Awesomely chilled song


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Pantha Du Prince - Lay in a Shimmer


I heard Pantha Du Prince for the first time this summer and really like him.  His work is a great example of chill w/out being boring; intelligent w/out being pretentious.  The gently ringing bells/chimes throughout along with that microscopic 4x4 beat built a track that has beauty and movement.
7/10

Saru - "Something Stronger"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> I heard Pantha Du Prince for the first time this summer and really like him.  His work is a great example of chill w/out being boring; intelligent w/out being pretentious.  The gently ringing bells/chimes throughout along with that microscopic 4x4 beat built a track that has beauty and movement.
> 7/10
> 
> Saru - "Something Stronger"



Some really fine downtempo. Chilled to near perfection. 8/10

Charanjit Singh - Raga Bhairav


----------



## marsmellow

levictus said:


> Charanjit Singh - Raga Bhairav


Really good, especially considering that it was made in 1982. Very ahead of its time. It's also really catchy. It got stuck in my head the other day, and a couple times before that. 8/10

The Invisible Man - The Beginning


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> The Invisible Man - The Beginning



That's my type of jungle.  The drums aren't a constantly repeating pattern.  There's a new chop thrown into each phrase as a fill so the drums never get old.  I also like the stuttery-type of drums vs. rolling DnB drumlines so that fit the bill nicely.  The screaming vocal sample and pads are nice and spooky.  I could've done w/out the "ow wow ow wow-a" vocal bit.  I thought it contradicted the track's tone a bit. Overall, a good track from jungle's glory days.
6.5/10

The Merkin Dream - "Ting is Alright"


----------



## JoeTheStoner

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> The Merkin Dream - "Ting is Alright"


really diggin this. laid back, mellow, dreamy, sunday afternoon lazy vibe. *7/10 *

onmutu mechanicks - constant x


----------



## HigherAwareness

JoeTheStoner said:


> really diggin this. laid back, mellow, dreamy, sunday afternoon lazy vibe. *7/10 *
> 
> onmutu mechanicks - constant x


Really like this...It's soft. I would call it tech-house . The youtube channel called it dub but it didnt sound carribean or like garage(dub) at all. 7/10


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffBfq2O04UE

Usher House of love 1999 I would call it acid techno. Acid bcuz there is obviously a roland 303 (acid) squeeling around in there. check it out


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffBfq2O04UE


What a good way to start the day!  That has such a classic sound with the 303 and soulful vocals.  That's that type of stuff I imagine when I think of the "heyday" of raving.  It sounds early-90's but unlike "Mr. Vain" etc...is relatively cheese free.
7/10
Hardfloor - "Acperience 1"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> What a good way to start the day!  That has such a classic sound with the 303 and soulful vocals.  That's that type of stuff I imagine when I think of the "heyday" of raving.  It sounds early-90's but unlike "Mr. Vain" etc...is relatively cheese free.
> 7/10
> Hardfloor - "Acperience 1"



Classic tune! And still sounds wicked, there is something about the raw energy in such old skul songs. 8/10

Michael Dow - Ascent


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> Michael Dow - Ascent



That was ok - there was nothing ultra-annoying about it. But it was still just a pretty average trance track IMO. 5/10.




Here's some James Holden magic:


Solid Sessions - Janeiro (James Holden remix)


----------



## realhighrealfast

MDMAhead said:


> That was ok - there was nothing ultra-annoying about it. But it was still just a pretty average trance track IMO. 5/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some James Holden magic:
> 
> 
> Solid Sessions - Janeiro (James Holden remix)



7/10 Pretty good surprised never heard it.
Imprintz & Kloe - Bulldog (Original Mix)


----------



## Unbreakable

7/10 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CN8MnRZcgJ4&feature=related
Ke$ha - Tik Tok (Daytona  Remix)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Unbreakable said:


> Ke$ha - Tik Tok (Daytona  Remix)


this is just my opinion but i can't stand this track. i hate Ke$ha and unimaginative wobble dubstep. so putting the two together is very painful to listen to. *0/10*

DBX - Losing Control (Carl Craig Remix)


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> DBX - Losing Control (Carl Craig Remix)



Whoaaaaaa!!! That was some fucked-up shit!!! I've heard the original 'Losing Control' (it's in Richie Hawtin's 2005 TDK Timewarp set, which is one of the extra features on his DE9 Transitions DVD). This Carl Craig remix reminded me of 'Energy Flash' by Joey Beltram, but in a way even more fucked-up   Good stuff!!! 7/10.

By the way Joe, I think you were being a little harsh in giving the previous track 0/10. I would've given it 1/10.  




Underworld - Bird 1


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Underworld - Bird 1


I loved that. It's like singer/songwriter EDM.
9/10

Sven Vath - "Robot"


----------



## MilliVanilli

I am bias towards this song already because I lovvvvveeee Sven! Definitely one of his more obscure songs, so robot-y and mechanical. Can't say I had heard it before. Not bad though 7/10. That video is whacked.

Atlas Sound - Let The Blind Lead Those Who Can See But Cannot Feel

Heaven


----------



## MDMAhead

MilliVanilli said:


> Atlas Sound - Let The Blind Lead Those Who Can See But Cannot Feel
> 
> Heaven



Wow, when the track first started with those ambient synths, I was sure that it was gonna break out into some really cheesy electrohouse or dubstep beat. But it didn't! It remained ambient, and was all the better for it! It reminded me a bit of 'Endorphin' by Burial, although I don't think it's quite as good as 'Endorphin'. But it's still good enough to get a 7/10 from me 




Burial - Endorphin


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> Wow, when the track first started with those ambient synths, I was sure that it was gonna break out into some really cheesy electrohouse or dubstep beat. But it didn't! It remained ambient, and was all the better for it! It reminded me a bit of 'Endorphin' by Burial, although I don't think it's quite as good as 'Endorphin'. But it's still good enough to get a 7/10 from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burial - Endorphin



Really interesting track. A fresh take on ambient. Although I feel this track really needs a drop  or something. This 3 minutes section would have worked really well as a intro for crazy D&B track or perhaps a less cheesy dubstep track. 7/10

Martina Topley-Bird - Sandpaper Kisses


----------



## marsmellow

levictus said:


> Martina Topley-Bird - Sandpaper Kisses


Never heard of her before. Pretty good. 7/10

Traversable Wormhole - Closed Time Like Curve


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Traversable Wormhole - Closed Time Like Curve


That was fantastic.  It created such a strong, brooding atmosphere.  There was a sense of mystery and anticipation that kept me eagerly waiting for the next change.  Sometimes, getting through a track's intro/build becomes an exercise in patience but w/ that track, even though the whole thing felt like one, long build, it was a pleasure to hear it.  
7/10

Chus & Ceballos - "Afrika (10 years later remix)"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Chus & Ceballos - "Afrika (10 years later remix)"



Excellent stuff!!! - funky and tribal, and those bird sounds and 'ahhhhhhhhh' synths reminded me of 'Papua New Guinea' by the Future Sound Of London, which is obviously a good thing! 7/10.




Funk D'Void - Italoca


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> Excellent stuff!!! - funky and tribal, and those bird sounds and 'ahhhhhhhhh' synths reminded me of 'Papua New Guinea' by the Future Sound Of London, which is obviously a good thing! 7/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funk D'Void - Italoca



This was okay,although I wasn't able to dig the Italiano/disco structure. 5/10

Check this track out MDMAhead, since you like deep music you might like this one. 

Marshall Jefferson  vs Noose Heads - Mushrooms (Justin Martin Remix)


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> Check this track out MDMAhead, since you like deep music you might like this one.
> 
> Marshall Jefferson  vs Noose Heads - Mushrooms (Justin Martin Remix)



Oh man........that was awesome!!!! Really high quality, deep electronic house music, with a cooler-than-cool spoken-word vocal   7.5/10.




Hmmmmm........I wanna keep the deep house theme going..........but what do I post?..........how bout........


A:xus - When I Fall In Love (Stryke's Acid Dub)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

MDMAhead said:


> A:xus - When I Fall In Love (Stryke's Acid Dub)


what i really like about this, is it manages to be deep, chilled and incorporate the acid element. the acid line almost sounds restrained imo like at any moment it could unleash an auditory avalanche of 303 goodness yet its like "not tonight joe, the acid is mellow for now" to which i respond, "well played sir... well played" nice vocal in there as well, strings, etc all top notch. *7.5/10*

Science Lab - Flesh And Blood


----------



## marsmellow

JoeTheStoner said:


> Science Lab - Flesh And Blood


Awesome. I had to play it three times in a row, and I still want to listen to it some more. I really like that deep buzzing sound in the background. That is a very nice noise. 9/10

Megabeat - Twin Beats


----------



## Inoxia

marsmellow said:


> Megabeat - Twin Beats



Very interesting, reminds me of _Twice a Man_. The synth beats are unique and the vocals quite strange. 7/10.

Disco Rouge


----------



## MDMAhead

Inoxia said:


> Disco Rouge



This track doesn't quite know what it wants to be - it's got an overall glam-house feel (the sort of thing you'd expect to hear played at a Miss Moneypennys night), but also has the occasional breakbeat, and........most unexpected of all..........has an insane 303 line at the end! I'm gonna give it 6/10.




Christopher Just - I Love The Acid Too


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Christopher Just - I Love The Acid Too



I didn't care for that at all.  The parts didn't sound like they all fit together.  There were two kicks.  One laid down the 4x4 and the other had some weird 16th note pattern going; almost like the kick part of a breakbeat withotu the snares.  I think the lack of hits on 2 + 4 until 1/2 way through made it sound empty.  Teh emptiness revealed how poorly the lazer hits meshed with the synth line, which was repetitive and boring in its own right. 
3/10

Drummatic Twins - "Le Funky"


----------



## marsmellow

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Drummatic Twins - "Le Funky"


It definitely is funky. Got my head bobbing. Not bad. I don't think the vocals add much to the song though. I would have taken them out and replaced them with something else. 7/10

Hardfloor - Into The Nature (Plastikman Remix)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

marsmellow said:


> Hardfloor - Into The Nature (Plastikman Remix)


raw pounding techno with that patented plastikman sound ( it reminds me of his track "helikopter" ). i like how the track constantly builds up, then goes back down. has a very... hypnotic type effect. would be wild to hear on a nice dose of L im sure. *7.75/10*

ASC - The Touch


----------



## m4gnus

A little too tight bess for the rest, and I don't like the lyric part. Otherwise it is really cool - nice sounds, almost reminds me a little of one of my favorite Danish electronic producers; Trentemoller. 
I will give it 6,5/10.

Next one is this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2vWQFHP3D0
Also check out the video - it's some very very nice footage from a concert that looks crazy - really nice. 
(Magnetic man - I need air) 
(Magnetic man is Benga and Skream)


----------



## marsmellow

m4gnus said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2vWQFHP3D0 (Magnetic man - I need air)


I like the music, but I don't like the poppy vocals too much. 5/10

Nima Gorji - Forbidden Ritual


----------



## daysonatrain

5/10, pretty boring.

inf- power moves, baby
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHRfcD4m8rw


----------



## campaigns

I like that a lot.  Nice powerful sound and also catchy.  Already favorited on youtube. 9/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfQoOg55WFo&feature=related


----------



## JoeTheStoner

campaigns said:


> John B - Mr. Freud


i like this track, very pleasing to my ears. good beat n' melodies, just makes me think of fun times. *7.5/10*

O/V/R - Crippled Nurse (And Water)


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> O/V/R - Crippled Nurse (And Water)



Wow! - this is one of those records you seem to specialise in finding Joe, in that it sounds really fresh, and defies classification - is it hiphop? triphop? electro? IDM? Whatever it is, it's dark and moody, and the production is excellent. I could actually imagine this being played early on in a club night - before most people hit the dancefloor - just to build a bit of a mood. I'm gonna give it 7.5/10.




Mono808 - Wait


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Mono808 - Wait


That linked to a track that's only 55 seconds long.  It's an ambient drone of sorts; a cool piece of sound design.
8/10

Just for fun
Mike Love - "Nappy Headed Hoes (Juke Mix)"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Just for fun
> Mike Love - "Nappy Headed Hoes (Juke Mix)"



Another short track (although not quite as short as the one I just posted!). I don't think 'ghettotech' is absolutely my cup of tea to be honest. This track was good fun, and did have some funky rhythms. But I did find the vocals really annoying. 5/10.




Underworld - King Of Snake (Rick Smith's 'Bungalow' mix)


----------



## Unbreakable

7/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWcwTdhnDxc
DJ Isaac - Bitches


----------



## rakketakke

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2BUd4vfkMU

If anybody could write down the full lyrics aswell... Some words I just don't seem to hear.


----------



## marsmellow

Unbreakable said:


> 7/10
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWcwTdhnDxc
> DJ Isaac - Bitches


Uh... not my favorite kind of music. 3/10

Pascal FEOS - Omychron


----------



## Inoxia

marsmellow said:


> Uh... not my favorite kind of music. 3/10
> 
> Pascal FEOS - Omychron



Spacey and trippy. 7/10.

Chupher EP - Systems Pumping


----------



## MDMAhead

Inoxia said:


> Chupher EP - Systems Pumping



That sure was pumping! It's a decent old-school techno track, although it didn't blow my mind. 6/10.




Kirk Degiorgio - Exodus Earth


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> That sure was pumping! It's a decent old-school techno track, although it didn't blow my mind. 6/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirk Degiorgio - Exodus Earth



Really good techno track, that still has a nice soulful edge. 7/10

Shpongle - Around the World in a Tea Daze (Ott Remix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

levictus said:


> Shpongle - Around the World in a Tea Daze (Ott Remix)


 Twisted supports some pretty incredible producers.  That was a good combination of classical, world, and psy influences but not something I'd seek out on my own.
8/10

Dusty Kid - "The Cat"


----------



## marsmellow

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Dusty Kid - "The Cat"


Not bad, but not very exciting either. It kind of goes on and on with that one melody until the end of the track. It's relentless. Got old after a while. 5/10

Aril Brikha - Otill


----------



## MDMAhead

marsmellow said:


> Aril Brikha - Otill



Deep, chilled electro. Thoroughly enjoyable, but then I'd expect nothing less from Aril Brikha!!! 7/10.




Aril Brikha - Winter


----------



## campaigns

MDMAhead said:


> Aril Brikha - Winter



The best Aril Brikha song I've heard yet.  7/10

Gold Panda - Quitter's Raga


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Gold Panda - Quitter's Raga


That was awful in so many ways.  It sounded like a warped, uninteresting record skipping.  There was a brief glimpse of musicality consisting of a cool sitar and smooth bassline but it only lasted about 3 seconds until it was back to the noise.
0/10
MOS - "Emotional Distortion"


----------



## campaigns

0/10 haha.  Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> That was awful in so many ways.  It sounded like a warped, uninteresting record skipping.  There was a brief glimpse of musicality consisting of a cool sitar and smooth bassline but it only lasted about 3 seconds until it was back to the noise.
> 0/10
> MOS - "Emotional Distortion"



Pretty cool. I like how it builds up. 7/10

Common - The Light (Brookes Brothers Remix)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Common - The Light (Brookes Brothers Remix)



Apparently, they do DnB well in so many ways.  The samples were chopped and placed right.  The drums rolled along in a way that complimented the track's dreamy vibe.  That was a nice sax breakdown too.
9/10

DJ Lace - "Orgasm"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> DJ Lace - "Orgasm"



A pretty cool breaks track - has that dirty basement feel to it. Just a shame they don't seem to make breaks like this anymore. 6.5/10.




Kevin Saunderson - Rock To The Beat (Smith & Selway remix)


----------



## oliphill

MDMAhead said:


> Kevin Saunderson - Rock To The Beat (Smith & Selway remix)



Decent techno, but a bit too clean for me, needs a bit of dirtyness, I generally find this with a lot of US techno. The drop at 4:50 is just awesome tho.. 6.8/10

 Forbidden Society - Afrika


----------



## marsmellow

oliphill said:


> Forbidden Society - Afrika


Very good. Doesn't make me want to fall asleep, like a lot of drum & bass does. 8/10

Cybordelics - Adventures of Dama


----------



## MDMAhead

marsmellow said:


> Cybordelics - Adventures of Dama



The beats were a bit too fast for me to dance to, but other than that, the track was amazing!!! I love all those old-school synth sounds!!! 6.5/10.




Energy 52 - Cafe Del Mar (Three N One mix)


----------



## Noodle

Tony Devit /lives



8/10 

( I actually like it played slower )

/gettin' old 

_____________


6th Borough Project - Do It To The Max


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> 6th Borough Project - Do It To The Max


That was supremely satisfying and funky but just a tad slower than what I prefer.
6/10

Bryan Jones + Aaron Perez - "Night Job"


----------



## 33Hz

^ Feel good vibes. Sort of tune I'd have one while necking shots before heading out to town.

6.5/10 

Andreya Triana - A Town Called Obsolete (Mount Kimbie Remix)


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

33Hz said:


> ^ Feel good vibes. Sort of tune I'd have one while necking shots before heading out to town.
> 
> 6.5/10
> 
> Andreya Triana - A Town Called Obsolete (Mount Kimbie Remix)



not a bad song, liked the chill tempo, my kinda speed, not a big fan of vocals, but these werent bad.           6.0/10

Asura-Simply Blue

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmzvSmDfYv4


----------



## MDMAhead

Pink1966Floyd said:


> Asura-Simply Blue
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmzvSmDfYv4



A good ambient track. It got a little boring by about 2/3 of the way through, but it's still a good track - I'm just not in the right mood (or on drugs) right now to really appreciate it. 6/10.




Well seeing as I'm probably going to be seeing Richie Hawtin tomorrow night, here's my favourite Richie Hawtin track:


LFO vs FUSE - Loop


----------



## marsmellow

MDMAhead said:


> LFO vs FUSE - Loop


Classic techno track. But I like this next one even better than Loop. 8/10

F.U.S.E. - Substance Abuse


----------



## Enjoi

6/10
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVoCe8U3Oh0


----------



## crunchymilk

6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LOrq7sXY7w

fm - like a g6 electro house remix


----------



## Romie1092

crunchymilk said:


> 6/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LOrq7sXY7w
> 
> fm - like a g6 electro house remix



Just aint my cup of tea but I can see why its catchy

Mindwave - Trip to the unknown


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Romie1092 said:


> Just aint my cup of tea but I can see why its catchy
> 
> Mindwave - Trip to the unknown



Nice chilled out psytrance. I really like how it's got ambient elements and a danceable psytrance vibe. 8/10

Lamb - Heaven


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

levictus said:


> Lamb - Heaven



Not one of my favorite songs ever posted here.  It didn't sound distinctly EDM.  It was more like something the local college radio station might play during their singer songwriter hour.
2/10

The Jump Smokers - "Don't be a Douchebag"


----------



## marsmellow

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> The Jump Smokers - "Don't be a Douchebag"


Everything I hate about American clubs, nicely packaged in one song. 4/10

Robert Hood - Spirit Levels


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

marsmellow said:


> Robert Hood - Spirit Levels



That was a unique collection of sounds applied in rhythmic fashion but I didn't feel like it ever became a coherent track.  It wasn't very dynamic.  The sound design was really good but it didn't move me in any way.
4/10

Rob Threezy = "WGTMUB"


----------



## Sykik

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Rob Threezy = "WGTMUB"



It has some nice drums, and high hat. They sit a bit off for me, but still decent. The dubness of the track is fine. Interesting tune. 

5.5/10

The Aston Shuffle - Your Love 

A bit cheesy, but I still like it.

Also this thread is >1000? New one?


----------



## Trichord

Sykik said:


> The Aston Shuffle - Your Love
> 
> A bit cheesy, but I still like it.



I kinda liked it.  Maybe 7/10.  

Section X - Galaxian
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C45c-3L5aXU


----------



## marsmellow

Trichord said:


> Section X - Galaxian
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C45c-3L5aXU


This was good at first, but quickly got old. It's pretty monotonous. I was sick of it by the time the breakdown came (too late) and then it just returned to the same thing afterward. 4/10

Chymera - Hundulu (Original Mix)


----------



## Inoxia

marsmellow said:


> Chymera - Hundulu (Original Mix)



Not bad, but I don't like the way the tempo barely changes throughout. Gets better when it eventually kicks in. 5/10

Camisra - Let Me Show You


----------



## MilliVanilli

Inoxia said:


> Camisra - Let Me Show You



Not bad at all. Was a pretty fun tune, imagined myself in a club with it and I can picture it going off! 8/10

R. Sawlin - Vault Series 1.0 (Adam Beyer Edit at Drumcode Radio)


----------



## StarOceanHouse

for inoxia's track:

it was higher tempo than I usually like my house but the 4/4 beat got me interested. Then it got to the melody and I loved it! I gave a little fist pump.  8/10

MilliVanilli:
That was a pretty cool techno track. This sounds like something I'd like to listen to after a night of partying and I'm chillen in my bed coming off of drugs. 7/10

Sarin Assault - Outer Limit


----------



## sHiba

StarOceanHouse said:


> Sarin Assault - Outer Limit



2/10

didn't enjoy it at all  

  Giorgos Gatzigristos - Ronin (Juan Sanchez Remix)


----------



## Sykik

sHiba said:


> Giorgos Gatzigristos - Ronin (Juan Sanchez Remix)



I really dig the groove. A touch monotonous for me, it gets there eventually.

It was a touch shorter, like a 5min mix, i'd rate it higher.

6/10.

Cassius - I Love you so 

Some french awesomeness! French dance music!!! :D


----------



## Monkeybizness

^ 3/10 trippy music.  I like more up beat tracks 

Here's mines .. focus on the lyrics / vocals.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ez6zUuji7M


----------



## marsmellow

^ The link doesn't work.


----------



## Monkeybizness

Fixed ^^


----------



## MDMAhead

Monkeybizness said:


> Here's mines .. focus on the lyrics / vocals.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ez6zUuji7M



I do love a bit of progressive house, and this is pretty good. But the drums don't sound very well produced - in particular, the snare sounds too big and 'in yer face', and IMO really detracts from what would otherwise be a really deep, driving, hypnotic progressive house track. 6/10.




Paolo Mojo - 1983 (Eric Prydz remix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> I do love a bit of progressive house, and this is pretty good. But the drums don't sound very well produced - in particular, the snare sounds too big and 'in yer face', and IMO really detracts from what would otherwise be a really deep, driving, hypnotic progressive house track. 6/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paolo Mojo - 1983 (Eric Prydz remix)



Now that's some good progressive house, unlike a lot of the stuff that has become popular circa 2008. Love how the trancey elements kick in in the second half of the song. 8/10

New Shpongle track:

Shpongle - The God Particle


----------



## marsmellow

levictus said:


> Shpongle - The God Particle


Interesting. It sounds like an unreleased Hallucinogen track. I like it. 8/10

Blue Planet Corporation - Generator


----------



## MDMAhead

marsmellow said:


> Blue Planet Corporation - Generator



I enjoyed that! - brooding goa trance, that was at a tempo I could dance at (unlike most of the faster psytrance tracks). 6.5/10.



Dave Angel - Sky


----------



## THClaire

MDMAhead said:


> I enjoyed that! - brooding goa trance, that was at a tempo I could dance at (unlike most of the faster psytrance tracks). 6.5/10.
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Angel - Sky



Catchy, cool, nice beat. A little repetitive in my opinion though. 7/10

Portofino - Teengirl Fantasy


----------



## Cyc

^ I really enjoyed it. Added it to my Youtube favorites, and I don't do that lightly.

edit: Listened to it a 2nd time. It's fucking good. Thanks. 10/10

Animal Collective - My Girls <--- My Pick


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Cyc said:


> ^ I really enjoyed it. Added it to my Youtube favorites, and I don't do that lightly.
> 
> edit: Listened to it a 2nd time. It's fucking good. Thanks. 10/10
> 
> Animal Collective - My Girls <--- My Pick



I actually really like AC, but I kinda dislike the direction they chose with their new album. IMO, they sounded better when they played crazy psychedelic indie rock. Their newer stuff sounds very packaged and product-like. Nevertheless, I actually think this particular track is decent. 7/10

End track from GTA2 (how I miss when the GTA series was revolutionary and not just a product of mediocre suburban consumerism - or maybe I am just getting old):

Scrapyard Mongrel - I Love This Feeling (Stoned Again)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

levictus said:


> Scrapyard Mongrel - I Love This Feeling (Stoned Again)



That was a nicely chilled slice of beats.  I don;t care much for the wah-wah guitar sound but it fit w/ the track.  It was more sparse than I'd prefer.  Introducing some new elements or modulating existing ones could break the monotony a bit.
4/10

Avex Axiom - Tomato Juice Bath (Matt Rissi & Mustafa Avdic Mix)"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Avex Axiom - Tomato Juice Bath (Matt Rissi & Mustafa Avdic Mix)"



That was some seriously bass-heavy techno, that would get me dancing my ass off in a club!!! 7/10.




Underworld - Rowla


----------



## THClaire

MDMAhead said:


> That was some seriously bass-heavy techno, that would get me dancing my ass off in a club!!! 7/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underworld - Rowla



Not quite my cup of tea, once again, I like my songs to have a little more variety. I felt like I was waiting for the song to change up a bit and get away from that one beat, but I can see how you could really get into it. Kinda funky song you can dance to. 6/10.

Bibio - Sugarette


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

THClaire said:


> Bibio - Sugarette


That was a squelchy mess.  I'm all for natural sounding beats (not quantized too tightly) but the drum hits sat pretty far off the grid.  The sound design yielded some ugly (in a bad way) sounds that sounded like they were thrown on top of one another.  It sounded like a z-grade Nosaj Thing or all of the worst elements of Brainfeeder's roster.
2/10

Ming + FS - "Worldwide"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Ming + FS - "Worldwide"



This track didn't quite know what it wanted to be. It started off as an electro track, then turned into a funk track, then turned into a drum n bass track. It was an enjoyable listen anyway. 6/10.



Stingray313 - Sentiment


----------



## EseFlacko708

MDMAhead said:


> This track didn't quite know what it wanted to be. It started off as an electro track, then turned into a funk track, then turned into a drum n bass track. It was an enjoyable listen anyway. 6/10.
> 
> 
> 
> Stingray313 - Sentiment



8/10...2 step? muy bien!

here go a Steve angello-Knus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oupKpPJOHBw


----------



## marsmellow

EseFlacko708 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oupKpPJOHBw


It's alright. Sounds a bit generic though.  6/10

Anthony Rother - Genstruktur


----------



## MDMAhead

marsmellow said:


> Anthony Rother - Genstruktur



Damn you, mars! - I was gonna rate the previous track, but you just beat me to it (I was gonna give it 6/10 too).

As for the Rother track, I actually own the album it's on (Simulationszeitalter). It's proper electro (unlike his more recent stuff), and is all the better for it!!! I love the darkness of it - it'd work really well in a dark room with a good soundsystem (like Room 2 of Fabric). I'm gonna give it 7.5/10.




Check this next one out, mars. I think it's my favourite Rother track:


Little Computer People (aka Anthony Rother) - 552000


----------



## Disgruntled

MDMAhead said:


> Little Computer People (aka Anthony Rother) - 552000



Not usually a huge fan of electro, but I could dig it. 8/10

The Others - Gravity
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqjQ0AvLqBw

Love the drop in this one. Up and down we go...


----------



## MDMAhead

Disgruntled said:


> The Others - Gravity
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqjQ0AvLqBw
> 
> Love the drop in this one. Up and down we go...



I loved the otherworldly synths, but as for the drop.........it really is just lowest common denomenator dubstep - those big nasty oscillating bass sounds have been done a million times before, and I never thought they were that great the first time I heard them. 4/10.




Aural Imbalance - Blue Horizon


----------



## EseFlacko708

MDMAhead said:


> I loved the otherworldly synths, but as for the drop.........it really is just lowest common denomenator dubstep - those big nasty oscillating bass sounds have been done a million times before, and I never thought they were that great the first time I heard them. 4/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aural Imbalance - Blue Horizon



5/10 

it had same rhythm hole tune and no drop, i like pictures and it was relaxing but very textbook IDM

heres something a bit more upbeat

special d-you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8RqI8w8IJE


----------



## MDMAhead




----------



## mindtrip

EseFlacko708 said:


> 5/10
> 
> it had same rhythm hole tune and no drop, i like pictures and it was relaxing but very textbook IDM
> 
> heres something a bit more upbeat
> 
> special d-you
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8RqI8w8IJE




5/10 
liked the vocals


tyDi feat. Tania Zygar - Vanilla (Ben Gold Remix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15QoetWd-28


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

mindtrip said:


> 5/10
> liked the vocals
> 
> 
> tyDi feat. Tania Zygar - Vanilla (Ben Gold Remix)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15QoetWd-28



Not bad, if a little generic sounding. A little more variety would be nice. 5/10

Tom Middleton - Hypnotizer (Original Mix)


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> Tom Middleton - Hypnotizer (Original Mix)



High-quality deep house!!! - the groove just sucks you in, whilst the synths tickle you brain cells   7/10.




Kerri Chandler - Oblivion


----------



## Disgruntled

MDMAhead said:


> High-quality deep house!!! - the groove just sucks you in, whilst the synths tickle you brain cells   7/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerri Chandler - Oblivion



I'm not a huge fun of the rigid four to the floor pattern, but the feel of this song and the way it flows so well over the nearly ten minutes was pretty cool. Still, I got a little tired of it after a bit. 6/10.

I found this track today and it absolutely blew me away.
Fenech-Soler - Lies (Doctor P Remix) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lF-nYZh_sM


----------



## campaigns

Disgruntled said:


> I found this track today and it absolutely blew me away.
> Fenech-Soler - Lies (Doctor P Remix) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lF-nYZh_sM



Out of the Doctor P I've heard, this is definitely one of the better tracks.  Still just sounds like a simple dubstepification of the original though.  6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJiirRRJCZg


----------



## mindtrip

campaigns said:


> Out of the Doctor P I've heard, this is definitely one of the better tracks.  Still just sounds like a simple dubstepification of the original though.  6/10
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJiirRRJCZg




not really my style but a decent track non the less 6/10


Timo Garcia ft Amber Jolene  - Magic Roundabout

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAPYaj7RMvQ


----------



## marsmellow

MDMAhead said:


> Check this next one out, mars. I think it's my favourite Rother track:
> 
> Little Computer People (aka Anthony Rother) - 552000


That was excellent. 8.5/10

My favorite Anthony Rother track is probably "Sex With The Machines".


mindtrip said:


> Timo Garcia ft Amber Jolene  - Magic Roundabout
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAPYaj7RMvQ


Not bad, but not very exciting either. I do like the bassline a lot though. 6/10

Boogie Times Tribe - Dark Stranger (Origin Unknown Remix)


----------



## EseFlacko708

marsmellow said:


> Boogie Times Tribe - Dark Stranger (Origin Unknown Remix)



8/10...and i usually hate jungle, this was on point, and do you know where the sample is from? i like it

---------------------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjTV8i_KjXM

Ian Van Dahl-Castles in the Sky


----------



## junkie_with_heart

EseFlacko708 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjTV8i_KjXM
> Ian Van Dahl-Castles in the Sky



i rly rly dont like this.. 4/10 ? it's so cheesy
--

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfYhdM7U4nk

here's a remix of a classic: underworld - born slippy, rework by to local (argentinean) dj's.. sorry about the quality but i hope the energy of the crowd makes up for it  i love how powerful it is.. the entire set was just pure power


----------



## rhapsody1447

junkie_with_heart said:


> i rly rly dont like this.. 4/10 ? it's so cheesy
> --
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfYhdM7U4nk



7/10. I couldn't dislike it purely because of the original track. Good spin on it though definitely kept it interesting, the quality made it difficult to listen to all the way through. 

Here's a track from my favorite genre, trance. A newer artist off of Above & Beyond's ajunabeats label. 

Nitrous Oxide - Dreamcatcher

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=963Ea2umR3A&ob=av2e

If you aren't a fan of trance you probably one be a fan of this tune


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I'm not the biggest fan of trance but that was quite uplifting without being cheesy. I could imagine listening to this track on the peak of an mdma trip. It gives me a nostalgic feeling of when I went to my first rave. 8/10

Nu-Tune - Kitsch N Sync


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

StarOceanHouse said:


> I'm not the biggest fan of trance but that was quite uplifting without being cheesy. I could imagine listening to this track on the peak of an mdma trip. It gives me a nostalgic feeling of when I went to my first rave. 8/10
> 
> Nu-Tune - Kitsch N Sync



Really cool chilled D&B track. Nu-Tone was one of the first D&B artists that I started listening to back in 2005. 7/10

Ciudad Feliz - Airport


----------



## junkie_with_heart

i liked it 7/10.. here's another slow one.. can't really define the genre but it blew my mind when I heard it the first time

nathan fake - the sky was pink (james holden remix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6gPgXlgktI


----------



## mindtrip

junkie_with_heart said:


> i liked it 7/10.. here's another slow one.. can't really define the genre but it blew my mind when I heard it the first time
> 
> nathan fake - the sky was pink (james holden remix)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6gPgXlgktI




sick track 9/10 


Tim Berg - Alcoholic (John Dahlback Remix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_oFjkJspoU


----------



## rincewindrocks

mindtrip said:


> sick track 9/10
> 
> 
> Tim Berg - Alcoholic (John Dahlback Remix)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_oFjkJspoU



yup, thats john dahlback alright....good shit, but all of his stuff just sounds the same to me...gonna lose a few points there, but still...JD  7/10

J Laze - Miles and Miles from Marz

some nice jazzy DnB for you


----------



## StonedCold

rincewindrocks said:


> yup, thats john dahlback alright....good shit, but all of his stuff just sounds the same to me...gonna lose a few points there, but still...JD  7/10
> 
> J Laze - Miles and Miles from Marz
> 
> some nice jazzy DnB for you



I'm liking it, complimenting this DXM nicely. 7.5/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4tE4tuiZaQ


----------



## MDMAhead

StonedCold said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4tE4tuiZaQ



Thoroughly enjoyable quirky, experimental hiphop, as only FlyLo can do it (well, maybe HudMo too  ) . 7/10.




Hudson Mohawke - FUSE


----------



## rincewindrocks

^^dont even have to listen, 10/10, LOVE THAT SONG!!!!!


Lank, KirKus, Sluggo - We Kill Everything

seein Lank and Sluggo this halloween....oh yeah, and at MY SHOW!!!


----------



## MDMAhead

rincewindrocks said:


> Lank, KirKus, Sluggo - We Kill Everything
> 
> seein Lank and Sluggo this halloween....oh yeah, and at MY SHOW!!!



I loved the intro (with the atmospheric synths), but then the track turned into a horrible generic dubstep track, complete with nasty wobwobwob bass sounds. I can't beleive people are still making this kind of dubstep - this sound has been done a million times before!!! 4/10.



Dennis Ferrer - The Red Room (Obj Vocal Mix)


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^ 10/10!!!!!!! That was an awesome deep tribal house track. Everything in the track just fit well together. I can see why you would like this track, it's pretty hypnotizing. This is the kind of track I would hear at a proper deep house club.

River Ocean feat India - Love and Happiness


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

StarOceanHouse said:


> ^ 10/10!!!!!!! That was an awesome deep tribal house track. Everything in the track just fit well together. I can see why you would like this track, it's pretty hypnotizing. This is the kind of track I would hear at a proper deep house club.
> 
> River Ocean feat India - Love and Happiness



What a great tune.  It sounds like Balearic music.  I'm not incredibly familiar with the style but it's somewhere between tribal and tropical/latin house.  From what I understand, it's native to the Ibiza region and from what I've heard, is very good; that track included.
9/10

Voice of Africa - "Hoomba Hoomba"


----------



## marsmellow

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Voice of Africa - "Hoomba Hoomba"


That's great. Especially the drums and samples in the beginning of the song. 8.5/10

K.U.R.O. - Zoa (Remix)


----------



## EseFlacko708

marsmellow said:


> That's great. Especially the drums and samples in the beginning of the song. 8.5/10
> 
> K.U.R.O. - Zoa (Remix)



6/10...very engrossing, good beats but was pretty generic overall, no vocals, no drop

-------

Brooklyn Bounce-Sex Bass N Rock N Roll

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atKwPydrlZM


----------



## lostNfound

Booyah, that shit's bangin.

10/10 from me 




Was just playing some deep house.

Jean Jacques Smoothie - 2 people.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2BHQAehlJE

Needs bass.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Jean Jacques Smoothie - 2 people.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2BHQAehlJE


I like everything but the kick drum pattern.  Otherwise, that was a nice slice of soothing soul.  The subtle square wave synth line was my favorite part.  The drums and some of the accompaniment have a very nice "hardware" sound.  I'd love to know what that was made on.

8/10

Nero - "Electron"


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Nero - "Electron"



The beats and the bassline didn't excite me at all - I've heard them a million times before. The vocal snippet was nice, but other than that, this is a pretty ordinary drum n bass track. 5/10.




Aril Brikha - Berghain


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

MDMAhead said:


> Aril Brikha - Berghain


I was loving that from the start.  It had a deep, techy feel in its arrangement that the effects also enhanced.  It built well into a deep but uplifting track.  The only parts I didn't care for where the sections where there's a funky and awkwardly loud snare overdub.  Otherwise, that was a great pick.

7.5/10
Sub Swara - "Bend You"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> I was loving that from the start.  It had a deep, techy feel in its arrangement that the effects also enhanced.  It built well into a deep but uplifting track.  The only parts I didn't care for where the sections where there's a funky and awkwardly loud snare overdub.  Otherwise, that was a great pick.
> 
> 7.5/10
> Sub Swara - "Bend You"



Not bad, I like the combination of break like effect and the overarching orchestral-like synths. 6.5/10

Björk ft. Thom Yorke - I've Seen It All


----------



## MDMAhead

levictus said:


> Björk ft. Thom Yorke - I've Seen It All



I'm a HUGE fan of Thom Yorke, but that was just bizarre! It was like some sort of comedy nursery-rhyme. I think the poor sound quality of that clip didn't help either. 5/10.




Underworld - Pearls Girl (Carp Dreams)


----------



## rhapsody1447

MDMAhead said:


> I'm a HUGE fan of Thom Yorke, but that was just bizarre! It was like some sort of comedy nursery-rhyme. I think the poor sound quality of that clip didn't help either. 5/10.
> 
> Underworld - Pearls Girl (Carp Dreams)



Definitely a catchy tune with a good mix or builds and breaks but it was a little too long and repetitive for my taste. 5/10

Agnelli $ Nelson - Holding Onto Nothing (Paul Van Dyk Remix)


----------



## MDMAhead

rhapsody1447 said:


> Agnelli $ Nelson - Holding Onto Nothing (Paul Van Dyk Remix)



I love the track that this is mixed out of (the Paul Van Dyk remix of 'Love Stimulation') - IMO it's definitely one of the best trance tracks ever made. But as for the PvD mix of 'Holding On To Nothing', I thought the beats and synths were pretty good - they had that late-90s/early-00s feel to them. But I found the vocal really annoying, hence I'm giving the track 5/10.




Arctic Night - My Feelings (Aural Imbalance Deepening mix)


----------



## Bomboclat

New thread time


----------

